# Suzie had a gorgeous little colt



## cassie

Hi Everyone!

so because my old thread got moved! I have started a new one so that Suzie's thread is easily accessable for everyone!

we are in Fiji till late Tuesday night we fly in about 7pm my time so prob get home about 9pm

here is my marestare camera link any extra eyes would be very much appreciated as I can't get online very much while away!

http://www.marestare...alias=kingspark

also here is the link to my other thread in case anyone wants to go back to check anything...

a list of contacts n info is on the first page of this thread, I don't have my mobile with me overseas as it won't work but my mum n Dad's phones are listed n we have at least one of them on us always unless we are in the pool or beach hehe

link to mare ready to foal thread...

http://www.miniature...=123954&st=4040

I have been very blessed to have a great team of "marestarers" on here already thankyou everyone! we sometimes are a little crazy as we wait for my girl to foal but we all mean well n have a lot of fun!

a bit of info about Suzie!! I have had her since March, I got her already in foal, though I didn't know when she was put in foal of who the daddy was, (we know it is 1 of 2 stallions, and I wouldnt mind either one




when I get home I will post some pics of my girl and the possible daddy's! she is 33" tall a chocolate taffy n an absoloute SWEETHEART!!

she was getting an udder when I left, was probably about half filled, this is her third foal... my first.

with her past two foals she has gotten a huge udder and waxed up... so we are hoping she will do the same with number 3!! camera is changed to outside in the paddock during the day and in the stable at night, one of our employees is staying at our house while we are away and he is doing the feedings, I also have a team of friends



coming to check on her and my other two ponies, Smartie n Penny

Thankyou all for watching Suzie, if you have any questions or concerned please let me know!!

Love to you all!

Cassie


----------



## lucky lodge

Hi cassie Missing you



:salute



:salute


----------



## Eagle

16.30 pm and Suzie is in her stable already.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Glad to hear you having a great time on your hols..Suzie is doing just fine but I know shes missing you and is looking forward to her snuggles when you get back 



 ..shes all tucked in ready for bed with her hay which shes munching on


----------



## cassie

Thanks everyone!

morning Renee n Lindi!

Hi Jenny! miss u too!

was able to bring Suzie up just now... my beautiful little girl! miss her SO much!


----------



## Eagle

She definitely misses you as she is very quiet. She doesn't lay down much now either which is really weird for Lazy Sue





Not long to go now


----------



## cassie

Poor baby girl!! Let's hope she waits a few more days!! Fingers n toes crossed everybody!!


----------



## Eagle

20.30 pm and Suzie is down resting









I am a happy bunny





10.50 pm and she is down again. yahooooo


----------



## MeganH

Hi Cassie!!



Glad to hear from you and know you will be coming home soon!!

11:50 cam time- Suzie is up in her stall looking out her door.


----------



## Lindi-loo

5.06am and shes laying down looking happy


----------



## cassie

Just c hecked on my baby girl n she is lying down cutie little thing!

Last day today in paradise!!








can't wait to be home but wish we could stay longer hehe going to the coral coast today should be great!

my Internet will expire shortly so I dnt know if I'll be able to get on after this... But our flight is at 1pm tomorrow Fiji time which is 11am sydney time just so u all know





Morning/ night everyone!! Thankyou!


----------



## Eagle

I know you are having fun but please hurry home cos we all miss you


----------



## Lindi-loo

Have a good flight home I know someone that will be so pleased to see you 



 ..I really believe shes missed you and although shes just getting on with it im sure she will feel so much better once your home 





 

Oh almost forgot so will we 



 we can all relax again


----------



## Lindi-loo

5.37am her time and shes looks like shes waiting for her breakfast already 



 ..a few hours yet miss Suzie


----------



## Lindi-loo

7.05am still waiting patiently for breakfast..seems happy and settled


----------



## anyssapark

So glad you have been having a great time Cassie, and wonderful that Suzie has hung on so far. I hope she keeps hanging out until your home. Nearly made it!!



What a good girl


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Sorry I didn't get to watch suzie today, had church then baby shower for cousin. Glad to here you had a great time, miss suzie will be so excited to see mommy! We miss you too!


----------



## Eagle

16.20pm and she is stood down by her friends. One more night to go yahooooooooo this is far too stressful



Cassie no more holidays for at least a year please as we think Penny has a bun in the oven too.

I can't wait to see some pics of her tummy and udder





Nathan has just arrived


----------



## Lindi-loo

5.34pm Suzie is looking a lil stressed for some reason..pacing around her stable..I think she can see someone outside


----------



## Eagle

Dinner was half a minute late that is why she had a tantrum





28 hours till mummy arrives



Hang in there Suzie


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha ha typical Suzie 




 she really does live by her belly..I thought she was getting excited knowing mum is on her way home


----------



## Lindi-loo

10.23 pm..nothing exciting to report on Suzie shes happy and munching..Iv been here watching Im sure shes going to hang on for mum now


----------



## Lindi-loo

1.36am still nothing exciting to report thankfully 



 ..shes just fine..munching in her corner as always 





 

does look like shes been rolling in the straw but I dint see her..she must have had a sneaky roll


----------



## MeganH

Miss Suzie is looking huge from the top angle



Pretty girl.

1:43am cam time- She is standing looking out her door. Very quietly.


----------



## Lindi-loo

2.39am she laying down sternal and looking relaxed n happy n yes I agree Megan huge 



 bless her


----------



## bannerminis

Hi Guys,

Again I have had Suzie up and glad to see that things are nice and quiet so she is being a good girl and waiting for Cassie to get home.

Sorry for not posting but life is still leaning towards crazy.

Also to add to things Buck snuck out of the field and hopped on a flight to somewhere exotic and how I know he did this is because he manged to get Sunburned and as our weather has been so CRAP I know he must have gone to the sun to get it





I could not believe it. We were supposed to be getting an Indian Summer but the sun never appeared before 3pm and it was warm but nothing to get excited about.

I actually thought he had his head in the nettles again as he does like to have a nose around and then gets a lovely nettle rash on his puss.

I was keeping an eye on it and putting on some cream but it wasnt getting any better and his eyes looked weepy so got the vet out and he is on an antibiotic and I have to clean his eyes and put in an eye cream and clean his muzzle and put on a cream he gave me. I must say he has improved dramatically but I am no longer his best buddie so have to trick him to catch him. But fingers crossed he will forgive me in time.

The vet asked if there was St. Johns Wort in the field but there isnt and a friend said she had a cremello that had eaten a flower which is a type of buttercup growing in the field and it made him more sensitive to the sun. That plant is in the field although there is only one or two so it will be picked and disposed of once I have 5 mins.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Sounds like hes been keeping you busy for sure 





 

4.00am n Suzie is Just standing in the corner not munching not sleeping just looking around but not restless at all


----------



## Eagle

Welcome back stranger



Sorry your world is still crazy



kids and ponies



and add a hubby on top and voila.. recipe for a crazy world.

Some of my girls escaped today so now they are closed in until I can fix the fence tomorrow morning







bannerminis said:


> a friend said she had a cremello that had eaten a flower which is a type of buttercup growing in the field and it made him more sensitive to the sun. That plant is in the field although there is only one or two so it will be picked and disposed of once I have 5 mins.


We have these flowers here, if you put them in a glass bottle with olive oil and leave them for 3 months it is great for sunburn. Weird don't you think?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Very weird 





 

Suzie is waiting for her breakfast its 5,31am lol this is begining to sound like big brother 



 your mum will be back really soon miss Suzie


----------



## Eagle

I am off to hit the hay. Night all


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha night night sleep tight..no having a nibble half way through the night 





 

6.07am camera is now outside that means Suzie will be well happy having her breakfast 





 

Smartie n Penny eating their breakfast too..Well Done Nathan youv done a great job playing mum all week


----------



## Julia

Hi

 and everyone sorry for not watching Suzie

i see Suzie

 and Australia just fine now!


----------



## Lindi-loo

good night everyone and good morning to the rest 



 Im off to bed Suzie looks happy n settled in the paddock..Think Cassie may be home by the time i get out of bed in the morning..so Welcome Home Cassie..so glad Suzie waited for you to see her new baby come into the world


----------



## Wings

Cassie will be back soon Suzie, but perhaps keep those legs crossed for a day or two to let her recover!


----------



## Julia

is suzie laying down out side ? is that in the normal for her?


----------



## Julia

they are all laying down together how cute.


----------



## Julia

Suzie's up walking around now


----------



## Julia

Suzie's tummy looks a little v shaped





cross your legs Suzie its not oct.5th !!!


----------



## MeganH

10:45am cam time. Looks like it's raining outside. Can't see that little butterball and her belly anywhere...

Yay for Cassie coming home!!!!!


----------



## Julia

i don't see miss suzie



! did they bring her in to the stable? if so i want to go to!!!





11:17 suzie time


----------



## MeganH

11:38am cam time- Suzie is grazing towards the far left corner of her paddock


----------



## Julia

i see suzie now. was she out in the rain ?


----------



## Eagle

Morning/ evening/ afternoon all

Its 15.44pm and Suzie is in her stable already, hang in there Suzie only 5 more hours until mummy gets home


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh I was a little premature with Cassie's return time.. Ohh no more nail biting for me for the next few hours then


----------



## Eagle

Cassie should be home at 21.00 pm Suzie time I think. I am sure suzie will be a good girl until then.


----------



## bannerminis

All is quiet with Suzie. She looks like she is watching and waiting for Cassie to arrive home


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> Cassie should be home at 21.00 pm Suzie time I think. I am sure suzie will be a good girl until then.






Iam not good with army time is that 9.00pm


----------



## Eagle

Yes sorry


----------



## Eagle

good girl Suzie, a few more hours and mummy will be home


----------



## Lindi-loo

7.20pm..Oh Suzie laying down and puffing lol..come on Cassie Im worried so close but so far away 





 

proberbly just that big belly


----------



## Eagle

Cassie please


----------



## Wings

She seems a little more still right now. Half an hour to go until Cassie gets back!


----------



## lucky lodge

Is that 9.00pm the plane gets in or when she will get home


----------



## Eagle

I think Cassie said 7.00 pm plane arrives and 9.00 pm home


----------



## Wings

Good, then she's twenty minutes away!

Suzie I have that cork ready and waiting so cross those legs!


----------



## lucky lodge

Suzie seems to be breathing for heavy

has anyone seen her doing anything else strange


----------



## Wings

She certainly looks like a ballon at this angle! But I haven't been watching her much today...


----------



## Eagle

Yeah she is blowing like a steam train, but no other signs yet


----------



## lucky lodge

Wings said:


> She certainly looks like a ballon at this angle! But I haven't been watching her much today...






Your not wrong there she;s got HUGE


----------



## anyssapark

Only 10mins and Cassie should be home (providing the plane wasnt late etc)



I bet she cant wait to see her Suzie





Looks like she should be safe to hold out for her



She doesnt look imminent. But is definately a little unsettled.

Hope you had a great holiday Cassie!


----------



## Wings

Maybe she knows her person is coming home and is anxious?


----------



## Eagle

I have lost the cam


----------



## New mini

Me too and according to the clock on Marestare Cassie has another hour until she ges home


----------



## Wings

I've still got it. Have you tried refreshing?


----------



## Eagle

phewwwwwwwww she is back


----------



## Eagle

mummy is home. yahoooooooooooooooooo












Cassie


----------



## cassie

first I want to say....

THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

you are all the dearest people in the world! I can't thankyou enough for watching my girl while I was away!! we got home about 9:15pm our time...

oh by the way daylight savings has started so its actually 9:52 here, just to be confusing for you all will get Heather to fix in the AM a bit beggered right now LOL

it would be 11pm Fiji time! I'm still on Fiji time so... SLEEP!! LOL

 

I agree with you all SHE IS HUGE!!!!! 



 poor baby girl! no wonder she is SO SLOW walking around that tummy! WOW 

will take some better pics in the morning, her udder isn't as full as I thought it would be but her teats are starting to fill... thinking she could have a few days left... up to a week, but she might be big in the morning will have to see...










 

and just to make u a little jealous before I crash in my beautiful comfy bed LOL


----------



## Eagle

wow suzie looks good to go as far as her udder is concerned, I do think that the baby has to turn yet though.

Sweet dreams Cassie


----------



## cassie

I agree totally renee!! she is SO WIDE!

will take some better pics in the morn, right now my pillow is calling LOL

night all!!


----------



## MeganH

Welcome home, Cassie!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

good morning all !! Welcome Home Cassie, get some rest and come back and tell us all about your trip!!


----------



## Julia

1:45 suzie is laying flat kicking at her tummy 1:51 rolling around


----------



## Julia

1:53 suzie standing looking out side


----------



## Julia

2:08 nipping at her tummy hip 2:12 nipping and licking i think suzie wants to eat that straw on her back

she just can't reach it



2:22 shifting wieght from one back foot to the other often she looks bored


----------



## Eagle

I have to go out for dinner, will someone email or text me if she looks promising


----------



## Lindi-loo

shes been looking promising for the last few months bless her 



 WELCOME HOME Cassie..cant say its a minute too soon..Iv been worried lol 



 I have had a huge sigh of relief 



 now you can relax and enjoy and so can we


----------



## Nakita

This little lady is such a tease, every time I go on she lies down & swishes her tail, looks at her tummy a few times then lays 'flat out' and has a snooze!


----------



## Julia

thats why watching suzie is so addicting



and suzie is so cute


----------



## Nakita

It's quite frustrating because sometimes it looks as if her back leg is going stiff and 'pushing', I get my phone ready to dial incase I see some little hooves appearing then she goes to sleep! I'm glad our mare was easy enough, she bagged up & foaled 3 days later! Took us a bit buy suprise, we weren't expecting it that quick!


----------



## AnnaC

I'M BACK!! HOORAY FOR CASSIE - SHE WAITED








WELCOME BACK CASSIE - so very glad you are back - was so worried Suz would foal while you were away, she seemed to miss you so much.





Well done everyone with the watching, you have all done an amazing job! Golly I missed my laptop and you lot. LOL!!

Will post later on our 'chatting' thread with my news - is that what we are supposed to do now?? Just off to grab some supper, back shortly - dont go away!


----------



## MeganH

She is getting close!!!! So excited that Cassie is home now! Now we WATCH and WAIT.. and ask her "pretty please??"


----------



## Julia

suzie is up sturnal and flat out alot



knowing suzie shes waiting till after breakfast so she will be full and cassie will be there


----------



## MeganH

it looked like she just arched her back a bit. She is standing with her ears back. Just had a weird twitch with her back right leg... 4:08am cam time


----------



## Julia

Cassie i have a plan. its not a good one but it is a plan.

step 1. give Suzie food





step 2. when she is distracted



squeeze her really tight

Note; ends in failure 99.9% of the time!





WARNING this may cause unpleasant odors!!!!!!!!!!




:rofl


----------



## Eagle

Julia please stop the


----------



## Julia

suzie birth that little baby please


----------



## cassie

Morning everyone





Suzie out for the day, n here are swome pics... still not the best sorry...










off to work now... I will have the camera n barn alarm up all day, n I'm only down the road if she decides to do something.... I think it could be still another few days.... BWDIK





night to everyone about to go to sleep





see you in your morning


----------



## bannerminis

She is starting to look a lot lower and that udder is looking good but still needs some tweaking but all so positive.

You know I still look at her and think is that Suzie now that she is so sleek looking and not the fur ball we were used to looking at all summer (well our summer lol).

She is looking fantastic and hope she foals soon now for a little bit of a Suzie foal fix.


----------



## cassie

thanks Karina





yeah I think she still has a bit more progressing to do...

haha your right about the change in coat! lol she is still a fluff ball though, the cold weather we have been having this last week has prevented her from dropping the rest of her winter coat, which is prob best for her at the moment, but her head is nice and sleek n the dark brown now love it!

can't wait for her coat to be that nice summer coat again


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

I had three mares foal this year with bags like that. She could really go any day.

Marsha


----------



## Julia

suzie is laying down out side 9:10 now up and around 9:30


----------



## MeganH

SOOOO CLOSE!



She is lookin GOOD!


----------



## anyssapark

Looking good for a foal soon Cassie!





I hope she doesnt keep you waiting too much longer now that you are home and rested up


----------



## cassie

Thanks everyone





Marsha. I'm not taking my eyes off her... just in case, her previous owner says she waxes up so I guess I'm waiting for that... but no deadlines now so anytime baby girl!!!


----------



## ohmt

Did this SERIOUSLY get moved again?! There has been almost no personal chatting-this has been all about Suzie! I was mad about the last one, but now i'm really upset about this one. This is about a miniature horse and should be kept in the miniature forum like all of the rest of the foaling threads that were there this year. Ok, i'm going to go cool down a bit. Ugh.


----------



## Julia

maybe they think Suzie is a baby or a girl





or don't like my birthing plan for suzie





or they just want many suzie foaling threads 1-20





ok cassie whats the new thread? is it suzie foaling thread 2


----------



## Wings

Sweety's and Stormy's have also been moved. Mine hasn't yet but maybe it's just a matter of time?





I hope mine doesn't go as after losing Ashanti's foal I'm very paranoid and like getting other people's thoughts on the progress of Twinkles.


----------



## Julia

page three that was about a mini needing meds the form has been all about mini's

well that and cassie coming home to take care of suzie still all about suzie a mini horse

they sould make a birthing board if mini's foaling has nothing to do with mini horse!!


----------



## Julia

maybe its the pic's of suzies hooha they do say back porch has

"nhr"

what is NHR?


----------



## cassie

OMG!!!!!!!! I am SO Cranky!!!

what is this!!! not only have they moved mine! but Stormy's and Sweety's!!

That does it! girls are you ready to fight back?!!!!!

I am going to notify them because this is beyond a joke!

a person just needs to look back a few pages to see that we have 2 VERY pregnant mares!! Bree I so hope they don't move yours!

I am so angry I could scream!!!


----------



## cassie

Julia that has to be the only thing that could be offending them... I mean this NEW thread has been all about Suzie!!


----------



## Julia

are all members over 18

do people put a black strip or star over that area ?

hide it when they show the horse give birth?


----------



## Wings

I wouldn't go in all guns blazing. I would just politely enquire as to why the threads have been moved and what future foaling threads can avoid doing so they can stay in the mini horse section instead of being moved to what is essentially off topic.


----------



## Julia

i am watching the rear of a mini horse

to let people know if the horse is getting close to birthing


----------



## cassie

ok lol I'll back off a little bit... LOL

everyone that I know who is on here is over 18 I think Julia... I think I'm the youngest at 21...


----------



## Julia

it can't be the pic's of suzie


----------



## cassie

I have sent both you girls a msg... if you wouldn't mind seeing what you thought?





Thanks


----------



## Julia

Cassie

we need a place to talk and show pic on the topic of foaling

mini horse form is not it

back porch is not it

ask them to make a place that is about foaling

enter at the risk of seeing scarry pic's

and all that stuff


----------



## cassie

yeah, ok I'll add that in...


----------



## Julia

goodnight its 12:20am my time 2:21pm cam time


----------



## cassie

night Julia thanks for watching!! sleep well! will let you know how it all goes


----------



## ohmt

Mini horse forum SHOULD be it. There have been numerous before these that have been there. The topic of these threads is FOALING. That is pretty miniature horse related.


----------



## cassie

ohmt said:


> Mini horse forum SHOULD be it. There have been numerous before these that have been there. The topic of these threads is FOALING. That is pretty miniature horse related.


I totally agree they are after all miniature horses I mean Suzie is only have miniature horse, n half shetland but still. she is registered and should qualify for being put in the "miniature horse forum" I will let you girls know how I get on with the administrators...


----------



## Eagle

Well well well, kicked out again


----------



## cassie

I don't know why...


----------



## Eagle

Cassie if this becomes too much hassle we can just go to your Marestare thread, we can also do FB and text.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh sorry to see its been moved again its a bit of a nusiance 



 not to worry we will all still be watching..Im sure she was so happy to see you home


----------



## cassie

it is a bit of a nuisanse... I will wait to see what happens, but Renee I may end up using facebook... is there anyone that doesn't have facebook??

Suzie is in for the night, and boy is she restless!! lots of tummy kicking... tail swishing... licking the ground... could be nothing, she is testing between 6.4 & 6.8 so I don't know if she is ready yet or not, it was really easy to express the milk and a bit came streaming out, but I didn't see any wax on her teats... I htink she is getting close...


----------



## cassie

I am going to get a bath... I seemed to have caught a bad cold while at Fiji, and I'm feeling miserable so I'm going to have a soak in a lavender bath, I will have Suzie up on my ipod n my phone with me justi n case, she is restless but baby may just be moving into position...


----------



## Eagle

Not long now Cassie but I still think the foal has to get into position. If I were you I would remove Nathan's and your parents numbers from Marestare as you don't want people calling the wrong number now that you are back. It isn't a problem on here cos we are all updated with your movements



but sometimes on MS you get people drop in after a while and they are very quick to call without reading the thread properly. JMHO


----------



## AnnaC

OMG! Moved again - plus we seem to be taking everyone else with us! What on earth is happening? What is the reason? What about Tease and Annie's thread or thinking back, Tina with Dreamer - they didn't get moved and we all 'chatted' on those threads?????

Still, at least we dont have to be 'well behaved' and just put simple comments about Suzie's progress etc here on the back porch - we can chat to our heart's content about anything and everything!

But it is not so good for any extra eyes/watchers to find the due mares if they are only to be found on the Back Porch. I agree with everyone that there should be a 'mare to foal' topic/forum.........but then would we get moved yet again from there if we start 'chatting' during the long nights of watching??

Will be interested to see what the powers to be have to say though Cassie.


----------



## AnnaC

ps. I dont do Facebook, nor do I text faster than at snails pace, plus if you decide to use marestare, someone will have to tell me how that works!! Sorry, I'm just a useless elderly being with not much techno knowledge. LOL!!


----------



## lucky lodge

i agree anna c iam not a big facebook fan


----------



## cassie

I understand Anna, I knew there would be some not on facebook... n only people who have a marestare account can use marestare, I am hoping to be able to move Suzie's thread back to the proper spot where she belongs...

good idea Renee, I will do that now... yeah I think the foal is getting into position too...


----------



## lucky lodge

how come thay moved all 3 of our threads but didnt move wings foaling thread sorry wings just wondering


----------



## Wings

I've been wondering that myself. Maybe it's just until I next post and then it will get shifted?


----------



## cassie

lol I don't know either... still haven't heard back from the powers that be...

will let you know in the morning...


----------



## Julia

Cams to Watch List ~ 9/01/11

there is still one on that page


----------



## Julia

i never see the pic's of suzie there i must keep missing them


----------



## MeganH

Well watching Suzie she seems to be soooo close and could go anytime! She has done some weird things the past 24 hours.. I have seen some back arches, belly kicks, rolls and such so get going Suzie!!

I wonder if they moved them because we post so often in the threads? Maybe they had complaints? But Back Porch to me is not the right place. A Foaling Board would be a good idea if they won't let the threads on the mini forum for some reason.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I can't believe this. AGAIN and the others. I may not post alot, but I do watch and try to stay up with each of them. I can't FB or Marestare at work, but I do check the threads to see how things are going during my day--your night.

I like the foaling forum idea. maybe they could do that. Whatever happens I will still search out the foaling threads because I do so enjoy the watching and reading when I can't watch.


----------



## Julia

suzie looks like she is pushing but its probably gas


----------



## Julia

1:53 suzie is up and looking outside


----------



## AnnaC

Not far off 3am - Suzie time - and all's quiet right now.


----------



## Julia

suzie is just rubbing her rear end all over that gate 5:16am


----------



## AnnaC

Looking for her brekkers - nothing changes does it LOL!! Bless her.


----------



## cassie

Suzie's udder is bigger this morning YAY!!



very swollen behind, might try n take some pics later today, my stupid camera is charging again


----------



## Matt73

I can tell you why this thread has been moved. It's been over four months since you first posted. A lot has been talked about on both threads, other than Suzie's progress. The thread has constantly been "bumped" up by various discussions and it was moved to "make room" for other horsey-related threads. That's all. It's still here and is on the main page (but says "moved"), so people can still be directed here. No need to fret... That's my guess, anyway


----------



## Julia

be careful Matt


----------



## Julia

really cassie i want to see





please take the pic's of suzie


----------



## ohmt

Hmmm I didn't think of that Matt. That is probably it. The OP did not know when the mare was due though and she does look to be getting very close right now so a little sad it had to be moved right now. I was hoping this new thread where everyone has been very good about keeping it about Suzie would stay on the main forum. I just don't come to the back porch enough-i forget to check on her. Oh well, I am getting better!


----------



## cassie

hi all I heard back from MaryLou who is a very lovely lady!





I am not going to post what she wrote on here as the person responsible I think has been viewing this and I don't know if I should put the email on publicly but send me a pm and I will share it with you lovely commited people.

I have thought of a solution but have yet to check with Marylou will let you all know how I go with that...

have taken pics Julia



they aren't very good though sorry as my head pounds when I bend over LOL

I am at home for the day, as I have no voice LOL a little hard to serve customers with no voice so I have brought work home with me... right now I can't get up to get my camera cord cos I have a sleeping puppy on my lap LOL but I will put the pics up when he wakes up "never wake a sleeping dog" LOL

I'm so excited about the progress Suzie has had with her udder overnight  will share with you all shortly...

Megan I got your PM so will reply to that...

Thankyou all for supporting me n Suzie through this


----------



## lucky lodge

hi cassie you not feeling well ,,that sucks ..





come on post the photos LOL


----------



## Julia

wake up little puppy



i want to see suzie's pic's


----------



## Julia

cassie the puppy can rest i'll wait





cassie did every one just pm you about suzie


----------



## cassie

yep



you should have my reply Julia

trying to post the pics now, I'm on my mums laptop so hopefully it will work ok...


----------



## cassie

pics from this morning














I see changes


----------



## Julia

cassie good pic's of suzie.

i see changes in suzie too


----------



## cassie

Thanks Julia



hopefully she will "deliver" really soon lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Those are some massive udders ready to feed a beautiful little filly!


----------



## Julia

suzie is pushing her yellow pail around





you can tell she is eating for 2





she just loves to eat and is so cute



looking for more food

2:00pm cam time


----------



## Wings

She's looking good Cassie!


----------



## lucky lodge

Great pics suzie and sweety look like there gonna drop at the same time LOL LOL


----------



## Eagle

this is getting so exciting



Not long now, Cassie you should test her milk twice a day now, don't forget to ring your vet to tell him to sleep with his boots on, tell him if you would like her to have any pain meds after the birth so he comes prepared (remember to say no bute) I always buy loads of Vaseline oil too just in case the vet runs out (it has happened) check your foaling box doesn't have any 4 legged friends living in it (it was prepared several months ago)



keep your phone/ camera charged and on you at *ALL* times.

O.K I will take a deep breath and calmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm down




I am so excited


----------



## Wings

It's turning into quite the foaling race!! Oh I hope so, I need that filly fairy very tied up so I get my colt!


----------



## cassie

lol Bree you are too funny! LOL

Suzie is in for the night and she is still testing just a little bit under the 6.8 mark, not quite 6.4 I got her in just before it started raining... she was more then happy to come in tonight silly girl, she has been charging at Smartie all afternoon (across the fence of course) ears back n even put her ears back at me when I stopped giving her scratches funny little kid... I'm thinking she looks less wide, but I'm not sure, saw the foal move a tiny bit for the first time since getting back, so guessing there isn't as much room in there now for it...

if she copies her two previous foalings, she should seperate more with the nipples and should get the wax... will be watching her very closely just in case...

no creepy crawlies in my foaling kit Renee



the video camera is in there, Dad has taken my small camera with him to the bathurst car races but I have mum's good one, so I will check it is all charged up n ready






got plenty of fresh towels... ivermectin for Suzie... a fleet enema JUST IN CASE, don't really wanna give it unless I have to... Lubericant from the vets hehe definite bonuses from working at a vet clinic syringes... trying to think what else but my brain is a bit fuzzy, foaling booksa foal rug in case she does foal in the horrid cold weather, hoping it clears up though... oh n my foaling signs so you know if its a filly or a colt.
oh a stupid question, how do you breeders usually tell... do fillies have little nipples? I'm guessing a colt will have a willy LOL or do you check for the two holes or one hole under the tail?

sorry just thought about that then hehe


----------



## Eagle

Yes Cassie little boys have a willy






were you sleepy in class the day you did that





No joking aside I just find it easier to lift the tail and count the holes.

Suzie still looks wide to me


----------



## Wings

Fillies have two holes under the tail, colts one. Easiest way to check


----------



## cassie

Lol ok I know it was a silly question I just wanted to check lol hmm Renee your right looking at her on the camera she still seems wide hmmm oh well lol


----------



## Eagle

Yes well I am sure whoever has complained, must be VERY FULFILLED.

Get a life and move on


----------



## Wings

Yes I don't want to dwell on it but it's a real shame that someone got offended by the (what, four threads?) small number of threads that where easily ignored if there was no interest. Any other active threads were usually still on the first page if not the second .


----------



## AnnaC

Fabulous looking udders Cassie!





Looks like you will have your little filly within a week! (and yes, just lift her little tail as soon as she is born - if you wait until she's on her feet you will find tht she will clamp her little tail to her body if you try to touch it and you will be left to crawl around with your head deep in Suzie's bed trying to peer under 'her' tummy looking for a possible tiny willie. LOL!!)

It's a good sign that she is grumpy with Smartie (how's his eye now?)

I still say how come our mare's foaling threads caused someone a problem on the Miniature horse forum when there was no objection to either Kay's or Tina's earlier this year. But still, dont change things Cassie as I really like being free to chat and exchange daily news with all our friends here - dont want to keep having to switch between an 'official foaling only' thread and here for the chats! You can start a new 'announcement' topic once Suzie foals.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Is so easy to get it wrong though Cassie amongst all the excitment so double check just incase..unless of course you anounce its a boy to all your close family like i did and then discover its a girl 



 anyones mistake of course


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> Yes Cassie little boys have a willy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you sleepy in class the day you did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No joking aside I just find it easier to lift the tail and count the holes.
> 
> Suzie still looks wide to me






No wonder we got kicked out with all these willys and hoohas and holes LOLOLOLOLOLOLO




:rofl



:rofl



I cant stop giggling


----------



## Wings

:rofl


----------



## Julia

what a topic to start the morning with









lol i should start more mornings this way!!!!

it's 7:13am here 9:13 pm cam time

suzie is just standing looking outside


----------



## a mini dream come true

9:22pm cam time. Suzie looking a little lopsided from my angle.maybe foal is getting into position




:yeah


----------



## Eagle

Cassie can you take a profile photo of her tummy tomorrow? Please


----------



## lucky lodge

so whos gunna foal first suzie or sweety

just ;by looking at the photos??????????????????????????????/


----------



## Julia

i'll wait to see more pic's of suzie

its going to be close!


----------



## AnnaC

Well I think little Twinky might just win the race - and dont worry folks, she will soon be knocked off the Mini Horse forum to join us here, more pics of her udders have been posted and she has reached 50 pages, so anytime now .............................. LOL!!

Yes Cassie, get that camera of your Mum's out and give us some new side on pics of Suzie please.


----------



## Julia

i may change this but 1st Twinky ,2nd Suzie & 3rd Sweety


----------



## Eagle

I am not talking to Bree cos she is still in the house, I only hang out with tha back porch gang. Lol

Twinky, sweety & Suzie


----------



## Eagle

There seem to be quite a few poops in there



Anna don't look

Oh by the way my little Yorkie is fine at the moment and I have decided not to operate. I can't imagine putting her through something like that.



We will just wait and see how she manages.


----------



## MeganH

Hmmm.. who will be first? Twinky, Sweety, Suzie?

This thread has not been chatty enough to be put in the back porch. If there is going to be complaints on threads like this then some spring time when a number of mares are due then they will need to make a whole separate board for foaling threads. Seems like the best idea.. since people can't seem to just skip over the thread if they didn't want to read it or it 'bothered' them. Foaling is not back porch material.

Not much longer for any of the mares at this point!! Very exciting!

11:35pm cam time- Suzie has made some poops and is now standing looking out her stall door. Just being her lovely self


----------



## AnnaC

Anna is watching and she is not pleased.





She thinks that Cassie should be out there keeping Suzie's bedroom clean - not sure where the lovely Suz is going to lay for her snoozies????

Renee, I'm glad you are going to give your little yorkie a bit more time - I'm not that much in favour of putting elderly dogs, or cats, through the trauma of an op, what with all the drugs, the GA etc which doesn't do their systems any good, there is also the pain plus the fretting when they have to be parted from their beloved Mums and Dads, often for several days just at a time when they need the love and security of their home wrapped around them. Of course every case is different and it depends upon the circumstances, the age of the animal and the reason for the op in the first place. Sending hugs for your little Yorkie Renee.


----------



## Julia

i can't wait for the new forum





threads for foaling and chat of family and friends

they can call it CHATTY FOALING FORUMS!

O wait i for got to say family covers pets too

threads for foaling and chat of family, friends and pets

so what do you think?


----------



## MeganH

PLOP! Right down in her poo poo



Not very lady like, Suzie.


----------



## Julia

shhhhhhhh....... Megan maybe Anna didn't see


----------



## Julia

_suzie_ _looks_ _sleepy__ laying flat on her side_

_ears pinned back __2:30am _

_ _

_she has to be __tired__ of being __pregnant_

_2:38am one more __steaming pile of poo_




_i'll give up for a hour _


----------



## AnnaC

Suzie looking a little tired on her legs, poor girl she must be finding that baby uite a weight now!

BUT I'm hoping she moves further up the back of her stable before laying down for a rest, if she plops down where she is now, her head will be in her droppings!


----------



## AnnaC

Oooop's she's down. One pile of droppings under her, but she seems to have positioned herself to give her head the space to miss the other piles - good girl Suzie.


----------



## Eagle

5.00am and all is quiet, I am shattered so I am off to hit the hay



night Europe, Morning Aussie land, afternoon America


----------



## AnnaC

Nite nite Renee - sweet dreams.


----------



## Julia

Good Night Renee 








Good morning Cassie

how is suzie ?


----------



## Wings

I'll have to report my own thread at this rate so I can go back to being with the rest of the cool people


----------



## cassie

Suzie bout the same As yesterday... I am down at work cos it's mums day off will see how I go at lunch time... Sorry bout the mess Anna I finally got a gull night sleep last night n didn't wake up at all I drlefinitly needed it otherwise I wod have been out there cleaning her mess... Will try take some pics at lunch... She didnt let me test her milk this morning n wanted out so I didn't stress the issue will definitley test tonight though...


----------



## Lindi-loo

Suzie mum is home now 



 you can get down to buisiness


----------



## Eagle

photos please or


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Cassie - get that camera out, we need some updates. Also when are we going to see some pics from your holiday?


----------



## cassie

Morning Ladies!!





haha ok girls, sorry just brought Suzie in, we have a pretty big storm at the moment so hopefully we won't lose power... Suzie was stressing a bit but she has settled down now...

i took some pics, but Suzie didn't like the flash so I had to play with the settings they aren't very good but you can see how she looks...

she is still sitting in that between 6.4 and 6.8 LOL silly girl, have your baby already, you need to have it before next saturday cos I have to work at the vets



LOL


----------



## cassie

apologies for the terrible photos...

















so??...



what do you all think??


----------



## Wings

I think we have a race on our hands!

Come on Twinky! Rivain will never let you live it down if you don't beat these girls as well!!!



:rofl


----------



## cassie

haha, we definitley have a race! LOL which one will win I wonder... hmmm ya know I don't really mind, as long as they are ALL healthy (including bub's) BEAUTIFUL and SOON!!! LOL


----------



## cassie

so someone requested some fiji pics...? lol well you asked for it






first day there



me, learning to relax by reading a book



I finished 7 by the time we left






first time in the pool... part of the 160m pool....my brothers... closest, Jonny (my youngest bro) then Andrew (next youngest right near the net) then Rusell... (the tall one LOL)

then Dad walking to the steps... his back was still hurting then, n me just getting in






view of the resort






being seranaded






at night, the pool and resort restaurant...


on our way to Plantation Island, on the boat PJ's with Coconut Joe and the crazy crew



you can guess they were alot of fun






care for some Fijian watermelon??


----------



## cassie

Plantation Island


part of the crazy crew






my brother Russell mastering the art of relaxation






mmm Plantation Island






canooing


Coral Coast






a life time dream completed horse back riding along the beach



Blackie was a beautiful Black mare had so much fun on her



next time will have to take Smartie though I reckon he would love it!!


----------



## Wings

Ohhhh I love beach riding!

There used to be a place I'd go to where we'd go hooning down the beach, was fantastic!

Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## lucky lodge

wow you must of had so much fun........

you look so young i wish i was your age again


----------



## lucky lodge

back to suzies pictures there a bit dark so hard to say

but she looks about the same as my sweety

there gunna foal on the same day HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## cassie

Haha thanks



people think I'm 14 lol they think my three younger bros are all older then me lol it's very fun to tell them I'm the oldest n 21  makes it hard to get into clubs luckily I dnt go out that much hehe

Yeah sorry will try take some better ones tomorrow... Hoping it wnt rain... It's raining now settled after the storm just a nice steady rain


----------



## cassie

Eel suz was looking interesting a moment ago... Sternal a good roll... Bit of pacing lots of tail swishing... 10 min of butt rubbing a little wee... The straight back to eating her hay... Silly girl now that she has settled I'm going to try get some sleep... Lol night all


----------



## Eagle

Great pics Cassie, thanks for posting. I can't really see Suzie's profile pics so I will wait til you post some more to comment.

Sweet Dreams


----------



## MeganH

Goodnight!





Love all the pictures Cassie!! How beautiful!!

I was thinking Suzie was looking a bit less wide yesterday.. but I dont know today. Maybe that baby is on the move.

Sure is a race with these mares!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Great holiday pictures looks like a fun time had by all 



 ..Well she looks ready to go now for sure with that enormus belly and udder going on


----------



## bannerminis

Great holiday snaps Cassie and looks gorgeous.

Suzie is looking super and its getting exciting now that udder looks bigger but belly could drop a little more but that can happen in a matter of hrs too.

Oh I hope she foals this weekend.


----------



## AnnaC

What a fantastic place for a holiday Cassie, no wonder you all had such a great time - how's your Dad's back now?

Sorry but couldn't see Suzie's profile pics, so like Renee will wait for more tomorrow in the hope for better weather and some outside 'side on' pictures.





The lovely Suz was down and snoozing, now up and grazing - 2.30am approx, Suzie time.


----------



## cassie

Just lettin you all know another storm has rolled in In case we lose power or suzie stresses that's what's up... She seems pretty good ATM...



sorry bout the pics that's why I like my little camera dnt have to play with the settings as much dads back is doing much better thanks Anna the week away was the best thing for it


----------



## moonwray

Beautiful holiday pics, Cassie! Looks like you and the fam had a great time!! And Suzie waited for you!


----------



## overomh

Hi everyone, been watching Susie for a while but never posted. If anyone else has a mare going to foal, I would like links to be able to watch them. Just bought some Mare and would like to see a little of what to expect when they get ready to foal next year. I've bred big horses and not sure if these little guys are much different. Would like to watch as many mare as possible. If you know of any other link to foal cameras pleas let me know. I will continue to watch sweet little Susie.


----------



## Eagle

Overomh hello and welcome



Please feel free to share pics of your little girl and give us some info,



we like to know everything as we are very nosey





At the moment as well as Suzie we are also watching

Fire fly: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=rodies who is due any time now.

if you go the Marestare there are also some donkeys due too, this is the link to their threads:

http://latigo.marestare.com/forum/index.php?board=6.0

I hope this helps





renee


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Overomh (do you have a name?) and welome to Suzie's thread. Great to have you here and speaking to us instead of hiding in the shadows.





Please tell us something about your new mare (do you have more than one, if not you soon will as these little potato chips are very addictive. LOL!!) plus a pic or two - we love pictures. Also feel free to ask any questions about breeding and/or foaling, we are all here to help and share advice and ideas.

Suzie looking for her breakfast already. LOL!!


----------



## Wings

Hi Overomh and welcome to the madness





I'm running my 'Marlanoc Foal Thread' tracking the changes with my mares. I don't have marestare so I've documented a lot with photos and have some very helpful comparisons hiding in my thread. Somtimes I ramble about breeding this years mares as well so there's a lot of info hiding in those pages


----------



## overomh

Hi again, My name is Kathy, I live in Texas, US, about half way between Dallas and Houston. It is very very dry here right now. I just bought my miniatures this year, I have 5 bred mares(all due next yr.), I have a 2 yr old stallion ( he is my picture), a yearling overo filly, a 2011 overo filly, and a 2011 overo colt. My overos or black with bald face. I have been learning as much as I could about them for the past 5 yrs. I finilly decided it was time to buy when I saw my little stallion in a sale Olympian Ranch was having. His name "ONE IN A MILLION" and he isone in a million. I fell in love with him and had to have him, then I had to fine some mares for him. So now I have miniatures. I will get a camera for my mares when they get alittle closer to foaling. I'm going to enjoy visiting with all of you.


----------



## LittleRibbie

kathy, you are making me drool all over Cassie's thread....the horse in your avatar is STUNNING...would you like to share him with me please!!


----------



## cassie

well welcome Kathy





can't wait to see some pics of your beautiful horses!!!


----------



## cassie

some Kangaroos that were in our paddocks this morning


----------



## LittleRibbie

Love the roos Cassie!! Suzi is so close....her udder looks great and very pointy



I suggest you not take your eyes off her!! you are now ordered to stay home until she foals!!





she looks like she's going to have lots of milk!!

I wish we would get to see her more w/o her darn head stuck in her food bucket...LOL...she's such a nut!!


----------



## overomh

Susie's bag is hugh, she is going to give sooooo much milk. I think her nipples need to fill out a little more but they can do that really quik. She is really close. Thanks for the comment on my boy, I think he's great but he's my baby. I will post picture of my girls soon.


----------



## cassie

Haha if her head isn't stuck in the food bowl I can't take any good pics cos she is all over me lol

We have a bit of a storm here so I have put suzie away just in case n smartie n penny are in her paddock just in case it gets really bad... Clouds were a bit yellow looking... So hoping no hail... Xx


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

That is so cool Kangaroos in your pasture! We have to go to the zoo to see those! Sorry I havent posted much, we have a horse show on Monday and we have been so busy bathing, clipping and prepping for the show. Hubby has been working on a horse trailer redoing it, hope it's ready by then to take them. Suzie's udders are really looking full!


----------



## Eagle

Good luck at the show,








LittleRibbie said:


> I wish we would get to see her more w/o her darn head stuck in her food bucket...LOL...she's such a nut!!


It isn't the head in the bucket that is the problem, it is that the bucket is YELLOW





Kathy, don't make us wait for pics, your horses sound amazing



Oh and be nice, didn't mummy tell you to share????? we want pics of your stallion too


----------



## cassie

lol Good Morning Renee!!!!





p.s there is nothing wrong with a yellow bucket at least its not BLUE! n anyways she has a pink water bucket in her stable...





did the pics meet your approval?? I did try to take better ones LOL

also do you all think its best for me with these storms we have been getting to put Suzie in when we get one?? we have been getting massive down pours of rain in them and there was even some hail in the last one... just after your thoughts please


----------



## Eagle

Yes thank you for the pics Cassie, she looks great but I feel she still has a way to go yet,



As for the storms you know I am a wimp and I bring mine in but I am sure our welsh girls will tell me off



It only rains a few times a year here so I guess it is totally different.


----------



## Lindi-loo

No slapped wrists from me..im also guilty of mollycoddling 



 only with the girls though soon as we have a downpour i run out n call them in then back out when it stops..my boy is sensible enough to come inside on his own so hes allowed to come and go as he pleases..its a bit different when it rains for weeks on end though have no choice but to sit n watch them get soaked 





 

Oh I missed where Suzie went one minute shes inside then shes out but the sun is shining so my guess shes out to stretch her legs for the last few hours of the day 



 ..shes back again ..Hi Cassie I see you too


----------



## cassie

well the rain had stopped and Suzie had made a mess of her stable, she didn't really want to eat her dinner anyway... so Iet her out to see if she wanted to roll or anything while I cleaned it up... she went out, was licking the ground... then, butt rubbing on the fence.... then yawning!! more butt rubbing and some more yawning... not even interested in Smarties food...

after I cleaned up the stable I brought her back in and did a milk test!!

OFFICIALLY: 6.4!!!!!!!!!!!!!! was a really light colour



so excited for my baby girl... so hopefully the next few days I should have my foal.... but who knows lol WDIK!!!


----------



## anyssapark

Sounds like Suzie is on the home stretch now Cassie! That udder is looking really promising too!!! And the pH dropping real low is a pretty reliable sign. Time to stay glued to her





I hope she foals over the weekend for you so that you dont have to do the mad dash home from work.





Cass, can you message me if i miss it please? ill have the barn alarm on, but i have spent the last 3 days cleaning out the babies room, and its worn me out - so i wouldnt be surprised if i slept through it lol

Goodluck!!



Ill be trying to keep watch!


----------



## anyssapark

Suzie is doing lots of weight shifting while she is eating


----------



## cassie

Thanks Renee



how exciting bout the babies room!!!!  I'll definitley send you a msg I'll add you to the list already have it typed up as a draft so when she foals I hit send n it should go to all my lovely friends  at 3am in the morning hehe rest up Renee



how are your babies doing?? Have you been getting storms your way??

Xx


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all.



Sorry, a bit late here today, Cassie, I loved the pics of the Roos - do they often invade your paddocks?

Suzie looking really close - still cant see much of a V but do think that her tummy weight does seem to have shifted forwards a little.





She may be one to drop into that V at the last minute, same with the last filling of her udder, so keep your eyes peeled. (But I seriously think that all these girls are waiting for Auntie Diane to get home, it is today or tomorrow?)


----------



## cassie

Ooh yes they definitley have to wait for aunty diane I can't remember when... Hmm hoping not too much longer...

Yeah nearly every day we have atleast 4 Roos in our paddocks lol it's so awesome watching them that 6foot fence in the bag ground they clear that easily in one jump it's amazing!! They jump the cars if they have to aswell we have a big daddy one n when he stands up dad reckons he would be about 6 foot 5!!! He is massive!!!!

SuZie down flat resting ATM, not looking very comfy tho lol poor little girl


----------



## AnnaC

Ooop's sorry, forgot about the weather!

Yes, Cassie, I would certainly fetch Suzie in during your rain storms - as long as she can get out to stretch her legs and have a roll if she wants, then she is better in away from the really bad weather. I cannot get all mine in as I simply dont have the indoor space for them, but with the boys.........well I rush to grab them when nasty weather arrives, inspite of the fact that the fields they use all have either open barns or wooded corners for shelter, and they all come rushing to me as soon as they see me coming! Very sensibly they see no reason as to why they should be outside getting wet, when they could be inside in the dry munching hay.


----------



## lucky lodge

yay 6.4 that must be good, come on suzie you can have your foal first sweety will let you LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Eagle

Having roos in your paddocks is soooooooooooo awesome



Thanks for the great pics Cassie.





Wonderful news about her PH



It is so exciting, I am to find out how many days Britt sat at 6.4 cos I can't remember

Edit to add.

Britt dropped to 6.4 on the 3rd of May and foaled on the 4th of May so she only sat there for 1 day.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh come on Suzie have your foal this afternoon..Im bored today n glued to your cam now..your up n down looking really quite restless but I have a sneaky feeling your teasing me..just got back from watching my sons school rugby team get beaten 



 but good news he was asked to join the Welsh Academicals Squad..so you could you plz finish off my proud day with having your new baby


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Lindi


----------



## Matt73

Great pics of the Roos



Looks like the one in the back has a big joey in her pouch



Are they Greys'?


----------



## Eagle

Welcome back Diane


----------



## bannerminis

Suzie is looking great and a super udder so lots of milk for the little one.

She does look a little restless tonight but I think she might hang tough another night.

Hurry ON Suzie we are all waiting LOL


----------



## MeganH

welcome back Diane!



Just in time!

LOVE the kangaroos!! That is so cool!

It is coming down to just day(s) here it looks like. That is SOME udder! lol And YAY for 6.4!! Will watch very close as much as possible!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Glad your back Diane, sounds like you had a great time! Suzie now everyone its here and waiting, I know you wanted a BIG audience, here we are........


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes just what I was thinking.. all present and correct again so lets get down to having some serious foaling going on


----------



## AnnaC

WELCOME BACK DIANE.














All the girls can have their babies now that Auntie Diane is back!





Suzie grazing at the moment.


----------



## Eagle

6.24 am and Suzie is hoping breakfast will arrive soon



no chance sweety it is Sunday and mummy will have a lat in





Cassie try testing her milk again this morning, at this point it could drop fast.





Happy Sunday


----------



## AnnaC

No need or time for a 'lay in' - pandering to the needs of an expectant mare is the order of the day!!





WAKE UP CASSIE - it is Suzie's breakfast time (or it will be by the time you get dressed and outside!!)

And yes, do lets have an early morning milk test if the lovely Suz allows.


----------



## Lindi-loo

well Im off to bed..been watching the lovely Suzie all afternoon and stil no baby 



 maybe tomorrow afternoon 



 ..it is Sunday so maybe a bottle of wine..feet up with the rest of my dairy milk 



 Good night all 



 and good morning /afternoon to the rest


----------



## cassie

Lol I'm trapped lol my puppy has fallen asleep on my bed n I can't move lol hehe I'm coming I'm coming lol

Welcome back Diane!!!! Glad you had a great time!! can't wait to see the pics of your family





Yes Matt she has a joey he is the cutest thing hops out sometimes now but he wasn't out yesterday morning when I took the pics n yes they are eastern greas we get wallaroos n wallabies down here to the occasional red but they are huge n more near central Australia

Will try do a milk test she wouldn't let me yesterday morning...

Thanks for watching so good everyone I know it's the weekend so big thankyou!!!


----------



## cassie

SUZIE HAS WAX!!!!!!!!!








She wouldn't let me lest her milk maybe after church I'll try... silly preggars pony...

oh n the first thing she did when I let her out.....

start licking the ground again!!



LOL


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Are you sure it is 'proper' wax Cassie? It should look and feel like candle grease - not soft like a blob of milk.

Try to get a picture rather that go for the milk test. But whatever it is........SHE'S GETTING VERY CLOSE.





Sorry but I'm really feeling zonked, it's 11.30pm and I just have to get to bed. If I'm awake in the night I will check here again, but it looks like you will have to be awake at nights from now on Cassie, so grab a couple of hours snooze today if all looks ok with Suzie.





Sending ((((HUGS)))) This is so exciting.


----------



## MeganH

YAY FOR WAX!!!











I wish I had texting on my phone.. I don't want to miss Suzie foal!! Been watching too long now!!


----------



## Wings

OH!!!! ACTUAL WAX OR SILLY CRUSTY STUFF?!?

MUST SEE! PHOTOS CASSIE!!!

There are moments in life you realise why horse people are different from regular people. The insane excitment over a word like "wax" is one of those moments



:rofl


----------



## bannerminis

Oooooh fantastic and even if it isnt wax if she is dripping milk she is very close. Shimmer was dripping milk in the morning and foaled that evening so I really hope Suzie does the same for you.

I will be off to my bed soon but will try to tune in on the iphone during the night and hope I dont miss anything.


----------



## Eagle

Wax and what about our poo fascination, lol

WAX sounds like great news, yippeee yes Suzie you MUST take pics please. Make sure that she is being watched by someone at all times now.

Ok so my old yorkie has had his pee so I can go back to bed.

Cassie please text me if she looks foaly


----------



## cassie

yep no worries will take some pics now... definitley wasn't crusty stuff, she has had that before.... decided not to go to church today, will put fresh bedding in her stable n hang around...

poop report... VERY MUSHY!!

she has been licking the ground nearly the whole time since I put her out today... hopefully





it could just be milk dripping, but it was definitley one or the other LOL (makes no sense at all sorry everyone wil take pics,) hopefully she hasn't rubbed it off



LOL

will msg you renee


----------



## MeganH

Do mares lick the ground before foaling? Haven't heard that one until now if thats the case! Love learning new things!





I am excited!!








Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Wings

Sounds so very promising!

COME ON TWINKY! YOU NEED TO HURRY UP SO THE FILLY FAIRY IS BUSY WITH SUZIE!







:rofl

Actually we just got drenched in rain, as in light hail and sheets of driving rain which meant I couldn't see all the paddocks. Oh and all our gutters have flooded



So perfect foaling weather


----------



## cassie

well I finally got some pics LOL she has worn off one, but the other is still there, she also has dried milk streaks down her legs, so she is definitley dripping milk





just uploading pics now...


----------



## cassie

Bree sounds like you just got the storm we had yesterday... we got light hail and drenching rain, quite a bit of thunder too... hope you didn't get too much damage...


----------



## anyssapark

I've never had one licking the ground. Does she have a mineral block Cassie? She might feel as though she is lacking in something seen baby would be taking so much from her at this point. Maybe when you go down the feed shop to get that spare bedding you msg me about, you could grab her one. But do put it up out of the foals reach when it arrives. They often like the taste a bit TOO much lol

Im glad you decided to stay home. You can monitor all the little changes and progress today.

Soft poop is a good thing too! She's starting her clean out. Is it small amounts? You'll find she will do small, soft poops often when she gets closer.





Yep, wax or just droplets of milk are just as good an indication as the other. You are having a foal very soon Miss Suzie!





Its hard to see Suzie sometimes in the paddock, but it looks like she has been biting at her side quite a few times... c'mon Suzie, a nice daytime baby would be JUST lovely








Ill have her up all day, but will be in and out of the computer room. Ill have the barn alarm on, and my phone on me Cassie. Feel free to call or MSG with any questions or worries, before, during and after foaling.


----------



## cassie

Thanks heaps Renee





I will get a mineral block when I go in a minute... um,, poops some big some little but all mooshy...





first pics...

now ok I know its not Suzie, but my puppy is being SO CUTE atm lol I couldn't resist!!




ok LOL now down to business,


its a bit hard to make out sorry, had to get light n focus right LOL very hard when one pregnant pony is wanting scratches LOL






its on an odd angle sorry LOL


and yes she is due to have her feet trimmed, but you can see the white stuff on her leg, there is more up higher but very hard to get pics of


----------



## anyssapark

Lookin good to go!!!!





Your dog is adorable


----------



## bannerminis

I am going to say she will foal tonight/tomorrow going by those photos

This was Shimmer in the morning and she foaled that night - well it was around the 10pm time







Go Suzie Go


----------



## MeganH

GO, SUZIE... GO!!!!


----------



## Wings

Come on Suzie!

And don't worry about the feet trim, my farrier and I hate doing the mares late in their pregnancy... and the mares hate it even more! Unless it's urgent we just wait for them to reduce the size of their belly first and then trim them up. Often with the foal's help


----------



## cassie

thanks everyone





great pic Karina



thanks heaps keeping a close eye on her,

got her the mineral block too, hopefully she will start licking that instead of the ground



LOL

going to clean out her stable and put the fresh bedding in now so I will be around





don't plan on going anywhere LOL the people down at the feed store were very excited! they want a call first thing when she has it LOL



maybe I won't ring them when she has it at 3am in the morning, don't think anyone will be there then


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

We have two Cavalier King Charles puppies, they are the sweetest!

Suzie is so close!


----------



## cassie

oooo Kara I must see pics of your cavies!!! my cousins puppy was born yesterday at my friends house she will get him in December SO CUTE!!!

yep she is miserable lol poor baby girl... wont be to much longer now


----------



## MeganH

Cavies are the SWEETEST dogs. I loved the ones I worked with at the hospital. SO cute and SO sweet natured.


----------



## cassie

haha definitley agree with your statement Megan LOL Casper loves to hang around us all day, sleep on our laps. the perfect example of a lap dog, except when hes been out playing LOL





Suzie pretty quiet, she is very long and relaxed behind, letting the stable air out a bit but will put fresh straw in soon


----------



## overomh

I don't see Susie on camera. Am I just missing her or what? I've been checking in on her all night and morning.(your time, I'm 13 hrs behind you) Is that wax on her tits and is she dripping? I hope she waits till after 10:00 pm your time. I bet you want a filly, Cassie. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a girl. Looks like she is ready to go any time.I'll be watching


----------



## cassie

lol I wrangled my brother and his friend into putting a new bag of feed in the stable for me hehe thanks boys

stable all nice n clean n ready for Suzie, and baby... looks like a bit of a storm headed our way so i wanted it ready in case I had to bring her in early


----------



## anyssapark

Just popping back in to check on Suz again. I see quite a bit of tail swishing and belly kicking going on






Now shes wandered off camera, so im going into town...


----------



## cassie

No worries Renee





Thanks


----------



## lucky lodge

hi everyone iam home now and missing out on all the action

looks like suzie is gunna beat my sweety

iam so excited for you cassie come suzie you can do it


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the great pics Cassie, how excited are you ?



I think it was Anna that suggested you rested today as you could very well be up tonight


----------



## Eagle

Suzie yesterday





Suzie today





See how her tummy is more pointed in the middle


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee



I am very excited



going to bring her in soon, to her nice fresh bed.

I did get a sleep hehe for 2 hours!! lol cos I'm still full of the flu it was good for me anyway





mm I can see it



thanks Renee



very exciting will do a milk test if she lets me when I feed her in a minute


----------



## anyssapark

Hows her behaviour been through the day Cassie. The times i have checked in, i see her tail swishing and belly kicking/biting, but she seems quite content now?

Still small mushy poops?

C'mon Suzie! Foal tonight please - early, so ill be awake lol


----------



## Eagle

Yes please do another test and then if it has dropped we can cancel everything and pull up a chair with plenty of



and


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh thanks for waiting for me Suzie..Im awake now and your gona to be on my laptop all day again..its a dull miserable looking day outside so time for you to brighten it with your lil filly


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thats better I can see you inside without having to look too hard


----------



## cassie

haven't checked the poops in the paddock will do that now, as soon as I let her in she did a real small wee... she has been really miserable, and has had her ears back for most of the day, definitley not normal for her, didn't want scratches from Penny, just stood ears back head down,

she has definite wax on both nipples tonight almost an inch long!!




should I break it off to test her milk or leave it? and I was thinking I should clean her teats and hooha is this a good idea??



here come the questions LOL

oh n for the mash after is breeda and speedi beat stirred into a mash ok? and I should give her small amounts frequently during the day?? LOL sorry


----------



## Eagle

I say yes, yes and yes


----------



## anyssapark

Its ok to knock the wax off Cassie. It doesnt serve any real purpose other than the plug the teats, but it generally reappears pretty quick any way





Yes, a wipe down with a warm damp cloth wont go astray. Dont use anything but warm water though, dont want any nasty tastes for bub on the udder, or anything getting inside Suzie.

Breeda and Speedibeet will be fine for the mash. Nice and wet


----------



## AnnaC

At last!! Just had to read through 4 pages of excitement to get here - the pages were appearing as fast as I could read. LOL!!

Looks as though you have wax Cassie






Also suggest you have a section or two of clean straw tucked away in the corner of Suzie's stable, then you can grab it after baby is born and just pop it down on any 'wet' patches so you dont have to go in and out of the stable while letting Suz and bub do their bonding?

Have you told your vet to be on standby - think it was Renee who said to tell him/her to sleep with his boots on. LOL!!

So we are all systems go........we're ready Suzie, so anytime now will be fine!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Off to do the feeding rounds and cleaning out but Suzie will up up here and there are strick orders to shout if shes looking like shes starting to get restless..be back soon to see the new photos you just took


----------



## Eagle

I have sent the boys off on their bikes so I am ready. Lol anna did you buy the popcorn?


----------



## cassie

udder warm and hard and VERY full, Suzie not really wanting her dinner

very relaxed and red behind...

milk test...... 6.0!!!!!!!!!!!! baby is coming!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY

just charging the camera so we don't have flat batteries, she is all cleaned up with fresh bedding, good idea Anna with the straw in a corner, I have it just outside the stable but I will bring it in





any other advice for a new mum???!!


----------



## Eagle

Call the vet and tell him to be ready, perhaps give your neighbours a call too in case you need extra help before vet arrives.

I am so excited for you.


----------



## cassie

oh suzie has done a poop better go pick it up LOL


----------



## Eagle

Now that is a perfect wax pic.


----------



## cassie

hehe had to take record of it in case I breed her again





oh vet has been rung, wasn't my normal vet but oh well, he knows... hopefully we won't be needing him anyway!!


----------



## cassie

lol Sandy has already said she will be over here with her pj's on the minute I ring her



trying to get my best friend Rebekah to stay over, but she has exams tomorrow, so I gotta see she might not be able to...


----------



## Lindi-loo

You will be fine 



 just sit back n watch Suzie do all the hard work and dont forget to enjoy it as its all over before you know it 



 so exciting 



 great pictures

 

I see Suzie chatting to her baby tummy



its coming soon


----------



## cassie

Rebekah is coming



everything is ready



only prob Daddy isn't here to see her have her baby... he went to the bathurst racing and will be back tomorrow at lunch time



at least I have Jason across the road if I have any probs and he has delivered many foals before


----------



## cassie

lots of yawning...


----------



## anyssapark

Cassie, i am so excited for you. This has been the most long awaited foal i know of!!

I assume you have your foaling kit there and ready? And plenty of towels? Seen its still cold at night, try to get the baby as dry as you can, and then you can step back and watch them bond





Im sure Suzie will show you what its all about seen she's an old pro at this


----------



## cassie

Thanks Renee!!! Yep foaling kit lots of towels n foal rug are ready n waiting



It's not too cold here yet but it will get cold later...

It's very exciting n you girls have been here through it all for me!! I can't thank you enough!!!


----------



## anyssapark

She was looking for somewhere to lay down then... but changed her mind


----------



## Wings

Best hints?

Remember to breath!





Most of the time these girls know what they are doing





Also somthing I noticed with Twinky last year was she was uncomfortable with letting Derby drink until I backed off so once you've checked that everything is ok remember to step back and give them their space.

And be prepared to kick friends/family out at any time. During or after the birth! Word them up to know that Suzie may need her space and if you say to go they have to without getting offended.


----------



## anyssapark

And she's down... and staring at her belly...


----------



## anyssapark

Thinks your going to have a foal REALLY SOON!!


----------



## Wings

She's giving the foal instructions, that's why she keeps looking at her belly


----------



## Lindi-loo

Lots of belly chatting going on could we be heading towards the onset 





 

shes pushing im sure


----------



## cassie

N down again!!! Gonna be here soon!!!


----------



## Eagle

Yes great advice, sll relatives can watch on cam


----------



## Wings

OMG is that breathing or pushing?!?!


----------



## anyssapark

Pushing!


----------



## Wings

Wings is freaking out with excitment too much to type!

COME ON SUZIE GIRL!



:OKinteresting



:OKinteresting


----------



## anyssapark

Cassie is on her way out


----------



## Eagle

yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wings

I can't believe it's finally happening!

Cassie you have taken such wonderful care of your girl and now it is HAPPENING!


----------



## Wings

ITS COMING! LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

it's tiny


----------



## Wings

Careful Suzie! You don't want to squash that little thing after all this time



:wub

It's also very dark! I wonder what colour!


----------



## anyssapark

YAY! Safely delivered!

And Suzie wanted to get up and see her foal to rest lol

What a great midwife you made Cassie! Congratulations on your first foal!! Great job!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah



:yeah



CONGRATULATIONS 



 :yeah 



 :yeah


----------



## Wings

I'd also like Cassie to know that I paused 'Supernatural' to watch this birth, that's a pretty big sacrafice






:rofl


----------



## anyssapark

I hope someone from marestare recorded it for her



Im SOOOO happy and excited for you Cassie!

Bubby looks to be black??


----------



## Wings

COLT!


----------



## anyssapark

ITS A COLT!!!


----------



## Eagle

the filly fairy was still in bed






CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR HEALTHY COLT


----------



## Wings

Well he did drag things on for awhile, that's pretty typical of the boys





I bet Suzie is making those perfect mare to foal sounds



:wub I can't wait to hear Twinky make them again!


----------



## Eagle

He does look black and tiny and Suzie loves him too


----------



## anyssapark

Feisty lil guy wants to get up already


----------



## Lindi-loo

:wub he looks black to me too from here in the dark..just a fabulous txt book birth..well Done Suzie well worth waiting for..didnt even get chance to open my wine


----------



## Wings

I love it when they just want up straight away



I swear Derby was nursing 12 minutes after being born! He did everything on super fast speed!

Looks like Suzie still needs to pass that placenta.


----------



## AnnaC

OH WOW!! Am I the only one who missed it?????????? Didnt think she would foal this early in your evening Cassie and I had to go out to do my boys - only gone half an hour and look what happens.





Never mind - I'm not the important one!

WELL DONE SUZIE




















CONGRATULATIONS CASSIE ON YOUR NEW LITTLE GRANDSON!!





I'm going to be glued to the cam for the next hour or so. Bless them both and welcome to the world at last little fella!!


----------



## Eagle

What a good girl to give birth on Sunday evening.



He sure is feisty for a colt


----------



## Eagle

looks like suzie is getting a bit upset

P.S the birth was recorded


----------



## Wings

She;s off the edge of the camera now. Move Suzie I want to see!



lol.

I'm cooking now so darting back and forward between stove and cam.


----------



## Lindi-loo

you will be able to sleep well for the first night in a long time tonight Cassie 



 what a very socialble time for us all to be able to watch her deliver her baby 



 :yes good girl Suzie


----------



## anyssapark

Or she'll be awake all night staring at her new baby boy on camera





Suzie loves her baby


----------



## Eagle

A think she needs to ask for maternity leave. Lol she will be too excited to work

Cassie said he has a grey tummy and muzzle


----------



## bannerminis

Awww darn it I missed it. I knew she was close but thought she might leave till a little later into your evening.

I had kids and animals to feed before I got to turn on the computer. If I had turned it on first thing I would have seen it.

Oh well I will have to watch the replay LOL.

Congrats Cassie and Suzie on your new little boy. I really wish she would get her butt out of the way so I could see a little better LOL

Looking forward to all the photos


----------



## Wings

A lot of blacks are born with lighter colouring on the legs and face so sounds like he could be a dark one!


----------



## Eagle

can anyone remember what page the daddies were on?


----------



## anyssapark

Sounds like foal shading on a black


----------



## Wings

Has he been up on his feet yet?


----------



## Eagle

not yet


----------



## anyssapark

I think he got up a few times then, but fell back down. Keep trying little guy, you'll master those little legs


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww I see his cutie grey belly 




 :wub


----------



## Eagle

a little help and he is up


----------



## anyssapark

I love that first stance lol Spread legged, ultra awkward looking, foal looking like "hmmm... now what??" lol


----------



## lucky lodge

wow just spoke to cassie she thinks hes a bay

id be pretty happy with a bay


----------



## Lindi-loo

Laughing at Suzie running over to help when baby falls over..Aww so cute 



 :wub


----------



## Wings

Too cute!


----------



## lucky lodge

big congrats cassie you well deserve this



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah





sweetys turn now



:yes



:yes



:yes


----------



## Wings

nah Twinky's turn next, I call dibbs!


----------



## anyssapark

That baby sure is good at hiding!!!





Come out, come out where ever you are!!


----------



## Eagle

If there is a dark corner they will find it


----------



## Lindi-loo

Come on little man dont be shy 



Whats his name Cassie 





 

Not much chance she will be sat at the pc with her new baby in the stable


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha back to sleep then Suzie 



 ..anyone just looking at the cam wouldnt know shes just pushed her big baby out 





 

Where's Suzie's tea ?? after all that hard work she needs her munchies


----------



## lucky lodge

has the after birth come out yet


----------



## Eagle

yes I think she has passed it


----------



## anyssapark

Having a try for the milk bar...


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes I saw Cassie pick it up n take it out 



 baby is quiet..prob just gathering his strength ready for the off


----------



## AnnaC

Naughty baby to keep hiding in the corner! Suzie is still looking both vey protective and not very comfortable. Has she had a dose of finadyne yet?

That was a very fast birth and I often find that both the mare can be left feeling sore and unsettled and the foal a bit 'disorientated' by very fast births?? I have had several foals who have taken a while to stand, who have rolled about all over the place or been up and running into the walls/blundering about. We even had one who after half an hour suddenly collapsed and went 'unconcious' for around half an hour plus. Cathy hauled this foal on to her legs, foals body between her legs and its head in her lap, keeping the whole length of its spine warm against her leg.

All the above foals were fine after an hour or two, my vet said it was due to the fast births and a lack of/slowing down of the blood reaching the brain. Keeping the spine warm of the collapsed foal was, apparently, the correct thing to do. No idea if vet was correct with the cause, but as I said, all the babies were just perfect shortly after their strange starts.

Cassie needs to be a little careful if Suzie is being over protective of her new baby, although looking at them Suzie looks a lot less stressed now than earlier on. Dont think she needs to worry about baby nursing yet, time will take care of that once he gets stronger on his feet - he's a big lad and must have been pretty scrunched up in his small space and that together with his speedy exit will probably mean that he will need more time before he gets interested in food - although knowing his proud Momma, once he gets started he wont stop! LOL!!


----------



## anyssapark

Hes sure trying hard to latch on! Good boy!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie said that the vet wouldn't give her any pain meds.

He really is starting to look bay


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hes looking great and seems he knows where to find the milk bar 



 Supprised me with my first foal how quickly they suckle and dont seem to latch on for more than a few seconds at a time..something else i worried about 



 but all was fine 



 hes gorgeous 





I think your right hes starting to look bay now hes drying off a bit


----------



## Lindi-loo

Come on now Cassie youv had long enough 




 lets be having some pictures


----------



## lucky lodge

has the little man had a good drink yet andhad his first poo and is it normal for suzie to be laying down lots


----------



## bannerminis

I agree I think he looks bay too. And so so cute and getting better on his legs by the minute.

Suzie looks so chuffed with her new baby, I just love to see it.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes id say normal for Suzie laying down 



 shes had quite a shock there with it all happening so quickly and a good size foal too..shes going to be tired and still having alot of after pains for some time yet but baby will take her mind off all that 



 she really does love him doesnt she


----------



## Eagle

looks like baby has pooped


----------



## Wings

I love nothing more then watching mares with their newborn foals.



:wub Of course some mares love them forever!


----------



## anyssapark

First poop is out of the way - now to master that milkbar~~


----------



## Eagle

Just curious, how many of you at this point would call the vet for pain meds?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Not me..its all over now 





 

bit of after pain never hurt anyone with a new baby along side them


----------



## AnnaC

It's lovely to see him up on those feet and making his way around his new home. What a good girl Suzie is, she really does love him doesn't she, bless her.

I have to laugh though at the way the mares all have to interfere and lick or push their babies around everytime baby thinks about having a search for some food. LOL!!

Also - have just done an interesting 'time' investigation. Judging from the posts here.....

3.40am - 4.15am Cassie posting pictures, calling friends and chatting on here.

4.24am Suzie down.

4.34am Suzie pushing.

4.38am Baby born.

So exactly an HOUR from when Cassie was posting the pictures and chatting to friends and us about the fact that we might have a foal born later during the night, to the birth of Suzie's baby son.!! And under 10 minutes from when Suzie laid down to when baby was born!!

When everyone was looking at and commenting on Cassie's brilliant wax pictures, I dont think any of us realised Suzie would foal that quickly after they were posted, plus how quickly she actually foaled. I hope any 'first time' humans with foaling mares see this so they realise just how fast it can happen - having a shower or just popping off to feed other animals/to the local shop etc, fully expecting to have at least a couple of hours to spare before anything would be happening, could mean missing the foaling completely! Suzie has taught some 'new' folk a valuable lesson and reminded us 'oldies' just how watchful we have to be.

Good on you Suzie.


----------



## Wings

Very well said Anna! When these girls go they can certainly go QUICK!

On the pain relief thing I'm not one to use it, I know some people feel it makes it easier for the whole nursing issue and dealing with typical post foaling discomfort but I don't like masking symptoms when I'm still watching the mare in case somthing is wrong. I guess there are pros and cons on both sides so it comes down to a personal choice.


----------



## Eagle

so true Anna, no wonder I missed all my girls before getting a cam. I even missed one last year who foaled whilst i was cooking lunch (about 40 minutes)



I knew she was close but she had never foaled during the day before



Since then all 4 of mine have all foaled before 10 .30 pm any ideas on that anyone???

I see Cassie is back checking on things, good girl Cassie


----------



## anyssapark

Eagle said:


> Just curious, how many of you at this point would call the vet for pain meds?


If i had it on hand, i would give it to her, but Cassie has actually asked me my opinion, and to me, Suzie seems to be improving, she is on her feet more often, and she is up and letting her baby try to drink fairly often. If she wasnt getting up for bubs, or wasnt improving then i'd be more concerned. Cassie is trying to help the foal to latch on (he still hasnt had much) to help her contract back up and feel better sooner. She has also tried across the road for pain meds, but no luck. So giving it more time to see how Suzie goes before resorting to the vet.

Many of my mares will do this after foaling even with pain meds - as long as they keep getting back up for baby, then some mares (especially the more experienced broodies with "looser" bellies, and more to contract) i just keep a close eye on them...

How funny that Suzie foaled exactly one hour after the photos!!



She sure did progress quickly


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> so true Anna, no wonder I missed all my girls before getting a cam. I even missed one last year who foaled whilst i was cooking lunch (about 40 minutes)
> 
> 
> 
> I knew she was close but she had never foaled during the day before
> 
> 
> 
> Since then all 4 of mine have all foaled before 10 .30 pm any ideas on that anyone???
> 
> I see Cassie is back checking on things, good girl Cassie



I think they are messing with you. Mares are evil that way


----------



## AnnaC

I actually agree with you Bree. We have only used it occasionally when a mare seemed to be really uncomfortable still a few hours after foaling. I see Suzie is up and letting the foal search, but I was a little concerned a short while ago about the amount of time she was spending down. A foal does need its Momma on her feet sso that it can follow its natural searching instinct.





I also think that if Suzie would stay on her feet, her new little boy would search and find that milk supply given a bit longer. He is getting a bit 'attached' to Cassie right now. Suz needs to stay up and he will be fine. JMO.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks everyone for answering, I was thinking like you a while back Anna that is why I asked but as Bree says with time she is getting better.

Cassie is doing such a wonderful job for a young lady and her first time.

Three cheers for Cassie: hip hip hooray


----------



## Wings

anyssapark said:


> If i had it on hand, i would give it to her, but Cassie has actually asked me my opinion, and to me, Suzie seems to be improving, she is on her feet more often, and she is up and letting her baby try to drink fairly often. If she wasnt getting up for bubs, or wasnt improving then i'd be more concerned. Cassie is trying to help the foal to latch on (he still hasnt had much) to help her contract back up and feel better sooner.


I now keep 10ml syringes in my foal kit. When Lyric hadn't fed after being pinched Rivain was quite touchy, I was able to trigger the milk flow and while showing Lyric where to look I filled a syring. Lyric then got a few doses down near her mum's udder so she got the boost she needed while learnign about where to look. Really helped by releasing some of the pressure Rivain was feeling!

Not somthing I would do for every foal but I like having it on hand in case it's needed.

I'm so glad I got to see this birth



After waiting so long isn't it fantastic to see this long awaited happy family?


----------



## Julia

ok cassie who's babys daddy?


----------



## Wings

Actually I think I like this shot better!



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

Looking at the cam now, yes, I would be putting in a call to the vet before it gets too late in the evening. Suzie does not need to keep laying down so much after all this time and the foal is getting tired - remember he has had a fast birth which made him a bit shocked and slow to his feet, then his Momma keeps laying down so he is not finding 'things' to search on, plus he has been moved around and held steady while Cassie tried to get him to nurse (not saying she's wrong, please dont think that), all very tiring for a baby and showing what can happen when a mare needs to rest more than normal.

So yes, IMO now is the time to call for some help???


----------



## Wings

Julia said:


> ok cassie who's babys daddy?



I could be wrong but if we assume he is bay then that won't make it clear which stallion was the sire?

The options where a bay pinto or a taffy/silver bay like Suzie wasn't it? So a bay could come from either combination.


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> Looking at the cam now, yes, I would be putting in a call to the vet before it gets too late in the evening.
> 
> So yes, IMO now is the time to call for some help???


That was my problem with my last foal, she foaled in the evening and the vet said it wasn't necessary so by the time it was obvious that she was in pain he had to return and it was nearly midnight. He wasn't happy about coming back and I had to insist.




wow baby has gone blue



Love the pj's Cassie


----------



## Lindi-loo

:wub 



 :wub I can see the love buzzing around that stable already..what an amazing feeling eh 



 :wub 



 :wub


----------



## Wings

Argh, I have to go and do that whole sleeping thing. Can't have me sleeping through Twinky's birth





Can't wait to check in tomorrow but before I run off I will once again shamlessly plug my name suggestion:

"In Conclusion" with the paddock name of Connor





Yes I have no shame



Night all!


----------



## LittleRibbie

" THAT HORSE IN AUSTRALIA HAD HER BABY" ...that was my husband screaming at me a few minutes ago...waking me up!!






after i tripped over the dog...there was Cassie, Suzi and her new colt!! I wasnt sure if Cassie was nursing or the colt LOL

Hes Beautiful Cassie..Mega Congratulations to you!!! He looks very dark! I've only read a few posts but it sounds like he saw the movie Fast and Furious!! and all was text book






. Will now have to wait for the video. I'll be back, just need to read the other posts.

Hugs to you all!!


----------



## overomh

Congradulations Cassie, hes a great little man. Of course I missed the birth, she had him toooo early, I wasn't up yet. Hope everything is ok with mom and son. He is beautiful. I'm watching on cam now.


----------



## Lindi-loo

I do hope there is a photographer busy there somewhere..



 best layed plans and all certainly do go to pot when it actually happenes no time to remember anything 



 they both look so much better now I certainly wouldnt be worried about either..was a bit of a slow start but 



 :yeah 



 both mum and baby are doing just fine now 



 :yeah


----------



## lucky lodge

iam i bit worried bub hasnt had a good drink yet

i asked a friend and she said it might be a dummy foal or need a tranfusion





has anyone heard of that before


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Congrats Cassie and Suzie. What a handsome little boy. I missed it too, but excited to see what happened during the night. We had a seasoned mare foal that fast this year too and they we both just fine. We have never given pain after birth before this year, but one mare had to be checked by vet next day cuz she was still uncomfy and not wanting baby to nurse. She was great after getting some pain meds. So we had pain meds on hand for the last foal to arrive.

Cant wait to see pics of the little guy.

Marsha


----------



## Eagle

Yes jenny I have seen a few but i realy don't think suzie's baby has anything wrong, some boys are just slow. The last dummy foal born here wouldn't stand and could hardely lift his head, he was put to sleep after 3 days.


----------



## cassie

HI everyone



LOL sorry couldn't get myself away now trying to type this throught half closed eyes LOL

he is GORGEOUS I love him so much already n so does Suzie, they nicker at each other the whole time so MEGA cute!!!! he is slow to drink, and hasn't got the milk bar situation handled without my help but he has had quite a bit to drink now, so I am going to get some sleep for prob an hour then go back out n get him to drink again, if any of you see him drinking can you let me know please?

Suzie has really settled down now, thankyou Renee and Karen for the help!!

I was worried Suzie would need pain meds for a while as she did keep lying down, but him drinking ( I did express a little with the syringes I had on hand ) just to get him started she has really settled down... gave her some mash which she loved and the ivermectin... going to let them rest for a little while and will check on them again... let me know if you see anything wrong or you are concerned,

really glad Suzie has settled as I was going to call the vet but she is doing heaps better so I am happy for now





Thankyou all for watching and I'll definitley have to take a peek at the birth SO GLAD some one recorded it!! was so awesome helping her deliver him, was so quick, especially compared to cows LOL

right off for some sleeping LOL he was shivering so I put the rug on LOL he has a little bit of room to grow into it LOL





more name suggestions please!!! love Conner... anyone else??


----------



## MeganH

Congratulations on your feisty new colt!!!!








I missed the live birth but so glad someone recorded it! I knew I needed to check Suzie's cam as soon and I woke up and there was Cassie and the little boy in Suzie's stall! I cannot WAIT for pictures!







Suzie has her baby!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

so some one recorded the birth





can you put it on here so i can watch it as i missed it, thanks please


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! What a difference a half hour can make! Just had to pop out to do my boys and I come back to see Suzie happily looking more comfortable and small son busy butting around at the milk bar. All looking very peaceful and domesticated!








Love his little rug Cassie, think you were wise to put it on with a possible cold night in front of him, especially as he is getting his first drinkies.





Dont worry if he looks a bit tired when you next take a peek at them, he's had a very busy life in his first few short hours, and as long as he is taking plenty of little drinks, he will be fine!

Again, many many congratulations my friend, I am absolutely thrilled for you.


----------



## Lindi-loo

*have some Welsh names for you *

* *

*Dylan.. Brecon.. Dai*

* *

*Tudor.. Bowen.. but I think he looks like a **Roo** as the kangaroos certain showed the stork the way to go *





* *


----------



## Lindi-loo




----------



## Lindi-loo

well gave it directions anyway 



 :yeah


----------



## AnnaC

Forgot to add, that if all seems well at your next check - see if you can spot if he has passed his first poo - then I would give the clever Suzie another small feed and a load of hay, and return to your bed for a few hours sleep - that's if you can tear yourself away LOL!!

Can you get out of work tomorrow??? I think you deserve a day with your wonderful Momma Suz and cute little CONNER at the very least!!


----------



## AnnaC

Hey, Roo would suit him - great suggestion Lindy!


----------



## Eagle

I love Roo


----------



## cassie

Lol saw him having what seemed like a good little drink my little man




oh

Dumb me lol sorry ladies he has pooped 3 times already!!!

I can't sleep my head is so full lol I dnt think all that leaning over helped my cold lol glad to see him having a drink by himself I think he has forgotten how to lie down lol as soon as the video is ready I'll put it up gonna Try get a little sleep lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

Little Roo...How do you doo?



I like that name too!! Cassie, thanks for taking a minute to post...you must be exhausted!! He's just darling in his little



jacket!! And He's Smokin' Cute too!!

BTW.....did you have on hand a blue and a pink rug or were you just great at guessing?


----------



## MeganH

Oh I love Roo



They came to visit Suzie before he was born


----------



## bannerminis

He looks so much better and so does Suzie and he looks like he is mastering the milk bar too.

I like Roo too although I also wonder if there is a name to suit from Australia beating South Africa in the rugby to get into the semi finals of the world cup LOL.

I suppose we have to wait till tomorrow for photos


----------



## BonAlly

What a surprise this morning when I checked in on Suzie, as I do first thing every morning, and there was a little baby !!! I've been lurking this board for a little while now, back when Tease had her baby. I wonder how many more eyes are watching these minis but don't post much ?

Anyway, CONGRATULATIONS Cassie and Suzie ! Connor Roo is so cute ! Best of luck to you !

Stacy


----------



## Lindi-loo

bannerminis said:


> He looks so much better and so does Suzie and he looks like he is mastering the milk bar too.
> 
> I like Roo too although I also wonder if there is a name to suit from Australia beating South Africa in the rugby to get into the semi finals of the world cup LOL.
> 
> I suppose we have to wait till tomorrow for photos


Oh lets not mention the rugby eh..because come on you all know us WELSH will be bringing home the cup..oh yes


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I missed it!.I will have to watch the replay. First night in 2 months I didn't have the barn alarm up. He is adorable Cassie, congrats and great job Suzie!


----------



## Equuisize

Suzie Suzie Suzie....What a grand girl you are.

Congrats on to you and your Mom on a wonderful little boy.

Boyz Rule!!!!

Can't believe I went to bed early and missed your happy event

after all these months.

Sounds like it all went smoothly and easily. He sure looks

like a busy little man.

Waiting on some color photos when you've a chance.

Enjoy and hope you feel better soon, Cassie!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah Congradulations!!!!



He's soo cute.. Knew I should of stayed up last night. Wonderful job Cassie and Suzie



:yeah


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Diane, welcome to the nursery!



I missed it too...wouldnt' ya know it!! Isnt he darling! I think hes going to be a handful in a few days!!

P.S. Havent been to PO but will go on Monday....was waiting for you to climb out of the hot tub!


----------



## cassie

Going to go n check on them lol how cute is he tearing around the stable lol poor suz lol has he latched on much??


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hes just so cute 



 n mummy loves him so much


----------



## bannerminis

So cute and Cassie wont be getting much sleep tonight


----------



## a mini dream come true

AWWWW how precous



the little one is getting scratches. and now to the milk bar. Life is grand



:yeah


----------



## cassie

Haha he Is the cutest thing ever lol so soft n fluffy!! Yeah he already loves the scratches lol was leaning so hard into them i was afraid he would fall over lol

He was heaps quicker figuring out where the milk came from just now which is good





Still yet to find the perfect name for my little guy... Love the names please keep em coming!!!

Going to get a little mOre sleep thanks for watching n pics in the morning


----------



## Julia

cassie he is beyond cute!!





Perhaps you'll strike it rich naming your colt 'Dollar'.



roo dollar or $roo.


----------



## Eagle

Dollaroo, I love it!


----------



## Julia

Boy names Velvet,Charmer, holloween,Dustin, wind



did any name fit him yet are we close

cassie


----------



## Eagle

look at the little snuggle bunny with mummy watching over him



I wish I could give him a kiss


----------



## AnnaC

He really looks so cute all snuggled down in the straw, with his proud Momma standing watch over him while he sleeps, bless her.





I just logged back in after my compulsory afternoon siesta, so just wondered if anyone has seen Suzie eating? I know Cassie has given her her mash food, but has anyone seen her grazing her hay?


----------



## Eagle

No I haven't Anna but I went out to clean and feed the chips and then walk the dog.


----------



## Julia

did someone post a replay link of the birth yet


----------



## Eagle

No I just looked


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

BonAlly said:


> What a surprise this morning when I checked in on Suzie, as I do first thing every morning, and there was a little baby !!! I've been lurking this board for a little while now, back when Tease had her baby. I wonder how many more eyes are watching these minis but don't post much ?
> 
> Anyway, CONGRATULATIONS Cassie and Suzie ! Connor Roo is so cute ! Best of luck to you !
> 
> Stacy


I'm a big lurker too but check in on the mares a lot. I just knew she was gonna foal overnight but couldnt stay up to watch.

Marsha


----------



## Lindi-loo

Wow Suzie that figure is coming back fast girl..your looking very slim from this view now


----------



## ohmt

Yaaaaayyyy SUZIE!!!!!

I need pictures though



i'm at work so only have my phone to check on things. I can't see the new baby and I am just dying waiting til I can get home.

Congrats on your new little one cassie!


----------



## Julia

he is just running all over ! so playful and free!


----------



## Julia

he is eating or trying to eat 5:23 am cam time


----------



## Eagle

Suzie is teaching her baby how to what for mummy Cassie



They are kissed by the sunshine. hey that isn't a bad name

*Kissed by Sunshine* AKA Sunny or Kiss


----------



## MeganH

I can't wait til they post the replay. He is just the cutest thing. I saw him running circles around his momma. Just adorable.





And HEY to all you lurkers!!


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now. Have a good day Suzie baby and Cassie





Don't forget the pics


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well I finished my chores and had to come peek at the little one and Suzie again. Fiesty little one that he is!! Welcome to all the lurkers



Cassie you must be over joyed...I know I am, and he's not even mine!! LOL





finally you can tell your brother I TOLD YOU SO !!! Wasnt he the one that would always joke that she wasnt even preggo.

I like the name.... Tak'in My Thyme!


----------



## cassie

Oh Renee I like it





Ok question for you ladies... Lol yes I still have more hehe he is walking with his back legs, fetlOcks on the ground bearing weight sorry if that doesnt make sense... So should i leave him inside for today atleast so they straighten out???

Thanks again will take some piccies when I go to feed

Anna suzie is eating



the hay that I had left her n the mash at 12 were all gone when I checked on them at 3 so I gave her more of both... Hope that's all good


----------



## cassie

Haha yeah he was Heidi n you know he was the first one out there when he was born hehe gotta love it!!


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie, you will get many different answers to your question about letting Suz and bubs out today. Everyone is different in what they think and do and no-one is wrong!

For my part I believe that if a mare is used to going out and having grass, then it is very important for her digestive system that she continues this, also for her mental happiness and relaxation. Your little fella's back legs will come to no harm from being outside, but to make it easier for him perhaps the best would be say 1 hour in the morning and 1 in the afternoon. If the weather is nice and the ground is dry and you see him laying down and taking frequent rests of his own accord, then he could be left a little longer in the afternoon. The more he can use and walk around on his legs the quicker they will gain strength and 'come up' and Suzie needs her grass, to have a roll and to take her normal exercise. Keeping her stabled, even for 24 hours, may well make her set off at speed tomorrow - not good for small boy on his first time out - and she may be more reluctant to be caught to come in, you know how she likes her out time. Can you put her in a field that does not have Penny and Smartie next door - she will not want them near her foal and if he wanders over near the fence, she might injure him on her rush to 'see off' the others.

Just the way I would do it if they were mine.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry forgot to say that if the day is bright and there is not a cold wind, then I would take his rug off for the short time he's outside. Give him the freedom to move around properly without something tight round his shoulders. While they are out, pop in to clean the stable and pile loads of straw in there, so that when he comes in and sinks to the floor for a good sleep, he will be warm and snuggly in the straw - save your rug for the nights when it is colder. (of course the temperature/rugging thing will be up to you as you are the one there!)

Plus of course we can get pictures - loads of them - of him scampering about outside!


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls



I love him so much he has the tiniest little muzzle ever!!! It's a bit cold still this morning so I'm gonna leave the rug on him till it warms up... I might try n let them out for a little bit before going to work... It's overcast here so it might be gonna rain... My youngest bro likes the name Riley


----------



## Lindi-loo

trying to keep my eyes open to see the pictures before i turn in..



 little man welcome and to the world ..your a lucky lilltle boy being born into such a loving family.. good night.. God Bless you all


----------



## Julia

cassie they posted the replay of suzie birthing page 171

foaling alerts and updates


----------



## Julia

cassie you did a great job with suzie and the baby!! did you read all the names ?

wow so many good names





give that baby a kiss for being so cute





and make it from all who care about him!


----------



## anyssapark

So wonderful to see the lil guy mastered the milk bar after your helping him the first few times, and it helped Suzie contract back up and feel better.






I noticed last night he was a bit lax in the back end. I wouldnt be concerned and carry on as normal, as long as he still has plenty of snoozing and rest outside and Suzie doesnt get too proud and run him all over the place. He should improve each day and be up on those little hooves in no time.

Ill have a think about names through the day and see what i can come up with.

Congrats again Cassie. What a beautiful little boy you and Suzie have


----------



## AnnaC

Julia could you please explain exactly where/how I find the foaling alerts page that shows Suzie's video.

Thanks.


----------



## Equuisize

There he is in all his glorious fuzzies!

Oh my is there any cuter than a new born foal ... well, other

than a new born baby, puppy or kitty - you know what I mean.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! There you see them - there you dont - there you see them again!!





How did he get on with his first quick walk outside Cassie? I take it that it looks like rain or is raining and you are playing it safe as you have to go to work. (I still think you should have been given time off as a celebration.



)

Oooo now no rug and he's laying down so I cant get a good look at him! Grrrrr.

Cant believe how pale his little legs are, bless him. You arn't going to leave his rug off all morning are you Cassie? Has it really got that much warmer?

Suzie is looking a bit cross about being returned to her stable LOL!! Have to remind her that she has a new baby to consider for a while. Perhaps another breakfast would please her?





Wishing them both a Happy First Day.



Im off to bed, nite nite all and well done Cassie, you managed everything beautifully and you have a gorgeous little boy to show for all your love and care of his Momma.


----------



## REO

WHOO HOOO CONGRATS CASSIE!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

marestare

Go to nursery 2011

go to suzi's page

its on the second to last page


----------



## cassie

yeah he had a first little adventure and Smartie went crazy LOL neighing at the new little man so him n Penny are out in the big paddock I will let the new mum n bub back out a bit in the afternoon.

ok some pictures of the little man,
































:wub



:wub


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, you were a pro and so composed thru the whole delivery!!



Hes so cute!! his stall looks so comfortable.....I bet he wishes he came out sooner!! Suzi looks like a million $$$ too!! What a happy day!!


----------



## cassie

*
*



Suzie's foaling


----------



## Equuisize

Hello, Wee one aren't you just a cutie pie.

You did a GOOD job cooking that baby boy, Suzie!


----------



## NickelsChram

Congrats on your new little guy cassie. Iv been watching suzie whenever I could, but I haven't really posted. Of course the day I stop watching she foals lol. He is a beautiful little guy.


----------



## cassie

Thankyou



I will take some better pics of him with his rug off at lunch!

he just shook then Suzie just shook LOL


----------



## MeganH

LOVE the pictures, Casse! I watched the replay and Suzie did so good. You did a great job with the birth too! Congratulations again!!


----------



## moonwray

Absolutely amazing Suzie and Cassie!!! What a beautiful baby boy!! Thanks for sharing this wonderful experience with us!! Maybe we will see it again with your other little girl


----------



## moonwray

Wings said:


> I'd also like Cassie to know that I paused 'Supernatural' to watch this birth, that's a pretty big sacrafice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Is there a like button on here??


----------



## Julia

AnnaC said:


> Julia could you please explain exactly where/how I find the foaling alerts page that shows Suzie's video.
> 
> Thanks.


i know cassie posted it to this forum page 46

the other suzie page is over in the community tab then click message boards

go down to marestare foaling updates click it

then click cam watch 9/1/11 list go down till you see cassie's farm name

under that is this link http://latigo.marestare.com/forum/index.php?topic=26237.0

it's a good place to see what is birthing and when dogs, pigs, cows,sheeps,horses and

Goats,cats


----------



## cassie

moonwray said:


> Is there a like button on here??


HAHA they should definitley get one!! I loved that statement too!!

my little man must be pretty exhausted from his play outside been sleeping all day!! just got up for another drink!!





what a good girl Suzie!


----------



## lucky lodge

just watched the vidoe of ;the birth wow she didnt take long

but it was just lovely to see after the long wait

congrats again cassie you must be stoked





have you measure him to see how tall he is


----------



## cassie

some new pics of my little man, outside













can I be a show pony mum??








more to come


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> HAHA they should definitley get one!! I loved that statement too!!
> 
> my little man must be pretty exhausted from his play outside been sleeping all day!! just got up for another drink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a good girl Suzie!



LOL! I'm glad it was amusing!





He is looking adorable



:wub


----------



## cassie

yeah she LOVES showing him off!!! LOL little baby he is so sweet!! more pics to come after work






so what do you think of him confirmation wise??


----------



## Eagle

Nite nite Diane



Morning Europe and afternoon Aussie land





Well can he get any cuter? Thanks for the pics Cassie he is such a lovely rich colour



Please keep them coming





I am off to rewatch the birth


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh I love the pictures of him hes such a gorgeous colour 



 I dont know what it is about me and bays but for as long as i can remember they have always been a favorite for me 





 

What a feeling a Cassie ?? nothing like it is there


----------



## cassie

nothing like it at all!! Russell n I went a bit crazy with the pics but got some really cute ones!! will start loading them up


----------



## cassie

hehe



:wub



:wub



:wub


----------



## Eagle

They are all fantastic but the 2 black and white ones are extra special


----------



## cassie

Thanks Renee!! my bro is such a good photographer!! I'm so lucky!!!


----------



## bannerminis

He is so gorgeous Cassie and love his colour - he is going to be a lovely rich bay.

He is a fine colt and Suzie did some serious cooking with him. I do think she held onto him a little longer so you could go on holidays and then she had him when you were back and ready for her LOL.

I wish all mares were so considerate LOL.


----------



## cassie

oh n he is 19"!!!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

OHHh cassie he is just the cuties little thing,,,,,iam in love



:wub



:wub


----------



## Wings

Fantastic photos


----------



## cassie

thanks everyone



he is officially 24 hours old now!!


----------



## anyssapark

Cassie, hes really beautiful



And my fave colour toO!!





I love the photos - especially the first black and white one, and the one you used as your profile pic. Just gorgeous. Your bro is a great photographer.

So have you settled on a name for him yet?

King Park Patience - aka "Patty"

King Park Spectacular Arrival - aka "Ari"

King Park Gallant Lad - "Lad, or Laddie"

_(Meaning of Gallant)_

_(a.) Showy; splendid; magnificent; gay; well-dressed._

_(b.) Noble in bearing or spirit; brave; high-spirited; courageous; heroic; magnanimous_


----------



## Lindi-loo

:wub AWWW 



 :wub just gorgeous.. he looks so tiny..hard to believe how much they grow in such a short time..enjoy every second 



 :yeah


----------



## lucky lodge

I like,,, kings park spectacular arrival

what about... kings park long awaiting,,,

or ,, kings park well worth the wait


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie, the pictures are just fantastic. He's such a little gem and so very very cute!








I know everyone keeps looking at him, but I keep looking at Suzie in the pictures and I see such a happy and contented little girl! She did a brilliant job of cooking this little baby for you and her pride in him stands out in every picture.





Not only is she very proud of him, she is also confident enough in you, to generously let you close to fuss him and help with him. No if's or but's or even a suggestion of 'he's mine' - it is as if she has given him to you saying 'here he is, he belongs to you and me, we will share him'. Bless her, she's a mare in a million and it just goes to show how much YOU mean to her.

Say it for Suzie my friends, she has given Cassie such a special gift.


----------



## cassie

ooo Renee I love all those names!! LOL hmmm, can't decide which one!!

Anna I totally agree!! Suzie is so special, she loves showing him off!! lol from a safe distance of course hehe he is so curious when they were out in the paddock with Russell and myself earlier Suzie decided to have a little lie down ( she only does it when I'm near



) and baby didn't know what to do so he came running up to me n Russell, of course Suzie shot back up, but came over to us for scratches to



she nickers to him all the time oh n when he gets in trouble she does a really high pitched note n he stops LOL funniest thing EVER!! doesn't she look so happy n proud of herself!! ears forward her pretty little head, lol totally n completely agree





"Kingspark gallant little beginning?" "Fin/ Laddie" oh but I love all 3 of your names, will have to check with the family LOL

we are liking Finley/ Fin for a paddock name at the moment lol what do you think??

I still like Kingspark Little beginnings but I want something a bit more in there like Gallant or... LOL am I making any sense here LOL

thanks again everyone!! you are all so wonderful!


----------



## Eagle

oh I absolutely agree Anna, You are such a quiet and loving girl Cassie and Suzie knows it, you have built up a wonderful relationship in such a short time and Suzie genuinely loves and trusts you.

I also give you 10 out of 10 for the calm way you handled the birth, I could learn from you as I always get so nervous





Suzie looks fantastic in all the pics, she has a lovely shiny coat and is a perfect weight.

*WELL DONE CASSIE*


----------



## Eagle

has anyone seen baby up since he came in from the field??Cassie is Suzie eating her hay?


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

OMG he is SO cute! I would be squeezing that cutie all day long



Congrats. Cant get any better than that for your first foal. 

Marsha


----------



## overomh

cassie said:


> ooo Renee I love all those names!! LOL hmmm, can't decide which one!!
> 
> Anna I totally agree!! Suzie is so special, she loves showing him off!! lol from a safe distance of course hehe he is so curious when they were out in the paddock with Russell and myself earlier Suzie decided to have a little lie down ( she only does it when I'm near
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and baby didn't know what to do so he came running up to me n Russell, of course Suzie shot back up, but came over to us for scratches to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she nickers to him all the time oh n when he gets in trouble she does a really high pitched note n he stops LOL funniest thing EVER!! doesn't she look so happy n proud of herself!! ears forward her pretty little head, lol totally n completely agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Kingspark gallant little beginning?" "Fin/ Laddie" oh but I love all 3 of your names, will have to check with the family LOL
> 
> we are liking Finley/ Fin for a paddock name at the moment lol what do you think??
> 
> I still like Kingspark Little beginnings but I want something a bit more in there like Gallant or... LOL am I making any sense here LOL
> 
> thanks again everyone!! you are all so wonderful!


Cassie, how about Kingspark Little Beginnings Gallant Finley


----------



## MeganH

Oh Cassie!! The pictures are the sweetest! I love them! You (and we) are so lucky to have your brother to show off your little boy. Both he and Suzie are so special. I love the picture you have as your avi. It is so sweet.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, great pictures...he's soooo darn tiny!



I love your new picture on your avi too!! Have to run to work but will check back later!


----------



## Beth G

Aww, you finally got your baby!! Congratulations! Great pics too!


----------



## bannerminis

I just get a dose of the awwwws when I see him. Just so darn cute.

How about Kings Park Made For Lovin and you could call him McLovin (like the movie



)

Kings Park I Finally Arrived and he could be called Fin

Kings Park Worth Waiting For

Kings Park Bay B Bay B


----------



## Equuisize

Wonderful photos ~~ Keep them coming. We want to see him grow in reasl time seeing as we spent so much time watching him grow in Suz's tummy.

Congrats, again.

Are you thinking Penny may be in foal, still?


----------



## Eagle

5.00am and I can't get the cam up, is it me?

Edit:

My connection was bad. Doh


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Eagle said:


> 5.00am and I can't get the cam up, is it me?


I see them





Marsha


----------



## anyssapark

cassie said:


> "Kingspark gallant little beginning?" "Fin/ Laddie" oh but I love all 3 of your names, will have to check with the family LOL


King Park Grand Finale "FIN"


----------



## AnnaC

Suzie is looking for her breakfast as usual and it is only 6.15am!!

As I have never rugged a foal, I am interested to know whether the wide belly band is covering or laying next to the foals cord. It is just that I notice that when Suzie's little baby is up and about, he seems to do a lot of tail twitching as though something is irritating him, and looking at his little rug, I wondered if the belly band was well away from his cord area or whether it could be rubbing?

He managed to turn his rug back up over his little botty some while ago, but was doing the 'irritated twitching' before that so the flap up isn't the cause, if indeed the rug is the cause at all?


----------



## cassie

ok do you girls think his front leg is twisted? one of my firends thinks I shouldn't let him out because his front leg is really twisted?? you know me, this is my first time n I wanna do whats right for all of them... should I leave them in? Suzie wants out so bad... looking out the gate all day. I'm confused now, n I don't know what to do... he is standing better on his back legs this morning, his foal slippers have worn off almost completley....

oh Anna he swishes his tail without the rug on... do you think he could have a tummy ache or something?

please if you see anything and your concerned let me know I don't want anything wrong with Suzie or her little man...

Thankyou everyone


----------



## cassie

oh n Finley means "fair warrior"



I will leave them in until I hear back, I don't want to hurt him or Suzie...


----------



## Wings

Personally, if it looks bad get the vet out. A lot of foals have awkward legs in the early days and the straighten and strengthen with time and excercise and no need for human interference, but if you're not sure of the severity of it then vet time.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

cassie said:


> ok do you girls think his front leg is twisted? one of my firends thinks I shouldn't let him out because his front leg is really twisted?? you know me, this is my first time n I wanna do whats right for all of them... should I leave them in? Suzie wants out so bad... looking out the gate all day. I'm confused now, n I don't know what to do... he is standing better on his back legs this morning, his foal slippers have worn off almost completley....
> 
> oh Anna he swishes his tail without the rug on... do you think he could have a tummy ache or something?
> 
> please if you see anything and your concerned let me know I don't want anything wrong with Suzie or her little man...
> 
> Thankyou everyone


I dont see any twisted looking leg in any of the pics you have posted.

Marsha


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls, I personally can't see it either, but I will leave them in this morning n let them out for a little while this arvo... he already loves scratches so much!! little cutie!! looking heaps better on his legs today


----------



## AnnaC

Let them out Cassie. Suzie will go spare if you try to keep her in and it is very important for her mental well being that she is kept happy, quite apart from the fact that she needs both her exercise and her grass - now is not the time to be changing her feeding habits.

For baby, the best thing you can do for his legs is to give him the opportunity to exercise them - I dont see any twists either in the pics you posted. Many many foals are born with slightly wonky legs - just remember how scrunched up they have been inside their momma's tummies. In a couple of weeks I bet you will find that your little man will be as straight as can be on his legs - you said yourself that he is already looking better. He doesn't need Suzie to go rushing about because you have kept her in, he needs for her to wander about grazing as he does is playing around her - his play circles will slowly get larger and larger as he builds strength and confidence, but he needs to do this slowly and naturally, not following behind a frustrated, galloping mare who hasn't been let out for several days.

So let them out and just enjoy watching two happy and contented little horses.


----------



## AnnaC

I hope you are still at home Cassie, coz I've just read your above post. I wouldn't even leave Suzie in for this morning - unless the weather is really bad. She is already expecting to go out just as she normally does, and in another 3 or 4 hours time she is going to be in a real rush to get out...............not so good for your baby boy!

Weather permitting, always let her out first thing as normal - you can then go and fetch her in after an hour or so if you think it necessary, and give her another outing in the afternoon, but dont contain her first thing in the morning - at least not until baby boy is a bit older and has more strength and can cope with a 'dashing' Momma!

Sorry, gotta get to bed, its nearly half past midnight here. Catch you later - dont panic, you are doing fine! Have a good day with the lovely Suzie and your grandson.


----------



## cassie

Thankyou Anna



I will go home n let them out in a minute... he is snoozing again at the moment, I'll put Penny n Smartie out in the big paddock again before I get them out as I don't want Suzie stressing out...

oh n I will check her temp at lunch too



I have kept her on the mash at the moment, and she seems to prefer eating that to her lucern hay, though she was just eating that a minute ago...

Thanks everyone for the advice


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Cassie, Im just getting in from work and doing my own horses. ive only read this page but first and formost I have to tell you AGAIN how much i love the picture w/you and your "baby" on your avatar. That has got to be the most beautiful....you are just glowing w/happiness...I love it!!





O.k. now i have to go lok for new pictures and stories and will be back to post!!


----------



## cassie

thanks everyone



I have taken some pics of his legs ( a bit hard with him running all over the place LOL )

if his legs are twisted is the paddock he is in an alright place to be or should I put up a makeshift fence and decrease the size? I don't want to leave them in all day, especially when he loves being outside... thankyou all for all your help n lovin of my little man



n of course the beautiful Suzie mum!!


----------



## cassie

what do you girls think?

I'm also wondering if her might have dark blue eyes... I don't think they are brown lol very interesting... will try take some pics later


----------



## cassie

ok thanks Diane,



do his hooves need trimming yet? I better see how much my farrier will charge to trim 4 little baby hooves LOL my others need doing soon anyway





I htink he has finally collapsed somewhere LOL no wonder he sleeps all night long, running around all day hehe


----------



## Eagle

now what is all this worrying Cassie



As the others have said it is quite normal to be a little scrunched up still, the best thing in the world for mummy and baby from now on is fresh air and sunshine. I agree with Anna about not leaving her in now cos it will only upset Suzie and we don't want that. Many of us have had mares foal outside (



) and they all do fine. Grass will also help Suzie's tummy get to work again. Just check that he is napping o.k and then you can relax.


----------



## anyssapark

Cassie. He does appear to be slightly turned out at the knee, but he also appears slightly contracted in that leg too (not sure though, as soon he looks it, some he doesnt?). Either way, i dont see anything that would have me concerned enough to keep him locked up. Check him at the end of each day, and if his legs seem a little worse from running and playing, then he may be over doing it, and may need to start coming in a little earlier, but i would say turn them out





He is coming up nicely on his back feet



Amazing how quick it happens isnt it. A few days and they'll be perfect


----------



## cassie

thanks Renee



n Renee



lol n Diane



Suzie was funny tonight, I think she has figured she can watch him better if they are in the stable lol

had to pick up my brothers from the bus and so got her feed ready early and put some fresh straw down n put the feed in as soon as I did that she was calling him and walked herself and him straight in the stable hehe

what a clever girl!!

he was looking tired so she had the right idea!! he has been snoozing ever since coming in



little cutie!!

my brothers are already asking when I'm going to turn the camera off, so they have unrestricted internet again LOL grrr



be patient boys!! I'll try get another 3 weeks LOL

I told them he is still in the danger period and needs watching constantly still (they don't need to know that, he will be ok after a week hehe!!





thannkyou again everyone for all your help and well wishes!! big hugs for all of you!!!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Cassie. Stop worrying - he is going to be just fine.





The perfect 'arrangement' is for Suzie to run after her foal - all mares do this for about the first day or so - rather than the foal have to run after a speeding mare, so well done with getting Suzie out and about.

Do not decrease the space he has, a foal needs the largest space that you can give them to do their big 'circles' round Momma. You do not need him to get 'up to speed' only to have to do a sliding stop everytime a fence appears (not good for immature muscles and joints at this stage). As for his front legs, yes he may 'toe out' a little, although it is difficult to see, but give him a chance to straighten out before you start getting all fussed about something that is a minor problem even if he does. It is also quite normal for new babies to walk a bit 'tippy toes' on their front legs - the exercise he is getting will soon 'stretch' his tendons and let his little hooves drop to flat on the ground.

I'm going to try to get Cathy to send me the pictures we have of a filly born last year with wonky legs - you will never worry about your little fella again - and she was completely normal with in a couple of months!

Also please dont worry if he sleeps for several hours once he is back in his stable for the night. Remember my Chapella mare from earlier this year with the 'early' filly foal? We used to think something was wrong because as soon as she came in for the night she would just flop to the floor and not wake up for over three hours - a bomb could have gone off, she was completely out of it. But she was an extremely active young lady all day outside, pestering her Momma, pestering all the other mares, playing with her special yearling friend (the one referred to with the wonky legs above actually) etc etc, and we just realised that she needed to make up her sleep once she was back in her 'boring' stable. LOL!!


----------



## cassie

thanks Anna



yeah I think he is so busy playing that he wears himself out by night time LOL I'm not worried





i think my friend might be annoyed that I haven't listened to her about him, she isn't returning my msgs



but i honestly don't think its that bad that he needs to be kept locked up, and after all your lovely opinions and help I agree that he should be out for most of the day!!





I just have to try n explain that to her... fun.

Renee how is your headache? you posted that you had one on Firefly's thread...? hope it gets better!! worse thing ever waking up with a headache! YUCK!!!

oh n have you heard back from the vet?? how is Eagle!!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie I am feeling better now. it hasn't rained here for months and my allergies are driving me nuts so last night I popped a pill which is the cause of my rough start to the day but at least I'm not sneezing





I have called a different vet who is going to try and come this afternoon. Fingers crossed


----------



## bannerminis

Cassie I think he just has the normal scrunched up foal thing going on.

I think he already looks like he is straightening out.

When Buck was born he was very wonky behind and it took him a full 2 wks to master and strengthen his hind legs.

Then he grew like a mushroom and went straight through his hock and pastern but now at 4 months everything is the way its supposed to be.

So have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## moonwray

Wow, Cassie, what a beautiful picture of you and the new baby!! He is just sooo sweet and adorable looking.....is he as easy going as his momma? And what of your other little mare? Are you going to be seeing another little baby at some point? Congrats again on your beautiful baby, Suzie and Cassie!

Little Bitty Britches, did your baby come? I can't get your marestare cam this a.m. Sorry, with the long weekend I have not been on the computer as much as I normally would have.

Anyone else got babies coming? Are you on marestare and what's you link for your cams?


----------



## Eagle

Moonwray they only 2 mares ready are Firefly and Derby


----------



## moonwray

Forgive me, I am sure you have posted them previously, but what are their marestare links?

Rebecca


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

moonwray said:


> Wow, Cassie, what a beautiful picture of you and the new baby!! He is just sooo sweet and adorable looking.....is he as easy going as his momma? And what of your other little mare? Are you going to be seeing another little baby at some point? Congrats again on your beautiful baby, Suzie and Cassie!
> 
> Little Bitty Britches, did your baby come? I can't get your marestare cam this a.m. Sorry, with the long weekend I have not been on the computer as much as I normally would have.
> 
> Anyone else got babies coming? Are you on marestare and what's you link for your cams?


We had Stormy checked by vet and they said she its due sporting, so not yet but soon!

Cassie your little boy is so sweet, I love the pics. I am going to watch the replay me now


----------



## Eagle

Moonwray this is the page on Marestare that says which mares are due

http://latigo.marestare.com/forum/index.php?board=6.0

and this is the link for the cams

http://www.marestare.com/cams.php#num-B


----------



## cassie

Oh wow yeah I do see it thanks Diane



n girls I will keep a close eye on him just In case. I love it when he is sleeping how he tucks the front legs n stretches the back looks like he is going to jump in his sleep lol oh n dad came home yesterday! He is in love with him keeps going to the stable to check him



n my oldest bro russell loves him to always going to see him n checking the camera.

I'm going to take penny's rugs off tomorrow n have a look at how she is looking her rain rug needed expanding lol was getting a bit tight n she is looking wide in her cotton... I might just leave her rugs off for now... Especially if she is looking preggars, she would definitley be one to watch as she rejected her first foal n I believe the 2nd one needed help clearing the sack lol so if she is



I'll need to call the help of my lovely marestare aunties again hehe will take some pics tomorrow...

Wow that's quite a story for 3am lol I'm very proud myself lol

Congrats Jenny!!!


----------



## moonwray

Thanks so much for those links I will bookmark them right away!!


----------



## Eagle

you are welcome Moonwray.

Great pics Diane, thanks for sharing. Would he like to come and live with me?


----------



## AnnaC

Aww our sleepy little fella has just had a big stretch of his front legs.





Diane, you beat me to it with your wonky leg pics - I have just got Cathy to e-mail mine to me from her computer, but I will get the on here via photobucket, just to show Cassie that her friend's idea of twisted legs is way off! LOL!!


----------



## cassie

Lol thanks girls!! He has figured paddock is for playing stable is for sleeping lol smart little man!!

So what do you think of the name finley/fin n kingspark little beginnings gallant lad?? I can't do anything for the dad cos I dnt know which one it is lol :s going out to feed them now n take pics of the miss penny thanks for watching suzie n her gorgeous babe!


----------



## Helicopter

What a darling sleepy boy.

I watched the birth on utube. Suzie and Cassie did a great job.


----------



## AnnaC

I like the name Cassie, but prefer FINN to Finlay/Finley - Suzie and Finn goes nicely together and sounds good too.






OK here are my pics of my wonky legged filly. No treatment given (just like Dian's little fella) but Momma Nutty was grazed in hand for an hour morning and afternoon for three days just to give the little girl a lightly reduced exercise pattern - she wouldn't lay down and sleep outside until the third day, so once she did that we happily put them out all day. (Nutty is a lady who loves her stable and does NOT get stressed by being in.)

First day out.


























More next post......


----------



## AnnaC

One with her gorgeous Momma, my special Nutty and my original foundation mare, purchased as a three year old in 1993 - in foal to Dragon (we hope) for her last foal, then she will just be my favourite pasture pet!










Filly (Hazel) a week later.






Two months later.






And two pics from this year right on her first birthday.











So you have no need to worry about Finn Cassie.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie, he does make me laugh!! Poor Suzie is trying to eat her food (you are early or has something gone wrong with the clock?) and naughty Finn was doing his tail 'whirring' and was trying to rub his little botty against Suzie's chest. She kept moving backwards to get away from him, but he just kept backing up - looked as though he was pushing his Momma backward LOL!! Poor Suz eventually had to walk all round her stable to get rid of him so she could get back to her food!

I think this little fella is going to lead Suzie and you a merry dance in the future - talk about Mr. Personality!!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Anna



I will try show those pics to my friend if thats alright, I will check him out better when I let him out but his legs look a little straighter this morning hopefully



oh yes Definitley Finn



do you like the showname?

took some pics of Penny, putting them up now


----------



## cassie

comparison from 10th August... she was still very fluffy there prob not the best comparison sorry lol




and again the one when she was pregnant at her orginial home...




what do you think?


----------



## AnnaC

Glad you like the double nn idea for Finn Cassie and yes I do like his show name.





Feel free to show the pics of my Hazel to anyone - together with Diane's pictures, they could give hope to others who might have 'wonky legged foals'

Hurry with Penny's pics, it's nearly my bed time and I want to see what she looks like!!


----------



## cassie

they are up Anna





yeah I knew something was wrong with Fin LOL dumb me he definitely needed that double nn LOL


----------



## Wings

With the name I'd check with wherever you are registering to make sure they don't have a letter limit because that can really interfer with naming





And not to plug the group I'm with



but check out AMHS (http://amhs.com.au/) they are new but building a strong base in VIC and NSW. And because they are new their fees are pretty good right now! Ok, I'll end the shameless plug





I like Finn better then Finley as well


----------



## cassie

thanks Bree



will do...

yeah Finn it is, but his name will be Finley (cos I like the meaning) lol but we won't call him that LOL

what do you think of Penny Bree? am I going to get another foal in a few months?


----------



## Wings

Given how Dreamy led me on for awhile, and not just me she conned a few other experienced breeders, I'm not brave enough to guess



:rofl

I'd get her scanned/tested in some way if you think she might be.


----------



## bannerminis

Its hard to know if Penny is in foal. Its the shape of her tummy that looks suspicious to me. Have you ever noticed any movement. Does she have anything that resembles an udder or the beginnings of one?

Might be worth getting her checked or tested just to be sure but I dont think I could rule her out looking at the pics.


----------



## a mini dream come true

AnnaC said:


> Glad you like the double nn idea for Finn Cassie and yes I do like his show name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to show the pics of my Hazel to anyone - together with Diane's pictures, they could give hope to others who might have 'wonky legged foals'
> 
> Hurry with Penny's pics, it's nearly my bed time and I want to see what she looks like!!



AnnaC, you have a little horse named Hazel? Cassie, Sorry i'm not trying to hyjack your thread. I just had to ask Anna


----------



## cassie

haha no worries Hazel LOL I don't mind, personally I LOVE the name Hazel!!





I haven't seen Penny come into heat the whole time I have had her... I thought I felt a tiny movement this morning... but will have to spend more time feeling to make sure...

she is starting to get the fluid sack in front of her udder...





its so hard to know.... she definitley has a bigger tummy then last month... but it might be that she is just fat... WDIK lol

but their previous owner Mark, might be coming on Sunday to see Finn so I'll see what he thinks when he sees Penny,.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Cassie, I had to spend the day at a food show in Tampa ( just desserts...its a terrible job but someones got to do it LOL )but was able to watch little Finn and Suzi for a bit earlier...hes very brave for such a young and tiny wee one. I like watching Suzi let him get just so far and stay away for just a bit then it...get back to me time. I love the silly faces in his pictures. Have you managed to come out of the foaling "fog" yet...I was in it for about 4 days...couldnt think of anything else...just Cam! It sounds like you are doing the same with Finn.

Amazing photos Anna and Diane....people need to look at those before rushing to do all sorts of splints and wraps which Im sure can possibly make things worse.

Cassie he is such a doll baby and i hope Penny is preggo!! Finn needs a little sister to take care of. Am i missing the post where you mentioned his show/registered name...I cant seem to find it.


----------



## cassie

Hi Heidi



Thankyou





oh n I demand some new pics of Cam!!!!



I wanna see how much he has grown hehe!!

I'm thinking show name,

Kingspark Little Beginnings Gallant Lad



what do you think??

I got a msg finally back from my friend...






I can't please everyone...





this is what she sent me...

"nah, we were just a bit dissapointed that we tried to give you advice and you didn't really listen or take any notice."




its so hard with so many different opinions trying to do what is right for them both, and keep everyone happy LOL





but he seems to be doing better on his legs, will try n take some pics after work,

Mum has gone away for a few days so I have to do motherly duties LOL cooking, taking the boys to school ironing washing LOL I don't mind it, just less time to play with my ponies and soccer n youth start back this week too LOL

my little man comes running up to me now :HappyBounceI love him so much!!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Eagle

cassie said:


> "nah, we were just a bit dissapointed that we tried to give you advice and you didn't really listen or take any notice."


Cassie a "friend" wouldn't say this, Heck we didn't even say it to you know how. If they were experienced horse people they would know better than to judge a foal's legs at such an early age.

Well Diane and Anna have proved that.


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee





Thankyou, I was really upset by it as you know me, I hate people being upset or annoyed at me LOL

but little Finn is doing so well and your advice has helped me SO much that I don't really care, thankyou all of you for supporting me! I'm going to take some more pics n hopefully get them up before soccer tonight





little man decided that jumping is the best fun ever!! LOL he jumps over weeds, sticks anything he can lol little brat!


----------



## cassie

baby Finn is in for the night



I tried to take pics lol unfortunatly for all of you ladies LOL he wanted scratches LOL I managed to get a few, not very good ones, have to go cook dinner I will try n put them up before soccer but not sure if I will get time...

morning Anna n Lindi!!


----------



## Wings

"nah, we were just a bit dissapointed that we tried to give you advice and you didn't really listen or take any notice."

And I would have responded with:

"And I was a bit dissapointed that I told you were to stick it and you didn't listen so I guess neither of us got what we wanted."





Actually we may have just discovered why I don't have many friends



:rofl I have no tolerance for 'friends' who behave in such a manner towards me.

In the horse world one of the first things you need to grasp is we all have opinions and a lot of those will conflict with others. What you learn pretty quickly is that holding one opinion does not make everyone else wrong so unless it's a matter of 100% obvious neglect we have no right to dictate to one another. Obviously your friend has not grasped this fact!

Enjoy Finn and ignore those sorts of comments


----------



## anyssapark

Haha, thats exactly it - you cant please everyone Cassie. In the end you have to do what you feel is best. You can take or leave any of our advise - its all there for you to consider, and use, or not use as you like



Your friend should think the same way.

I have Temptress, my last mare to foal in tonight. She doesnt look totally ready to me, but her ph is testing ready. I havent foaled this mare out before, so i dont know her pattern, so she's in to be safe. I havent had a ph test ready, and them not foal before, so im going with that.

She's on marestare if you want to have her up http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=anyssapark

Id assume you're already at soccor. But ill check in for pics later on and see if you get a chance to load them when you get home.


----------



## Wings

Just saw your announcment on FB Renee, good luck with the foaling


----------



## cassie

I'll put her up now Renee



she is standing at the top half of the stable... I think I can see legs n a tail... lol no extra little ones so all is good



oh hi Renee!!! :saluteTemptress sure has a big tummy!!

hey I wonder where Anna is this morning... hope your ok Anna....

also what do you girls think of Penny... I can repost the pics if you like...

will quickly put some pics up of Finn, then I gotta get to bed lol have to wake up early to get my brothers ready for school



LOL yippee


----------



## cassie

and the pic of Penny again...




Thanks and night all!!

Renee I hope Temptress foals easily for you! n that its not a middle of the night foal!


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry folks - things have gone a bit hectic here this morning - nothing to do with horses, so not able to get to the old laptop until now.

Cassie, your little Finn is just so gorgeous (and he's doing just great!!) I want to pick him out of the screen and give him a big cuddle.








With Penny, I could say yes, but I could say no as she has already had foals, but I would tend to think that she is in foal.



If she is, then she doesn't need any more food etc than she is already getting, so save yourself the vet money for scans etc and just wait for nature to give you the proof! LOL!! JMO remember!!

Hazel, yes the filly's name is Hazel. Momma is Redlands Nutcracker (Nutty) one of Hazel's many half sisters is Ancaster Nutmeg, and Hazel herself is Ancaster Autumn Haze (we used to name all our mare's offspring using the first letter of the mare's name, but we have far too many N's amongst our herd from Nutty herself, so last year we decided to start with all A's and carry on from there as the years pass!) Hence A for Autumn, but Haze = Hazel, so she's still a nut!! LOL!! Hope that is quite clear!!





Might be a bit involved with all that is going on here folks over the next few days, but will try to get on LB as often as I can, so dont panic if there are some long gaps (too difficult to explain, sorry,)


----------



## cassie

Thanks Anna



I thought I felt a little flutter of movement yesterday morning but not sure lol wdik lol

Will keep an eye on her

Little Finn is so beautiful n bold!! He loves getting his mumma suzie to chase him around lol all cranky like lol

N thanks for letting us know I won't stress if I dnt see you on here lol n call the national guard lol

It's hard to believe little Finn will be 4 days old tomorrow lol my dad n oldest bro dote on him n dad is so happy with how suzie is acting n her weight n all





Back to sleep like Finn lol nite!!


----------



## AnnaC

Well the lovely Suzie is already waiting for her breakfast. The gorgeous Finn is not yet interested in what his human friends might bring him to eat - he's just snoring his head off in the middle of his Momma's bedroom. LOL!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

What a little sleepy head you got there!! Arent they funny when they go from 90 miles an hour to fast asleep in the blink of an eye....its like a little clock goes off in their heads to lay down and rest right now!! LOL Cassie I think your doing a great job and I would be honored to have you over in my barn looking after my horses any day. Never let people like that get you down...the others are right...I see no "friend" with a comment like that1 Enjoy that little one!!

Renee, is a congratulations in order for you too? Do you have someone on camera yet?....



if you do!!!


----------



## anyssapark

Penny does look a little suss to me Cass. That steep slope in her belly does suggest foal to me, but it is that time of year when spring grass can bring on a sudden weight gain too, so i guess its a bit of a gamble.

You could try a weefoal test to find out for sure if you wanted to know



kingstons.net.au or foalguard.com sell them in Australia.





I would say she isnt in the last 3 months yet if she is in foal, but you never know.

I love the new photos of Finn. That one of him looking back over his butt is gorgeous


----------



## cassie

Thanks Renee! n Heidi





when Finn is in the stable he goes, drink rest drink rest drink rest LOL when he is in the paddock its RUNNING AROUND 100 MILES an hour LOL he has already started jumping over little obstactes LOL funny little kid.

its threatening rain here today so I have them locked up, but when I get home at 2pm will let them out if it isn't raining





I see you don't have a foal yet Renee... how is she looking this morning?

oh n thanks for the advice with Penny, I might try get a wee foal test... the paddock they are in doesn't have much grass, and I have been letting them out in the big paddock for a few hours a few days a week, but the amount of running around she does, I wouldn't think she would be fat but she might be... lol


----------



## anyssapark

Finn has it all worked out. Run and play outside, and snuggle, eat and sleep inside





No foal. She is testing ready (was yesterday) and she is waxed up. But still appears quite comfortable at this stage (although, i guess some just have a good pain tollerance), so i dont think she'll be too far off... but we'll see





The wee foal are great, and easy and quite cheap (better than an ultrasound price wise!). At least you'd know for sure





I hope she is pregnant, and little Finn will have a little playmate. Nothing cuter than a couple of babies getting up to mischief together


----------



## cassie

anyssapark said:


> Finn has it all worked out. Run and play outside, and snuggle, eat and sleep inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No foal. She is testing ready (was yesterday) and she is waxed up. But still appears quite comfortable at this stage (although, i guess some just have a good pain tollerance), so i dont think she'll be too far off... but we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wee foal are great, and easy and quite cheap (better than an ultrasound price wise!). At least you'd know for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she is pregnant, and little Finn will have a little playmate. Nothing cuter than a couple of babies getting up to mischief together


YAY for a new foal for you!!



I'm sure it will be STUNNING!!!

I let them out just before and Finn was doing laps around the stable block LOL Suzie has worked out if she stays at one corner she only has to trot a little bit still she seems him again, but gosh she gets cranky at him LOL





funniest sight EVER! will have to take a video and try n put it up here for you girls! he is also starting to find him voice hehe



funniest little whinny I have ever heard! too cute!!

yeah I hope for Finn's sake Penny is pregnant LOL n it would be fun to have another baby hehe.

how do you use the wee foal test?


----------



## cassie

I just checked on Renee's camera to see what Temptress was up to lol look what I found











oh n Renee she is HUGE!


----------



## Wings

:rofl





That is brilliant!


----------



## anyssapark

Hahaha! So my girls are posers, and like the limelight a bit









Too funny.

Thats Princess in with her too... she is Temptress' BFF, and they're inseperable (Temp was outside Princess' whole stable after she lost her foal, and helped her through too). She's a happy, healthy girl again after her awful experience.

Yes, Temps belly is very low - baby is very dropped in there, ready to dive! lol

Heres a pic of her waxed up udder i took just now






Oh yes Cassie, you MUST get a video of that. I love their little antics lol And they're completely oblivious that their mums are going crook on them, and stressing out lol Little darling


----------



## Wings

Looks good! Bet you'll have a foal before me and Twinky


----------



## anyssapark

Hehehe, just keepin you on your toes Diane lol





Yep, she's alarmed, and under camera, and im a hermit at home til she foals now lol Hopefully tonight.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww baby is looking so cute with Suzie 



 ..I love the way hes always stretched out just like mum used to when id be watching for his appearance 



 ..he really is so precious 





 

Temptress is looking good with the udder pictures and has to be said what a pretty udder lol


----------



## lucky lodge

anyssapark said:


> Hahaha! So my girls are posers, and like the limelight a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Thats Princess in with her too... she is Temptress' BFF, and they're inseperable (Temp was outside Princess' whole stable after she lost her foal, and helped her through too). She's a happy, healthy girl again after her awful experience.
> 
> Yes, Temps belly is very low - baby is very dropped in there, ready to dive! lol
> 
> Heres a pic of her waxed up udder i took just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes Cassie, you MUST get a video of that. I love their little antics lol And they're completely oblivious that their mums are going crook on them, and stressing out lol Little darling






wow that is looking really good.....i give you all the best of luck of a safe and healthy foal


----------



## cassie

haha definite posers!

I'm sure you will have a foal by morning Renee





I will try take a video when I let them out in the morning, have a crazy weekend coming up...

work tomorrow, youth group, BED lol vets saturday, vets sunday



I am already exhausted.

makes it harder with mum gone.

I made portugese chicken burgers tonight mmmm they were good! lol now off to get a shower and go to bed,

hi Renee n Anna...





Renee if Temptress foals tonight, I hope she has a safe BEAUTFIUL foal for you that is healthy, as well as mum!!

night all sorry I haven't been on here much, crazy busy





SLEEP lol


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I don't know if it is possible but Finn seems to get even more adorable each day



Suzie has done a great job


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh is that his official name now FINN.




:wub I love it hes just so cute



:yeah


----------



## MeganH

I agree Finn is more and more adorable each day. Just love to watch the little guy!





Renee- I have turned on my old laptop to be able to watch your Temptress. I barely missed your last foaling. Prayers for a safe foaling this time around!


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Textbook delivery for Temptress!!!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Had her up all morning. Gorgeous foal and so glad she stayed in camera view for it





Marsha


----------



## Eagle

and another beautiful baby enters the world



Congrats Renee


----------



## a mini dream come true

Missed it.






:yeah



:yeah



Main thing is it's here and healthy!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!



:yeah



:yeah . Diane said "Textbook"



Love it when those happen.


----------



## cassie

Congratulations Renee!!! Will take a Peek in the morning



glad everything went well!!

Thanks Renee Megan n lindi



yes his official name is Finn, well Finley but we will call him Finn 

He is doing so well I love him to pieces !!


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

cassie said:


> Congratulations Renee!!! Will take a Peek in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> glad everything went well!!
> 
> Thanks Renee Megan n lindi
> 
> 
> 
> yes his official name is Finn, well Finley but we will call him Finn
> 
> He is doing so well I love him to pieces !!


He sure is a tiny cutie Cassie.

Marsha


----------



## anyssapark

ITS A COLT!!!!





Thank you. Was a nice easy delivery, and he's up on his feet and STARVING lol Madly looking (in the right spot!!) for the milk bar. Clever boy.





Will get more pics in the morning, but heres a snap from my phone. Not the clearest, sorry.






Ok. Ill start his own thread on the main page in the AM. Sorry to hijack your thread Cass.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

anyssapark said:


> ITS A COLT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Was a nice easy delivery, and he's up on his feet and STARVING lol Madly looking (in the right spot!!) for the milk bar. Clever boy.


He is gorgeous and looks pretty active already





Marsha


----------



## AnnaC

Isn't it great news Diane - Twinky has given Bree exactly what she ordered!!

Just popped in to send love and hugs to Suzie and Finn (you too Cassie of course!)








Sorry but have been spending my limited computer time trying to help Jenny with little Beau - may get back here later tonight for a quick chat, hopefully.

Take care all.


----------



## Wings

Congrats Renee! He is lovely!

I'll tell Lyric she can let the filly fairy go now that I have my colt



Although maybe we should hang onto her.... I want a filly from Fantasy


----------



## Eagle

You sure do things right down under





I have had a few glasses



so I think I will share this, (it made me laugh but maybe it's the wine)





*‎**.............am passing this on to you because it definitely worked for me today, and we all could probably use more calm in our lives. Some doctor on tv this morning said the way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started. So I looked around my house to see things I'd started and hadn't finished so I have managed to finish off a bottle of Merlot, a ...bottle of Chardonnay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, a pockage of Prungles, tha mainder of bot Prozic and Valiuminun scriptins, the res of the chesescke an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how bludy fablus I feel rite now. Plaese sned dhis orn to dem yu fee ar in ned ov iennr ticks. An telum,u blody luvum.!! Xx*


----------



## cassie

Haha love it Renee lol

Congrats temptress n renee wow we really are all colts in down here lol ATM, oh n I dnt mid you hijacking my thread Renee lol especially not for such a gorgeous kifd!!! Now I have to go check out Twinkie colt



overcast here today might still let suzie n Finn out n put them

Back if it starts raining...

Hey Diane isnt it 4 new boys??? Finn, temptress colt, beau, n twinkly colt  hehe


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee!

















There is nothing like some laughter to raise the spirits - or the bottle!


----------



## AnnaC

CONGRATULATIONS on your new colt Renee - sorry but when I popped in here earlier to post a brief note, I didn't take the time to read back a page and thought Diane was referring to Bree new colt. Golly the colt elf certainly has been busy over the past few days. LOL!!

Cant wait for some more pics - he looks so cute in the one you posted here.


----------



## cassie

Sorry girls no video of Finn playing today... It's raining



so they will be inside might try take some pics at lunch... Gotta go to work now lol

Again congrats to all the beautiful colts born last nite!!!


----------



## Wings

Renee that is brilliant





Come to think of it I think there are a few things I haven't finished around here...hmmm....





No! Must stay sober so I can clip Pallidon!


----------



## MeganH

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just got this from Mary Lou!!!!
> 
> *Diane, within a day or so, we will have another forum for mare stare people.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










YAY!






Thank you!


----------



## cassie

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! its very exciting!! will be SO good!


----------



## Wings

Great news! I can stop worrying if my foal thread is annoying anyone!



:rofl

Although how can foal threads annoy anyone with the cute widdle foal pictures alllllll through them



:wub





Yes I'm still giddy with love for Sterling


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Great news! I can stop worrying if my foal thread is annoying anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Although how can foal threads annoy anyone with the cute widdle foal pictures alllllll through them
> 
> 
> 
> :wub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm still giddy with love for Sterling


HAHA well at least you know they DIDN'T like they did with mine and Sweety's LOL





a foaling thread will be brilliant though!

n I agree how can anyone NOT love our foals!!

oh n I'm exactly the same Bree!! I could watch Finn ALL DAY!! lol

took a video, trying to resize it so I can get it up her for you all





until then , here is some more pics hehe



:wub



:wub



:wub











:wub



:wub I love my Finn!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Never tire of looking at pics of the beautifu foals.



They are so cute!



Can't wait for myine to get here, but it will be a while


----------



## cassie

http://s1083.photobu...current=013.mp4

a video off Finn n mummy this morning, sorry bout the start on an angle lol didn't realise it would do that, n sorry bout the writing have yet to find a free programme that I can make the videos smaller

so what do you think?


----------



## Lindi-loo

:wub BEAUTIFUL 



 :wub hes so cute


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Thank you for brightening up the start of my day Cassie - I'm sitting here having a big chuckle!! Not at Finn, who is looking so cute that I wanted to rush over to Aussieland just to give him a cuddle, but at Suzie and her antics and determination not to pose prettily for her picture. What a character she is. LOL!!


----------



## Wings

Naaaaw





He looks much darker then Sterling!

I love how he is so quiet until he is off the bricks and then ZOOM!


----------



## anyssapark

Cassie, that video is adorable!!!



Thank you for sharing





Finn is such a little character, and Suzie looks so sweet - like she is putting on the camera shy act and wants to hide lol





I am posting photos of my new colt on the main forum now...

Congrats on the other colts born! Wow, the start of the season it seemed the filly fairy was working over time, it seems the colt elf has taken over now!


----------



## MeganH

AWW!! Cassie- I loooove Finn! Now.. when can I come visit??


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hes flat out again just like his mum used to do 



 :wub


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Cassie and all.





Just popped in for a check on our special pair - Suzie doing her usual munching and the gorgeous Finn is flat out dreaming of the day's activities.





Just cooling down after watching the Rugby World Semi Final and Wales losing to France by just 1 point - so very sad, they really played their hearts out - one scored try hit the post and in the last few minutes another scored try just skimmed outside the post - so near and yet so far.



The crowd of some 60,000 watching on big screens in the Cardiff Stadium fell silent at the final whistle, but moments later they broke into a huge round of applause in recognition of how well the team had done - quite emotional!

Life still having a major upheaval here so am still not on the old laptop that much - also spending time here trying to offer support to Jenny with little Beau.

Hope you are all well - have a good weekend folks!


----------



## bannerminis

What a lovely bit of video and what a handsome chappie.

I just LOVE his colour and I really hope he turns into one of the rich red bays.

He has come on leaps and bounds and Suzie is the beautiful proud Mom


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Both of these new little baby boys are so cute! Finn's legs look like they are straightening out nicely.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh NO Suzie n Finn cam today 



 Im having withdrawl symtoms


----------



## AnnaC

Dont panic Lindy, they are there now - well Suzie is there plus four little hooves just showing in the 'picture'. Unless Suzie has a new companion, I am presuming the little feet belong to the gorgeous Finn. LOL!!


----------



## Wings

I think we are due for new photos


----------



## cassie

Hi all sorry I haven't been on here much, has been a CRAZY weekend!

my little Finn is a week old!!! can you believe it? lol I can't lol

the camera gets turned off during the day now, compromise so I get to keep the night cam up for a bit longer hehe and Suzie n Finn have been moved into their new SAFE paddock he doesn't like it as much lol not as many obstacles to run round, over through LOL so he has taken to picking on Suzie LOL

poor baby girl she is such a good girl!

I will take some more pics n maybe a new video when I go home for lunch silly me I left my camera down at work LOL woops.

he had his first brushing session last night, even letting me brush his tail lol though he was looking back at me the whole time like as if to say what are you doing back there?

he is getting really light just around his eyes, so I'm hoping that will mean he will stay a nice bright bay



fingers crossed!

I think I will get the farrior out this week to trim his feed and correct the right foot, it is still turned out a bit... do you think thats the best thing? he is running fine on it, but I don't want him growing to much more with his feet like that, the other ponies need doing anyway.

how often should I get his hooves trimmed?

oh n also (I know you all LOVE my questions hehe) his birth height was a little under 19" how tall do you think he could get? hehe thanks everyone





oh Megan n anyone else! if you ever come to Australia, n you Aussie's if you ever come our way, you definitley need to come over n see me n Finn n Suzie. we have plenty of room in our house and your more then welcome


----------



## cassie

cool





WOW thanks heaps for that Diane





thats about the height that I wanted so thats awesome



lol


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Cassie, thought I might have found the new pictures posted.......but no, not yet! Do hurry up please.





Regarding your farrier, yes get him to have a look at that little front foot of Finn's, maybe a slight regular trim will help? Another point - not sure how good your farrier is or if he's a friend you can 'talk' to. But when you get him to do Finn's back feet it is very important to have someone hold Finn steady (arms gently round him, but be careful not to have the arm holding the front end too high - should be round his chest not round his neck) and get your farrier to kneel down on the floor to do those back feet. Never let a farrier lift a foot up high (6 inches from the floor is quite high enough) and NEVER let them hang on to a back leg if the foal struggles or moves away (hence having someone hold him still). A lot of leg joint/stifle/hip problems can be caused by the incorrect strain put on immature bones/tendons/ligaments because of rough handling by farriers - which is why I asked if you can 'talk' to your farrier and tell him how you want it done, or is he the sort who will say that he has been doing horses for years etc etc? Front legs are just as important, just bending at the knee with the foot only 4 to 6 inches from the floor. No lifting the foot high enough to tip the foal sideways, so down on his knees again for the farrier. Actually foals rarely struggle when having their feet done if the foot is kept low to the ground so they can feel comfortable balancing on their other three legs.

Rambling again! LOL!! Hope all is well with you my friend - get that Penny to hurry up with her foal, I miss all our nightly chats. Just had a thought. Judging on how long we were waiting for Suzie to foal - could we (or should we!) start a Penny thread anytime now, just in case, after all you dont ACTUALLY know when she might foal!!


----------



## MeganH

Happy 1 week Finn!





Cassie, I would LOVE to visit!


----------



## cassie

some pics of finn yesterday in their new paddock,

just downsizing a video too... tried to find a programme that didn't have writing all over it



lol


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I am so sorry I have been busy lately





Every time I see a pic of Finn he makes me think of chocolate



I wonder if it is his rich colour?

They are looking great.





Anna please do keep rambling cos you are a great teacher


----------



## cassie

a video I took yesterday





http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/cassie_king1/Suzie%20n%20family/?action=view&current=001_x264.mp4

Thanks Renee



no probs, I hadn't thought of chocolate lol but he is very yummy lol hehe


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww hes such a cutie 



 and growing so fast


----------



## cassie

oh n to answer your question Anna





n thankyou for all yoru advice!! my farrier is really good, but I will definitley check to see what he does with the foals before I get him out... Finn's back legs are getting quite long, so they need a trim





Megan! you definitley have to come n see us!! I think a trip to Australia is in order!!!


----------



## Eagle

Finn has the sweetest little eyes



I just want to lean in and cuddle him


----------



## MeganH

He is so adorable



I love his eyes too


----------



## lucky lodge

he is the most cuties little thing ...i wish i lived closer so could give him a big cuddle


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

So adorably cute!


----------



## AnnaC

I saw the video and the pictures on your other thread Cassie. Little Finn just gets more adorable with every picture, and more huggable too!








But I also have to say that Suzie looks fabulous, she is such a pretty mare and just brimming with good health - all due to your care and attention - well done you!








Keep those pictures coming because it gives me the chance to drool over a yummy baby as my two from earlier this year have now joined the big mare herd way across the fields. The pesky filly is too busy finding new friends to irritate to be bothered with me, but the little colt is still very happy to glue himself to his human for scratches and love. Bless him, he followed me all the way across a field yesterday, together with a half sister and several Aunties. When I got to the field gate and gave him a last hug to say goodbye, I was a little worried that he might suddenly realise that he was a long way from his Momma (who was still happily grazing almost out of view at the far side of the field I found them in) so I watched carefully as he slowly decided that I was not coming back and left the group he was with, walked back to the dividing tree line, stood looking through the trees for a moment, gave a huge whinny for such a little fella and set off, flat out, bucking and leaping, nearly tripping up once over his own feet, and disappeared over the brow of the next hill to join his Momma. I wandered back to the house chuckling to myself. LOL!!

I did post a pic of him a few days ago on the Mini Forum, asking about his colour - he has white hairs appearing throughout the 'goggle' patches on his face and his once light chestnut mane is changing to a deep grey colour as it grows. Just wondering what colour he will actually turn out to be next year when he loses his foal coat?? Love these colour mysteries!


----------



## cassie

Hey all thanks for your kind comments!! Finn is such a little star!! N loves people! I had some friends come over today to see him they have a little 3 yr old boy n a 5 n 7 yr old boys I wasn't sure how suzie or finn would take it but I talked to them n Finn came up to me n of course suzie did too



then he slowly walked up to my friend then her husband then the boys! N gosh the boys loved him they weren't to rough, they are very well behaved n even suzie came up for scratches from the boys which is very rare as she doesn't like little kids very much I was so proud of them!! N tonight suzie decided that she would put herself n her son to bed! Was so cute!!!

Penny wants to meet Finn so bad, apparently their previous owner had both girls together with the foals when each had one I migt introduce them in a week or so... Will definitley video that introduction!! Lol

Oh n speaking of penny... I think I felt the foal ( or something ) lol move a fair bit while penny was eating dinner tonight... Definitley curious as to what's happening with my girl lol

Thanks for all the advice! N don't wOrry you will be sick of photos of Finn before long hehe n videos! Lol

Anna I

Toig to check out your little man now



how cute!! Have no Iea win the colour but will love to peek at him anyway



oh Anna n Diane... Did you get something yet??? Renee did...





Night everyone

Xoxo


----------



## cassie

Anna I'm glad yOu think that suzie is looking good



just have to get that last bit of hair off n she will be in her summer cOat



I'm really happy with how she is looking and she is the best mum!

As of today Finn isn't the newest baby on our property lol we have a new calf born this morning...



first of the calving season is very cute but not as cute as my little finn



<3 now I'm really going to bed lol


----------



## Eagle

cassie said:


> I think I felt the foal ( *or something* ) lol move a fair bit while penny was eating dinner tonight.


well she isn't going to have a bunny


----------



## MeganH

aww Finn may have a friend to romp around with in the near future



Wouldn't that be fun





Do you know if Penny has foaled before? I forgot how old she is and her foaling history.

Can't wait for even more foals





We are working on finishing the roof on our 2nd shelter and will be bringing home Laney in the coming weeks! Maybe even next weekend! YAY!



Much sooner then we expected! She is due April 12



They told me she foals in the paddock so we will have the cam set up where she can be seen in the stalls and in a fenced off area in the paddock in front of the shelter. So excited!

I come on here everyday and don't get to post long posts as often but I am following all these threads! Just wanted to let you ladies know


----------



## Eagle

That's great news Megan, I can't wait for pics


----------



## Eagle

good lord yes, we need a Penny thread.


----------



## cassie

Yay I'm glad you got it Diane





I dnt know if i will start a penny thread just yet but I will take some pics when I go out there this morning...

Penny is 9 yes old, I know she has had two foals maybe three, the first two were both colts, one a black with white face like Penn the other a palomino which I think had socks or stockings n maybe a white face... I think she may have also had a filly... The previous owner kept telling me it was suzies... The filly is a chesnut n white pinto with a big blaze so who knows lol I'm going to get a wee foal tester n test her n if it confirms she is in foal then i will ask the questions to mark... Though I'm sure he won't have a clue again grrr

This one at the mention is a TOTAL guessing game lol

Oh haha Renee lol your very smart aren't you lol ( jokes)

I just won't say that I definitley felt something till I confirm she is in foal ya know? 

Oh farrier is coming on Monday



when I rang him he was really good about it all of course first thing he said " has that mare of yours had her foal yet?" I very proudly answered yes lol n said that he needs a little corrective trimming done and mark said "no worries when I get there on Monday I will take a look at him n see what needs doing"



so Finn will be getting his first lesson in feet trimming on Monday... I have been feeling his legs n hooves n such but should I start getting him to pick up his feet or is it still a little early for that??


----------



## cassie

Megan I'm so excited about your laney!!!! She is such a beautiful mare n will have some gorgeous foals for you yay!! Including the one she is cooking right now yippee!!!!


----------



## cassie

some Penny pics



here we go again LOL

oh n I got a cute one of Finn



no picture post is complete without a picture of Finn!!!





August 1




late August




October 20













n my little man Finn!!!



yes Finley, that is the poop bucket! lol


----------



## lucky lodge

ok who is penny in foal to do you now any dates on penny

shes starting to get the v shape hows the udders looking




oh and your little finn is just the cuties little thing



:wub



:wub


----------



## Eagle

*OMG *Penny has a bunny in the oven


----------



## AnnaC

Penny's last two pics did it for me.........HOORAY we have another baby to watch for!!









Finn, of course, just gets more gorgeous everyday!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah, Penny needs a thread!


----------



## cassie

YAY for Penny having a BUNNY in the oven!!



:rofl





LOL I am not going to be able to live that one down am I





I have also noticed, that Penny has really settled down with me... I don't know if its having Finn around, she LOVES Finn!! or if its hormones... but hoping she will stay that way











thankyou



yes I LOVE that pic too!! he has such a cute head!! well I think so anyway hehe


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie, we finally collected our post from our box at the end of the drive!





Thank you so much - what a beautiful picture, it almost made me feel the warmth, such a treat with the cold wet weather we are having right now!

Since I cant give you a hug will you please hug the wonderful Suzie and the gorgeous Finn for me please.


----------



## cassie

Yay glad you finally got it Anna



n a hug to suzie n Finn that is no trouble at all!!! Oh he has found his voice!! He he he so cute!!! I had a hat on today n decided to just place it on his rump n he went galloping off bucking n carrying on lol of course the hat fell off immediately so no harm to little Finn

Oh n suzie got down n had a roll n so Finn went crazy galloping round the paddock rearing up n climbing all over her poor suz I managed to distract him so she could have a peaceful moment lying down lol but what a brat!!!! Lol

Oh n when should i next worm suzie? I know I can worm Finn from 6 weeks... Just that smartie n penny are due and I would like to get them all back on the sane routine... Just wondering if I worm her again now? Or wait the normal time...

And sorry for the questions.., but how long do you all think penny has to go and when should I separate her from smartie?? Or try to at least :s

Thankyou !!!


----------



## Eagle

We need some pics of Penny's udder please

As for worming i would go ahead and worm penny and smarty, can you try putting penny in with suzie once she has been wormed? Make sure you can sit and watch though.


----------



## lucky lodge

yer come on cassie weres pennys own thread LOL


----------



## AnnaC

I wouldn't worm Suzie again yet Cassie, but do go ahead and worm the others. Finn is only two weeks old and that is a bit soon for Suzie to receive another dose of wormer, especially as you, correctly, used Ivermectin - also remember that whatever you give Suzie will go to Finn via her milk. If you are going to get Strongid or Safeguard ('short term wormers') for Finn when he reaches 6 weeks, then why not use it on Suzie too? If you use a longer term wormer on Smartie and Penny (lasting approx 8 weeks) then the next time you can worm them all, as by then they should all be ready to be done at approx the same time??

No need to separate Penny and Smartie until Penny is a lot closer to foaling - we dont want Smartie to stress without his friend for company unless your feel he wont mind too much!

Sorry I forgot to answer a question you asked a little while back - picking up Finn's feet. A bit late now if your farrier is coming on Monday, but it is great if you can just ask for each little foot to be lifted off the ground when you handle his legs - just an inch, and dont hold on to them, just up and down.

I love your description of Finn trying to jump on Suzie when she was having a roll - all babies seem to be so shocked the first time they see their Momma's roll, and from then on all they want to do is to jump on them. LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Actually I didn't read your post Diane - my 'on standby' laptop came on Cassie's post and I just clicked the page and went straight to reply! I read read the post's through afterwards and realised that you were taking about Penny and Smartie, but thought that if Cassie got confused she could always post again asking us what we meant!


----------



## Eagle




----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee.











Not quite the same but my cats do sit on the table beside my laptop and will often attempt to walk across the keyboard instead of going round, if I'm not quick enough to stop them, or have stupidly left the cover up when off making a cuppa!


----------



## Eagle

Matteo's kitten decided to eat my "t"


----------



## cassie

HAHA how cute Renee!!! we don't have a cat, though I have been temted ALOT!! to bring home one of the abondoned kittens we get at the vets



I will get a barn cat eventually hehe

sorry I haven't been on here earlier, have been out with dad... Calving season has officially started



!!!!! love this time of year!!!!

we have 12 beautiful new born calves, with another 6 due to calve real soon, talk about wide loads !! lol and the rest probably in the next 3 months... we are going to be selling the weanlings soon, and might sell some of the mums with calves at foot, we are going to down size our herd and concentrate on better quality healthier cows, and manage them better



my Dad still WON'T teach me how to drive the tractor!!!



I wanna slash the paddocks!!!!! if it was one of my brothers he wouldn't hesitate, but of course they aren't interested





um ok back to Suzie and FInn, I will create a Penny thread tonight... might take some new piccies, she is having fun with Smartie out in the big paddock at the moment, but when I bring them in I might snap a few pics





Finn was SO CUTE this arvo!!! I was sitting in the paddock playing with him while Suzie ate some hay, and I was giving him scratches he LOVES scratches!!!






anyways he was leaning really hard against me so I stopped, he then put his front legs in front of mine (I was sitting cross legged on the ground) and promptly LITERALLY FELL into my lap!!!

he lay down right in the middle of my lap



was the cutest thing EVER!! I love my baby boy SO MUCH!!! he is the funniest thing, after a while he got up then circled me, rubbing against me like a cat and fell in my lap AGAIN!!!





he did this 3 times!!! was so funny, wish someone else had been there with the video camera lol

I can't believe he will be two weeks tonight at 8:30pm!!!!



love my little man! and his beautiful Mummy!!! Suzie is such a good girl! and loves showing him off she is so proud of him!





ok to answer the questions, Anna, I will be here when the farrier comes and I will get him to look at him before he starts and I will make sure he does his feet the way we want him to





I will leave suzie then, and do Penny and Smartie tonight hehe



they hate it LOL the feed store said a name of a wormer to use on Finn when he is old enough... I can't remember what it was called, but I might ask for either of those anyway...


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww he sounds like a real cutie and very lovable like his mummy 



 Its great when they sit on you and push up next to you for love n kisses..only thing with that is they still do it when theyr so much older and alot bigger lol 



 used to have constant bruised feet where my last foal Fizz used to cuddle up close for his goodnight kisses he couldnt possibly avoid the standing on your toes and as a 2 year old his feet wernt so tiny


----------



## Eagle

I am with you Lindi, Dipinto still thinks it is o.k to sit in my lap but he is bigger than daddy already



we broke a plastic chair and it frightened the pants off us both





Cassie we knew with a mummy like Suzie that her baby could only be absolutely and totally a snuggle bunny, this is thanks to all you hard work and love during her "brief" pregnancy


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes Renee - Suzie's pregnancy was over and done with so quickly that we hardly had time to get to know each other or her!!





Cassie, I too love the way the babies do the lap sitting and leaning against you for scratches, but please remember that some of them never grow out of it LOL!! I still have one 3 year old who wants to sit on you and she is around 35 inches and very 'well built'! Another 4 year old also likes to roll on you when you pick up a foot to trim it - we had such fun with her as a foal, trimming her feet with her lying on her back sticking her four little hooves in the air!





What's this about cats? I must remember to go back a page and read before I start posting!

Good luck with the calving - maybe a few baby calf pictures for us to drool over??


----------



## AnnaC

OK - caught up with everyone's cats! Love the sound of your two Diane - mine are just normal 'moggies' but all with very different (and often annoying) characters. Apart from taking up room on my bed, their favourite thing is to follow M and I when we walk the fields, shooting up and down the trees as we go along or even grabbing at M's fluffy tail as she passes them!

Cats - you either love them or hate them, but you cannot ignore them if they feel like getting aquainted. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

I DON'T love them at all, unfortunately I am allergic to cats and they give me bad asthma so Matteo's kitty had to go



Matteo wasn't happy but fortunately a stray cat has moved in to our back shed and had kittens, Matteo goes and feeds them every day and spends about an hour playing with them all ( obviously whilst he should be doing homework)


----------



## cassie

Haha dnt worry I wnt be allowing the lap sitting for too much longer it was the first time he did it today lol was lots of fun but I realize it won't be as fun when he is older lol

He Is officially two weeks old!!! Hoping so much he will be a good boy for getting his feet done tomorrow any hints? How to hold him? Should he be in the Paddock or in the stable?? Should we do suzie first or Finn first ? Hehe I know you all love my questions hehe sorry





Good night all





Oh n I love kittens but wish they would stat as babies lol I still kinda like cats but I'm definitley a dog person n a horse person hehe will try take some pics of our new babies!! We think one will calve tonight so will go for a wander tomorrow if I get time lol tomorrow night is meant to be my studying night hehe I'm doing my diploma in business but I can't help it if I take sling time to get in cos a certain foal needs his bedtime story n kisses lol


----------



## lucky lodge

you gotta have a finns own thread to


----------



## Wings

Sounds like Finn is doing great!

And yes, Penny needs her own thread


----------



## cassie

yeah sorry everyone I didn't get the thread done last night as I went out after church and got back late hehe



will do it when I go home at lunch, unless the farrier comes while I'm at lunch...





Diane I will try take some pics later today, I will take a pic of our Murray Grey Stud bull that we bred.... he could do with a little more condition at the moment but you should see the neck on this fellow!!! the black angus cow next due to calve is in the same paddock as him so will take pics of the both of them, and hopefully her little calf, we were sure she was gonna go last night, haven't checked on her this morning yet but will prob check on them this arvo... there is no young heifers due to calve at the moment which is good...

so um sorry should I get Finn's feet done in the stable or out in the paddock??



just wondering which area would be best??

Thanks


----------



## cassie

another pic of Finn



I just love him so much hehe,

him meeting Penny and Smarite, through the fence of course, and yes he is in the orginal (not safe ) paddock but I only let Suzie and Finn in there to have some of the grass while I am doing up there feeds, and usually Suzie puts herself to bed anyway


----------



## Eagle

Have you had their feet done yet? how did it go? If not I would have them done in the field as long as there is a good flat surface for the farrier to see their feet properly.


----------



## cassie

haha NO! our farriers here down under are as unreliable as farriers all over the world



and now its raining here and is meant to be raining for the rest of the week!!!



So frustrating!! I wouldn't mind if it was just a trim of the ponies feet, but Finn REALLY needs his done!!!





its raining and a bit stormy at the moment, so I have left Suzie and Finn in the stable... if it gets a little better later I might let them out into the stable paddock just so they can come in if it does get bad again,

Penny was most annoyed with me for putting a rain rug on her hehe, it won't be too much longer that I will put one on her even when its raining but as today, is looking quite iffy I put one on her, just to make sure...

I'm going to ring the Farrier now and find out what happened!!!



LOL


----------



## cassie

I rang the vet, apparantly he got called into the vets to do their horses, and when he does he has to drop everything else...



of course!

so he is going to try come out this arvo as long as it isn't pouring with rain...


----------



## cassie

well it was overcast all morning but no rain, so I let Suzie and Finn out at lunch time, and of course as soon as I came back down to work it poured down with rain!!!



it got really cold, so put the poor Suzie and her baby back to bed, Finn had fun out in the rain, but was definitley glad to be dry and in his comfy stable lol poor baby boy!

of course Suzie doesn't care


----------



## cassie

Thankyou renee!! For ringing about Finn



silly little man he is all good now

Thanks again

Xoxo


----------



## Eagle

You are welcome, someone on MS posted on FF's thread as she couldn't call. He was getting upset poor baby





You are starting to find out what it means to have kids


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh yes such a worry and not just for now.. "FOREVER"


----------



## cassie

LOL I was about to bring the camera up for the night on my laptop when you rang, but I couldn't see his head on the camera anyway... though I could see that he didn't have his rug on silly little man! well the farrier didn't come to the party AGAIN! of course it POURED all afternoon long!



poor Finn! I don't want him to go much longer without getting his feet done!





also this weekend I'm going to try get Dad to bring up some shavings and I will change their bedding over to shavings... straw is just so expensive whenI can be using the shavings and not having to pay anything...





their bedding needs changing now anyway...


----------



## cassie

went home to lunch today and I thought I would spend some time with Suzie and Finn in the stable



I took some brushes and his halter JUST IN CASE and sat on the ground, of course immediatley Finn came wandering over for scratches... so I obliged and gave him the scratches that he wanted, he really is so good, lets me scratch his face, his ears, his legs, I can play with his little mouth, checking his baby teeth.... this continued probably 10 min and I decided to try the halter



I kept on scratching as I slipped the halter over his tiny neck, just the neck strap... I then figured out that it was too big



LOL so there was no hope in me getting it over his nose and strapping it up (it was classed as a small mini foal halter) NO still to big will order a new one. but he was so good, let me put it behind his ears, and then over his little muzzle, I just held it tight for a few seconds while giving him scratches then took it off!! SO CLEVER my baby boy!!





so then as praise I HAD to give him more scratches, so I decided to see how he would go with me picking up his legs,... scratched down one leg... down to his fetlock lightly gave pressure while clicking and up lifted his little leg, immediatley let go and gave him LOTS of praise and scratches, went to do the other front leg, exact same thing!! lots of praise and scratches, did both front legs twice and he hangled it brilliantly... will try back legs next time.

after that I just gave him scratches while he investigate my legs hehe he then stood beside me then lay down right next to me with his head against my leg, did some little rolls while I scratched him, then lay down while I continued the scratching, him trying to groom my leg hehe... after 5 minutes he had stopped I looked down his eyes were closed... he had fallen asleep!!!!



:wub



:wub





so I just massaged his little tummy and his legs, even playing with his little hooves (they are so rubbery LOL) all the time him sleeping away








then all the sudden he picked his head up and looked around draped his front legs over my leg and dropped his head on to my legs



then fell back asleep (he was VERY tired)

we sat like this till I had to go back down to work... of course I had to play with Suzie a bit first to the beautiful mummy!!





there you go



a bit of light reading for your afternoon/ morning/ night hope you enjoy!

I certainly did hehe


----------



## a mini dream come true

:wub Love your story.



I will be so happy when my babies get here. That is really great that Finn is so comfortable with you



. And Suzie too. You are such a great momma


----------



## Eagle

Cassie it sounds like you are doing absolutely great with Finn, he really trusts you. I think he must have a character similar to Dipinto, he has always let me do everything to him from day 1,

"what's that mum?"

"it's called a head collar or a halter "

Where are you going to put it?"

"On your head"

"



how exciting mum"

and that was it, I could put it on and off as often as I wanted and he would stand there. Sandro thought he was a bit simple


----------



## AnnaC

You have a great relationship going with little Finn Cassie - well done.








It does make life so much easier doesn't it, and you will be able to do all sorts of things with him as time progresses simply because he trusts you.


----------



## cassie

Thankyoueveryone!! He is the best little man!! Definitely the best first foal! It doesn't matter that he doesn't have any markings because he makes up for it in personality n loveliness !!

Thinking I will definitley have to breed suzie again... Will give her a yr off so I can concentrate on finn n penny's bunny but the temperament suzie has put through to this baby is just beautiful!! He would make the best kids pony!! Lol maybe I just have to get myself a hubby's n have a kid or two then I would definitley have a real excuse to keep him lol!!!


----------



## Eagle

ROFL good lord NO


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Seaward Cassie he is such a sweetie! Already so great with you! Great job! I hope my baby is that sweet!


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> ROFL good lord NO


HAHA Renee!!





no nice guys around here at the moment, so don't worry LOL I'm safe hehe

Kara, I'm sure your foal will be just the same! I think me spending all that time with Suzie really helped, so the only advice I can give would be to spend as much time with Stormy as possible!



who is she going? when is she actually due again?


----------



## AnnaC

I do so agree with you Cassie. My girls spend most of their year out running free (still get in my pocket whenever I go visiting though) but when they come in at night for the month before foaling, then that is their (and my) special time. Lots of love, chats and fussing - it all helps towards a friendly, unafraid foal I find.


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> I do so agree with you Cassie. My girls spend most of their year out running free (still get in my pocket whenever I go visiting though) but when they come in at night for the month before foaling, then that is their (and my) special time. Lots of love, chats and fussing - it all helps towards a friendly, unafraid foal I find.


its what I will continue doing with my future foal including Penny's



I have already starte spending more time with her and she has settled so much!


----------



## cassie

Finn has just started to lose his foal coat around his nose SO SOFT!!!



he will be goggly soon I'm sure


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yes, stormy is our friendliest mare. She is such a sweet mare, acts like a gelding. Don't know for sure due date still, but vet guessed April give or take a month


----------



## cassie

cool



so about the same time as Penny... maybe LOL

well the farrier has come out, in between downpours LOL

and Finn has new feet!!



hehe is standing so much better on his feet now i will take some pics, in between downpours when I go home



I'm also going to go for a walk... in between downpours LOL and check out the new calves, I will take my camera so you guys can see the new babies...

I'm sure you wanna know how Finn went with the farrier...

Mark took one look at him and said exactly what was wrong, so we stood him up I had one arm around his chest and one wrapped around his bum and gave him LOTS and LOTS of scratches Mark got right down on his hands and knees, took a good look at his feet, played with them a bit, let him smell him and get used to him touching him... as you can imagine his hands are alot rougher then mine hehe

Finn struggled a little bit, but as soon as he realised he couldn't get away he settled down and we trimmed him feet



Suzie was so good and stood right by him, not getting in the way



clever mummy!

now Finn is having lots of fun running and leaping around on his new feet, they look heaps better!

Mark will probably come back in about a month, unless I think he is sitting to far back on his fetlocks again and do him again. by that stage I hope to have him a bit more well mannered LOL he was a good boy for a 3 week old foal





and now it is raining again LOL


----------



## MeganH

Ya'll right so much! so hard to keep up lately!

Yay for new feet! Finn is such a doll baby. Sweet sweet little boy! I wish I could squeeze him!!


----------



## cassie

uploading them soon camera just charing





Thankyou Diane and Megan



he is such a good boy!!


----------



## AnnaC

Well done Cassie and well done to Mark too!








Sounds as though it was the perfect first trim for Finn, plus he has learnt a valuable lesson - when I get held I cant get away, so I wont bother trying in future.





If you are going to carry on picking up his feet from now on Cassie, try the hind ones first (for some reason babies always seem to find it easier to balance with a hind foot off the ground than a front foot! Must admit that when we handle or trim we always start with a hindfoot).

Waiting for the pics of the new feet - when the rain stops!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww that sounds like it went well..great news for lil Finn and his new feet lol 



 ..I used to love having a set of new shoes on the big horses..its a bit like opening a new jar of coffee


----------



## cassie

here are some pics of Finn and his new feet



well you can't really see his feet, the weeds are too long LOL but he is standing up better lol n he is just so cute I can't resist taking pics of him LOL



















my snuggle man!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub

Kisses for cutie Finn


----------



## cassie

and as promised some cow piccies





a black angus heifer and bull heifer is to the right



2 weeks old




our little throw back heifer! LOL she is very cute though!




RUN AWAY!!




pure Murray grey heifer




friends forever








our murray grey stud bull!!! he stands almost 6 foot high!!!











another calf in a different paddock, he will probably end up brown like his mum




wide load??








my cow I hand raised, Kia she is quite heavy in calf and will probably calv in the next 2 months... maybe sooner



she is pure limousine and we have put her to our pure black angus bull!!! can't wait to see how this calf turns out!!








her bull calf Samson, he is almost 12 months and looking VERY nice, if I do say so myself hehe


----------



## cassie

and lastly my Dad's pride and joy

"Sidney" our black Angus young bull!!


----------



## lucky lodge

i just love baby cows there just the cuties



:wub


----------



## Eagle

I want Finn, can I have him?



pleasssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Well done with Mark, sounds like you did yet another great job


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> /monthly_10_2011/post-43723-0-39797700-1319704118_thumb.jpg
> 
> Now, THAT'S what I was talking about! I just LOVE him! You made me get all reminiscent about our bull -- who was my favorite! As a kid, I thought he was 8 feet tall! Just one huge, black massive bull with a HUGE head -- who would let us lead him around like he was a baby! But, put him in with the cows -- and watch out! He knew his job, for sure!!
> 
> I just love him!


Thanks Diane



Dad was really happy when we bred him, and he has pretty much a twin... another bull thats on one of our other properties is almost exactly the same, both born around the same time, the same year... crazy we will probably try and sell one of them as a stud bull once we get him up into really good nick, I'll have to try and find him (they are in a massive paddock!) and take a picture so you can see just how similar he is to this guy... crazy!

hoping Sidney will turn out just as BIG hehe

yeah we never trust out bulls now...

we had a gorgeous muscular (though short) murray grey bull a few years back, who would let you scratch his nose do anything with him at all... one day my uncle was asked by some neighbours if they could use him to serve their cows... he seperated him from cows on heat... (first mistake) and took him out of the paddock... there was the neighbour in front with a biscuit of hay, Uncle Ron then went back to close the gate, the bull saw that he was getting locked away from the girls... went charging back to the gate and hit uncle Ron, he sent him flying in the air... ( my uncle is a big man) and he did a 360.... landed on his back and shoulders, broke 3 veterbrae, 4 ribs and later as a repurcussion the retna detached from his eye and now he has a glass eye....

lesson learnt the hard way, never trust a bull!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh hes a bit scarey 



 but the babies 



 :wub 



 awwww so cute


----------



## AnnaC

Just love the new pics of our gorgeous Finn.














I can even see that his back feet are looking good! The baby moos are just great too, I do miss my cows. We used to have hired bulls come in each year for our dairy cows, Herefords for the bigger cows and either Sussex or Angus for the smaller cows or heifers. The bulls used to come up from the fields each day with the cows at milking times and the Sussex bull realised that there we food to be had if he followed into the nilking parlour, so we let him through - just had to be careful to avoid trying to attach the milking machine to the wrong animal in the line!!

Thanks for the pictures Cassie - keep them coming.


----------



## Eagle




----------



## cassie

Thanks everyone



I love all our animals.

I can't wait for my Kia to have her second calf!!! gonna be so excited to see how baby no.2 turns out!!!





hectic day at the vets...





we had a 4 day old puppy come in, that the breeder had tried to euthinase last night. we were so cranky! she put the euthinasia liquid DOWN HER MOUTH! and because its just concentrate anaesthetic and she didn't get all of it in... the puppy SLEPT for 6 hour then woke the next morning!! of course the dumb owner didn't know what had happened



so now we have to try and save this gorgeous little puppy who is called Polliana. and we still don't know if she will have full brain function or not from the mega dose of anaesthetic!!

gosh people make me mad!

hehe rant over...

my little man is 3 weeks tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

I bet he wouldnt mind


----------



## Eagle

ROFL


----------



## MeganH

OMG Cassie! How did that owner even get the liquid! Poor puppy! Hope she end up ok


----------



## Eagle

Yes Cassie, have you heard how the puppy is doing?


----------



## AnnaC

I would be interested to know as well. Poor little thing. How can people be horrifically cruel?


----------



## cassie

the poor little puppy died...



it was very sad... one of our nurses took it home with her but yeah, she didn't make it... we think she had brain damage from the overdose... she was the most beautiful little thing (as they always are) thats the side of vet nursing I don't like...

Sorry I haven't been on here much, been hectic at the moment, just sold 15 of our calves today (weanlings) which is awesome! hoping to send some more to the markets in the next few weeks, including my freisian steer LOL

Finn and Suzie are doing really well, its sprinkling today, but I have left them out still... I have foal proofed the stable paddock too, I had to as we were putting the cows in the "nursery" hehe (cattle yards) as you can imagine Suzie was a bit stressed last night, but she is ok today





little Finn's colour is a mystery lol I don't know if he will go black or brown or stay bay



the joys of foals hehe, his colour is starting to get a bit darker but is still a brown, and his legs are getting darker all except one, which is a light grey, LOL don't know whats happening with that leg hehe





can you believe Finn will be 1 month old on Sunday?!!! WOW he is getting to be a real chubba wubba now hehe funny little man, loves to lie on me and even lay down on my little bro Jonny the day before yesterday


----------



## Wings

Yes we can't advise on colour without photos!


----------



## Eagle

Where is Chubba Wubba???? We WANT pics


----------



## AnnaC

They say a picture paints a thousand words...........so we need the pics to see Finn's changing colour!





(cant promise a thousand words though!! LOL!)


----------



## cassie

sorry Ladies, no pics as yet, as it was raining all yesterday... it is sunny though at the moment, so I might try taking some pics at lunch time....

or on the weekend! his pressies have arrived at the post office so hopefully he likes them!!






will pick them up this arvo hopefully


----------



## Wings

Bad Cassie



:NoNoNo

You sent me out into the rain for photos!








:rofl


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Bad Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> :NoNoNo
> 
> You sent me out into the rain for photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


haha yes Bree I know I did, slap on the wrist for Cassie. OUCH LOL

but you can't see his true colour when he is wet...

we have people away at work today, so I don't know if I will get home for lunch to take some pics... if I do I will but if not, I can post some from a few days ago... later after work... otherwise you might just have to wait a bit longer sorry...


----------



## Wings

No waiting!





Wings wants photos NOW!












:CryBaby









:rofl


----------



## cassie

I can't take any pics while I'm at work Bree silly LOL (tongue poking out!)

I will try take pics when I get home LOL

here is an older one when he was just a wittle baby baby at one day old.. you will have to be patient with that until I get home from work LOL

understand!!! hehe


----------



## Wings

Rude little begger is sticking his tounge out at me!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww hes looking gorgeous..his black legs are coming 



 ..hes going to be a beautiful rich dark bay 





 

 and the lovely Suzie looks so different in her summer coat..shes looking very well


----------



## cassie

ok here are some pics from tonight... LOL Bree I did pick the perfect picture I totally didn't think of that LOL

had a very eventful evening!

my friend fell off her horse this arvo and has either fractured her hip or broken her pelvis! a stupid motorbike revved right near the horse and he threw her, her foot got caught in the stirrup... and OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!

her beautiful little kids still came to youth tonight, but were very upset, which of course got me going! her yougest daughter Zoe is the sweetest thing! I felt so sorry for her... but they are ok and staying with friends!

then Andrew my middle brother decided in the middle of youth that he was tired and wanted to go home... he asked me if he could borrow my mobile to ring mum and dad so they could come and pick him up I said yes but that they were still at the hospital with my aunty (oh who is back in hospital again, 5 weeks after her first trip with a broken hip. she had a hip replacement last tuesday but really isn't doing well



)

so Andrew rings our other brother Russell... and he comes and picks him up... of course he didn't tell me this. one second he is on the phone, then next minute I look around he is gone!!!



I ask everyone, they don't know where he is. ring Dad who has just got home he said he wasn't at home... I'm totally freeking out now then mum rings 20 min later to say that Russell had picked him up and that he had been home for ages! can you imagine my relief and frustration!!! grrr...

so I am now emotionally and phsyically exhausted and ready for sleep! but had to keep the aunties happy... so here is mr finn!!







funny black patch on his backside!




underneath all that fluff it is actually quite dark!!














SNUGGLES!!!




so what do you think? they aren't good pics sorry, will try take some better ones, maybe with Jonny's help on the weekend...

he is getting less dark on his head, his black star is going, but he is so dark underneath... on that back leg is quite strange... not quite white but not quite black... hmmm

your advice please


----------



## MeganH

Im sorry to hear about your aunt and friend, Cassie!

Finn is adorable. He has such a sweet face and is obviously a very sweet boy. Love how hes almost in your lap. If we were not a billion miles apart- Ricky and Finn should have a play date.


----------



## Wings

Definetly bay!

The white fluff is typical foal shading, Derby had it and Sterling has it now but it dissapears unless there is solid white on the leg.

The darker sections or typical shading you find on a lot of foals as well.

As for the darker sectionsonce you peel back the fluff Lyric is like that as well although not as dark





I think he'll be darker then Sterling and Derby though, especially Sterling! But you'll have to wait for his first summer coat before you know exactly what shade.


----------



## AnnaC

Well I have no idea what colour he will be and I dont really care coz he is STILL JUST ADORABLE!








Love that picture of him having cuddles with you Cassie.





So sorry about your Aunt and your friend - sending good wishes to them both for a speedy recovery. xx


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm sending healing wishes for your Aunt and Friend. Finn is so adorable. I know you'll give him plenty of suggles from all us anties


----------



## cassie

well Finn's Present has arrived and he LOVES it Yippee!!

I took a video...

Finn meets his new ball!

http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/cassie_king1/Suzie%20n%20family/?action=view&current=001_x264_001.mp4

SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Wings

That is too cute!! I want one!




:OKinteresting


----------



## AnnaC

Awwwwwww that is just soooooooo cute!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Oh what fun.



:yeah



he is so cute playing with his ball. Lots of exercise of Finn


----------



## cassie

thanks guys he loves it, and gets both front legs up on it now! he is at the moment experiencing his first storm LOL its very muggy here and storms have been rolling through all day! its raining at the moment



love the rain, but it will pass and will be more muggy then before LOL

I had a light rug on Smartie... which is a mesh summer rug! he was even sweating under that!! so all of my ponies are ruggless running and rolling in the rain



oh what fun I'm going to have LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

he is such a cutie he loves his BIG ball


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooooo rain and mud = fun fun fun!!


----------



## cassie

they sure do LOL more storms today, but not much rain... and Finn had a lesson with his halter and I got it all the way on and buckled up!!!!!



yippee!! the whole time... "more scratches please more more more, oh wait is there something on my head? hmm oh well more scratches PLEASE!!"

we lost a cow today



it was our really old girl... and she really shouldn't have been in calf, but the bull got in with her...








this was her, two weeks ago... we don't know if she got stuck calving or got cast... the poor thing... we think it might have been both and that the calf was breech... she didn't even look like she was that close to calving!

I'm going to go check on my little heifer Jessie tomorrow, she is due to calve soon and she is only tiny so I want to bring her up to calve would hate for anything to happen to her my precious baby girl...

a pic of my baby girl Jessie at one week old <3




and Buddy and Kia, when they were babies <3 they loved hiding in the cubby house when it rained








its raining again



I love the smell of rain so much! actually my favourite thing is falling asleep to the sound of rain on our tin roof.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz LOL


----------



## MeganH

Awww Finn is so cute with his ball!! Love that video!

And so sorry for losing your girl



What sweet pictures!


----------



## AnnaC

So sorry you lost your elderly cow Cassie, she looks a really sweet lady.





You keep a good eye on your Jessie and dont forget the pictures once she calves! The other calves in your pics are just so cute.








I know what you mean by the sound of rain on the roof - my mobile home is just the same and it makes one feel so snug and safe when one listens to the drumming of the rain. But this winter (soon now as it is really getting cold here) I have been told that I am to move up into the house! A shame as I do so love having my 'own space', but I also admit that it is beginning to feel very cold and a bit damp recently and my old bones are already feeling bit chilled. LOL!! Plus the cost of heating this old mobile through the winter is pretty expensive, especially when the house is so warm with the old rayburn plus its two radiators plugging away, that all the upstairs windows have to be left open at nights, or everyone will fry!!





Great news about Finn and his halter - it's wonderful what scratches will accomplish isnt it!!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Anna,

will definitley put up pics when Jessie calves



she is a special little girl, as all my hand raised calves are!





well we have some good news after the sad news of the old cow... we have two more newborn calves born just last night! and they are so cute!!



total of 18 calves now so exciting!! love seeing them running around the big paddock with their tails up high in the air! bucking and playing with each other!!!





rain on a tin roof, is the best!! we all love it so much! I would never get a tiled roof, just because of that reason!!



Love it!

one of the ladies at work said I should send a video of Finn playing with his ball into funniest home videos... so I'm going to try get a good video of him playing with it





also I'm going to Equitana!!!! YAY its a 3 day event, we are going to see the dressage grand final. show horse and rider championships, the horsemanship challenge and the grand final of the show jumping!!!!!!



I'm so excited!!!!!



:yeah



:yeah

can't wait!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Your trip sounds like a lot of fun.



And a great opportunity to pick up some great ideas for your little ones.


----------



## Wings

Equitana is SO much fun!

My avatar pic is when I showed Dreamy there when it was last in Melbourne! Great showing with such a large crowd.

Although I spent almost the whole time working when I was there



totaly exhausting but was so worth it.


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Equitana is SO much fun!
> 
> My avatar pic is when I showed Dreamy there when it was last in Melbourne! Great showing with such a large crowd.
> 
> Although I spent almost the whole time working when I was there
> 
> 
> 
> totaly exhausting but was so worth it.


Thanks Bree



yeah its going to be great!! and only an hour away from where I live!



can't wait!!!





Diane~ I have a question for you! I just found out! was having a read of the christmas hint list from everyone and was most intrigued when I saw that you love reading and Steven King!!! I am also a fellow Steven King book lover! don't have many of his books but wanting to add more to my collection... so which ones do you rate the best? how many have you got? and what ones do you still have to add to your collection??

Have you ever read Dee Henderson? she is a Christian suspense author I love her work! just ordered another book of hers!!



can't wait for it to come hehe....

you should see my collection! I must admit I have more romance then suspense, but historical romance is my fave! LOL especially Christian authors... have you ever read anything by Karen Kingsbury?

hehe sorry just read your post and got very excited! fellow book lover! LOL


----------



## Eagle

Cassie Cassie Cassie, what can I say other than "you are the sweetest person I have ever met" I finally opened the letter box this morning after a few days cos we have had torrential rain since my birthday, we had the fireman outside our house all night with a boat waiting to carry us all away, we live by a river and they said it would burst, well it did but towards my fields and not the house. Thank goodness I have the horses up here or they would have been washed away





ANYWAY what did I find in the mail box????? My Birthday card from you Cassie, it made me cry



that was such a kind thought.





HUGS (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*THANK YOU CASSIE*

p.s. sorry to hear about your old cow



that is so sad.


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Renee, are you ok - so scarey when flooding is close by! I know you said that it was raining, but never realised that it was that bad! Thank goodness you had the horses close to you and that the river burst away from the house - hope your parents visit is not being upset by too much rain?

I'll second what you say about Cassie, we all know what a sweet person she is.


----------



## cassie

So glad you didn't have to get evacuated Renee!!! N that all your ponies are safe





Thanks both your both very kind n so lovely!!!

And no problem at all Renee!!! You deserved it  you have helped me sooooo much through all of this n this was just a little token of thanks



and it was a big birthday!!! Xoxo


----------



## Eagle

Hugs to you both



Yes it was very scary



The boys have turned their pen into a mud bath, you should see the state of them



It hasn't rained here properly for months so 5 days of serious rain has caused havoc. In Genova (not far from here) many people have died and it was a real disaster





The kids are happy as the schools are closed. My poor mum is known as "the rain lady" every time she goes anywhere it rains,



I should have asked her to visit in the summer


----------



## MeganH

Oh Renee I hope you stay safe!! That sounds terrible!


----------



## cassie

Bout to go pull a calf out... Will let you all know how we go... Thinking the calf is dead!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

foals, calves, kids(goats) there are lots of new babies everywhere. Hope your calving goes good Cassie. Daughter found 4 kids this anthernoon. Premature. Momma is not through so there may be two different sets of babies. Lost the first 4. Billy was not happy. wanting in with the nanny. It was not a good scene. Would have loved to have been a fly on the wall watching the billy butting Mirrie



and trying to get to the nanny



and her daddy coming to rescue her from the billy



:rofl . Ain't country life grand!



:wub

Eagle, so glad you and all the horses are safe. Wouldn't know what to do with a flood around here.


----------



## cassie

it was so sad...

calf was breach



already dead...

absoloutly HUGE!!!!! haven't seen a calf this big before... a bull calf, it took us 3 hours to pull it out... the cow was so good poor mumma girl... we aren't sure if we can save her still... the next 3 days will tell, she isn't bleeding out which is good and I gave her an antibiotic so hopefully that will stop infection... but we have to make sure there wasn't any nerve damage... the worst thing that can happen to the cow after pulling a calf...



she has had 3 calves before no problem and is in really good nick... but the calf was just so big! we don't think she was able to turn him...



poor girl...

we also think that it wasn't by our bull... the paddock she was in is a boundry paddock to our neighbours paddocks... they have a massive bull that won't stay behind the fences!! no matter how many times WE fix that fence he always gets through... but this is the last straw!!!



we are now going to have to keep a REALLY close eye on the rest of the cows from that herd, as this girl was the first to calve from that lot... time to get the neighbour to do something... I really hope we don't lose this girl as she is a pure black angus and the sweetest thing! absoloutly gorgeous temperament and produces lovely calves...

anyway thats life... just hoping we won't lose her as well...

as you can imagine Dad and I are a bit emotionally exhausted now...



but anyway back to work and will keep checking on the cow during the day and night...


----------



## Eagle

Oh Cassie, that is so sad



I will pray for her


----------



## cassie

Thanks Renee!! Your prayers have helped



she is looking much better tonight n has even been walking around a bit though still very weak she can't walk for long... In the danger period still for the next three days... Really hope she makes it as she is an absoloute picture of health!! Shiny sleek coat! healthy weight about 5 yes old!! Everything should have been fine



keep praying she recovers please


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG poor cow hope she gets better


----------



## AnnaC

Sending prayers as well Cassie - poor girl, what a traumatic experience for her and for you and your Dad. Hope she pulls through ok, please let us know.


----------



## MeganH

Sending prayers, Cassie! Really hope she pulls through (((HUGS)))


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Sending prayers for your cow. Poor girl





Marsha


----------



## Wings

Hope she gets through it alright.

Turn the neighbours bull into hamburgers if they can't control it



:GoGetUm


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Hope she gets through it alright.
> 
> Turn the neighbours bull into hamburgers if they can't control it
> 
> 
> 
> :GoGetUm


haha I wish I could!!

she is up and walking around which is good! she is still so weak which is the worrying part...



but here's hoping that she pulls through ok... thanks for the prayers! its always sad when we lose a calf... but we are hoping we can save the cow


----------



## Wings

Good to hear! I hope she keeps up that trend


----------



## cassie

thanks Bree! we do to! she is a lovely cow, and being in such great condition should help her...




fingers crossed!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie

Sending prayers to you and your cow.



Gracious. We have plenty of worries without having to worry about the neighbor's bull. I side with Wings, let's make hamburgers out of him.



:yeah let's pray her age and health are both positive things on her side.. Keep us posted


----------



## cassie

Had such a crappy day today



so I'm going to vent before falling asleep! We lost another cow n calf



so horrible... I have so much work to do at the moment... The girl that usually comes in on Fridays has food poisoning n so wnt be coming in n because of that I now can't go to equitana with my friends





We have now lost three calves and two cows this week



I am so emotionally mentally exhausted!! There is a bit of a story behind the whole cow thing but I can't be bothered to explain it right now lol sorry I also have to work all weekend grrr thanks for letting me vent.... Going to sleep now this weekend can't end fast enough for me. Nite all/ morning all! Hope you all have a better day then me!!


----------



## lucky lodge

so sorry to hear about all your cows



:No-Sad


----------



## Eagle

(((((((((((((((((((((((((( group hug Sweetheart)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## MeganH

((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lindi-loo

hope your feeling a lil better life can be so cruel at times..{{{{hugs from me too }}}}


----------



## bannerminis

OMG how cute is Finn with his little ball.

He is just so sweet and looks so strong now.


----------



## AnnaC

I'm so very sorry about your cows and calves Cassie, what a tragic and stressful time for you all. I hope and pray that things take a turn for the better from now on. How is the little Angus girl doing?

Sending you huge ((((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## cassie

Thanks Anna




our angus girl is on the mend



yay still very weak in the back legs but is moving heaps better now... She even came down with the herd when I was feeding them this morning gorgeous girl!!

We are Just a bit worried about her getting mastitis... She had an udder like an unmilked dairy cow!!!! Enough milk in those boobies to feed two calves!! She has an older calf over the road that we are thinking of putting back with her we were weaning him off but we really need to get the milk down for the poor girl, it's hard though because we want her to pick up n improve n her older calf might stress her out not sure lol so Many things to consider 

Thanks karina!! How are you?! He is such a little man lol love him so much!!!


----------



## bannerminis

Cassie so sorry to hear about the hard time you are having with your cows and calves. I hope things pick up and your cow feels better soon.

I love cattle. I had a calf when I worked up in the racing yard and we had to take him from his mother as she was wild and he was getting very poorly. We kept him in a stable and I called him Norman and every morning I would get a big greeting when he heard my voice. He had pneumonia so we had him treated but he still wasnt able to stand for very long and then couldnt stand at all even though the pneumonia was better. The vet said he had a cyst on his spine and it was causing damage and he was loosing power in his back legs so sadly we had to put him to sleep.

I still miss him as he was a sweet guy and I think of him often.

Someday when I have my own land I plan to have a few dexters so mini horses and mini cattle for me to look at lol.

Finn is just so adorable and so confident - he hasnt a care in the world by the look of him.

All well here. Kids were off on their midterm and Seamus was home so we had a lovely time.


----------



## Lindi-loo

I think its well passed recent Finn photos Cassie 



..come be a good girl and share that cutie baby with us all


----------



## MeganH

Lindi-loo said:


> I think its well passed recent Finn photos Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> ..come be a good girl and share that cutie baby with us all

















Yes, Please!!


----------



## AnnaC

With regard to the Angus' milk Cassie, you'd best ask the vet, but I think you might have to milk her out and then insert a penicillin tube up each teat, then leave her alone (we used to do this with our heavy milking cows, the dairy ones, when we wanted them to dry off due to needing 3 months dry before producing their next calves - but I never had to do this with a freshly calved cow, so I would ask your vet)

Hope she is getting stronger now, I'm not suprised she seemed so weak to begin with coz all the nerves in her back would have been 'crushed' during calving, and for a lot longer than with a normal calving, so they will need some time to heal and repair, bless her.





So where are the pics of our cute pickle The Finn???????


----------



## cassie

my dumb computer just got rid of my post





so here we go... starting again...

sorry for keeping you all waiting. we are celbrating 45 years since opening our business this saturday so getting ready for a big sale... I have a question though... Dad and our staff and customers want me to take Suzie and Finn down to work for an hour or so on saturday... they would be in a fenced in area in the shade on the grass, but I'm wondering if I should do it or if it would stress Suzie to much... Finn would be fine as he LOVES kids LOLbut I would have to get him walking on a lead by saturday... don't know if I can do it in time, or if I should... what are your thoughts? thanks

ok here are 2 videos and some more pics of Finley man taken today





he met the sprinkler for the first time in the 2nd video hehe SO FUNNY!!

http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/cassie_king1/Suzie%20n%20family/?action=view&current=001_x264_002.mp4

http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/cassie_king1/Suzie%20n%20family/?action=view&current=002_x264.mp4

Pretty Suzie mummy!











buckets are good teething play things LOL better then me that is!!!



LOL




Finn has decided that playing in the sprinkler then rolling in the dirt is THE BEST FUN EVER!!



:RollEyes



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

Just look at the size of Little Mister Chunky Chops



he sure is growing up and looking even more adorable than ever. I just love his rich colour Cassie.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

He's so cute. Love how he falls off the ball and decides to lay there and eat some grass, lol. He is a chunky boy, so handsome. Love his dark color too.

Marsha


----------



## Lindi-loo

:wub Hes just so gorgeous 



 :wub ..very dark and chunky just beautiful..really enjoyed watching the videos too..well done Cassie theyr both looking fab


----------



## Eagle

Yes, I totally agree, I am sure Suzie will be happy to munch hay and Finn will be the star of the day.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a fabulous Finn fest - he is absolutely gorgeous and such an amazing colour too.








As far as the trip at the weekend is concerned I'm all in favour of it too (congratulations by the way!!). There is nothing like new babies being able to experience the outside world given the chance and the safety. But a few questions.....

Does Suzie travel happily? Would she be happy to be put back in the trailer for a spell if things dont work out too well? Remember that she will have to travel loose as you cant chance little Finn running into her lead rope if she is tied up. Lots of bedding in the trailer as little Finn may well decide to lay down for a snooze on the way home if he's feeling tired from all the excitement!

How safe is the area from where you will park the trailer to the enclosure you will be using for them? Just asking because (and this is just my opinion) I always find that no matter how they are at home, small foals will stick very close to their Mommas when somewhere new. I also find that no matter how well a baby is leading at home after its initial training, when they get somewhere new and get anxious, they get worried and/or stressed and forget entirely all that they have learned.

What I'm trying to say is please dont worry too much if Finn does not respond too well to his learning to lead this week. He will probably scoot along very close to Suzie once somewhere new and when you want to get him back in the trailer to go home, just scoup him up while he's in their special area and pop him in. Far better to work with his natural 'fears' than to have an audience watching you struggle with a little fella on the end of a lead rope because he has forgotten all his recent lessons!!

But I bet he will love the experience and the folks and children will just love seeing him!





Go for it!!


----------



## MeganH

I just love Finn! He is such a character and loves his ball buddy!! I would love to give him a good squeeze! He seems like such a happy little (chunky) boy! You must be so in love!

Good luck with their little trip! I bet Finn will enjoy being the 'star'!

I'll head over to Penny's thread to see if the news is in yet that Finn will have a little friend


----------



## cassie

Thanks everyone



he is the love of my life hehe

thanks for all your support about saturday too





I would be walking them down to our work as I LITERALLY live right next door (our paddocks seperate us) I can trailer them but I would have to borrow a friends trailer and I don't know if they are going to a horse show yet...

I'm going to try in the next few afternoons to get him out on the lead with suzie in our back yar (we have plenty of grass for them to munch on ) n get used to being in a safe but different environment to what he is used to... then I might try walking them up and down the driveway... walking halfway down to work then back up... then back down to work when no one is there get them used to the place where they will be and then back home again





does that sound like the best idea?

he is a little chunky monkey isn't he LOL will prob take after Suz LOL

I will take a pic of Suzie later as I would like your opinion my friend came over the other day and said she was to fat and will founder unless I get her to lose some weight... and she does still have a massive tummy but do you think she is SO OBESE ( I know she isn't as big as your girls Anna hehe) that she could founder? I would hate this to happen!!

Thanks everyone for loving my little man! and Suzie of course! still hoping for a companion for the Finley in the next few months LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

why havent you got finns own thread ...come on cassie we wont a finn thread



:yeah


----------



## cassie

I thought I would update you guys on whats happening and get some advice...

I'm concerned about Suzie... I think I will ring the Vet and see what they think soon.

This morning I went out the garage door and Smartie neighed at me (this is normal ) as soon as Smartie finished Suzie did a massive neigh (she only usually does a little neigh when she sees me, she couldn't see me yet from where I was standing ) so I went straight up to let them out...

Suzie was standing there shivering and flinching as if she was getting shocked by something and she wouldn't move... everytime I put my hand on her she would flinch and was really skittish, I sat with her for a while and she eventually could move and walked out of the stables... very slowly and quite awkwardly.

I put her breakfast down but she was on the other side of the paddock so I called her she did a little neigh at me and started slowly walking toward me, she almost fell down once and started walking sideways but like she had no control over it.

TOTALLY freaked me out! (they definitley won't be going down to work tomorrow)





her temp at 10am was 36.8 degrees celcius, gum colour pale pink, no pulsing or heat in any of her legs though she would pick up her right legs (front and back) but not her left legs (front and back)

I just went to check on her she has aeten all of her breakfast and isn't flinching anymore or shaking, she is still moving very slowly though...

I'm wondering if she has been bitten by something or has a virus or something... it seemed almost neaurological BWDIK

it really scared me



what do you think it could be?


----------



## Wings

I'd be getting the vet out RIGHT AWAY


----------



## lucky lodge

:salute OMG OMG just read this is suzie ok


----------



## Eagle

I strongly advice you to call the vet Cassie, this sounds nasty


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! CALL THE VET IMMEDIATELY!! Please dont wait Cassie, it could be serious.

Saying prayers and sending you and Suzie ((((HUGS))))


----------



## lucky lodge

spoke to cassie she said that suzie is ok ....but she hasnt been able to get hold of the vet


----------



## AnnaC

Thank you for the update Jenny. I'm still worried about what could have caused it - was Suzie in her stable at the time (Cassie says something about walking to the garage and then Suzie walking out the stables??) Could she have rolled and given herself a bang on the head causing a temporary problem? Would she have got bitten by something if she was actually in her stable?

Hope we will hear from Cassie soon, but still think she should have her vet come give Suzie a check over, just in case.


----------



## Lindi-loo

I really hope Suzie is ok..Im no vet but sounds to me like low blood sugar or milk fever..did she recover very quickly when shed eaten her food??..I think its alot more more common than we realise in pregnant and lactating ponies regularly fed on processed foods..some show less obvious symtoms maybe just colic or sweating..please keep us informed and watch her like a hawk but Im sure you are already..sending {{{hugs}}}

Just read your post again and you did say she was ok after she had eaten so that deff points towards low blood sugar..not sure if you have seen the vet yet but I would split her feed into possibly 4 times a day so she doesnt go so long between feeds and maybe try add some naked oats to add more energy without the sugar


----------



## AnnaC

I was thinking about this too Lindy and trying to remember how long since Suzie had Finn, because it is something that often strikes suddenly soon after a mare foals. But I also believe that - was it Sue or Karina - who lost their mare to this problem earlier this year, and I think that was 4 weeks after they foaled.

Certainly something for Cassie's vet to check on.





Cassie the symptoms are very similar to staggers in cows/lack of magnesium/lack of calcium/milk fever/etc. etc.

Hoping to hear some news soon.


----------



## cassie

Hi guys thanks for the support! haven't been able to get hold of the vets all day! and when I finally got through they were closed





Suzie looking a lot better tonight but I am still going to ring the vets first thing in the morning!!!



it was just TOO scary!

thanks for the advice lindi, I will check that possibilty out with the vet...for the last week Suzie has been absoloulty CRAVING the food! like tipping over feed buckets to get to food pushin things over... luckily I have most things tightly closed!

Anna she was in her stable last night, I have put them back in again tonight (they still go in each night) I put some nice fresh shavings down lots of it, so she can lie down if she wants to... was going to put the camera on them tonight but the power isn't working to my stables for some reason grrr!!

when I got home I checked on her, her gums are a little more pink again and she will lift up all four legs for me which she wasn't this morning phew! Anna thats very intersting bout her hitting her head... there is nothing in the stable unless she hit it against the wall... there is always the chance a spider or something could have gotten in... but I think if she was bitten by a spider or snake she would be getting worse not better... (WDIK)

I'm not sure but I'm not going to let it go!!



Suzie is worth to much to me to let anything happen to her! will let you know how I go with the vet, and how she is looking in the morning





Thankyou all for being here for me! your all the best!


----------



## cassie

could milk fever happen though 6 weeks after the foal is born? Finn will be 6 weeks on Sunday! normally when our cows get milk fever they get it a few days up to a week after calving... will definitley check all possibilites with the vet in the morning any questions for the vet?


----------



## Lindi-loo

I had it with my mare and her last foal when he was around 4 months old..she had the classic symtoms looking tired.. no energy.. sweating.. twitching ..staggering.. uncooridinated became very thin very quickly too over a period of 3 weeks..I believe its due to the lack of muscle mass so theyr less able to hold glucose in their system as easily and of course the obvious calorie intake!!..fortunately I was able to control it with diet on my vets advice..Iv had 2 episodes with her recently now Dinky is 4 months and the grass isnt quite so feely available so have upped her food and shes now on a working mix with naked oaks..4 times daily.. same amount just spread out so her blood sugar doesnt drop as easily..obviously any food changes should be made slowly but the oats really do make a diff to her..I also try to give her an apple or a few carrots throughout the day just as a top up..Its very worrying when you see them close to collapsing and important to not let it get to that stage..but it can be controlled with diet..my mare isnt on any medicine but knowing now its "normal" for her when she has a nursing foal this will be her last..she did have an episode in early pregnancty too which again I was able to catch quickly and fortunately didnt cause her too much stress..but caused me loads 



 ..theyr such a worry


----------



## Lindi-loo

cassie said:


> could milk fever happen though 6 weeks after the foal is born? Finn will be 6 weeks on Sunday! normally when our cows get milk fever they get it a few days up to a week after calving... will definitley check all possibilites with the vet in the morning any questions for the vet?




Id be thinking its more Hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) than milk 

fever but thats only my oppinion best seek your vets diagnosis..good luck 

xxx

 

iv added the symtoms for you too take a look

*Early signs *

The early warning signs of mild hypoglycaemia may include:


feeling hungry 
trembling or shakiness
sweating
anxiety or irritability
going pale
fast pulse or palpitations
tingling of the lips

*More severe *

Signs of a more severe hypo include: 


difficulty concentrating
confusion
disorderly or irrational behaviour, which may be mistaken for drunkenness


----------



## Eagle

Lindi thanks for posting the symptoms, Cassie please call thd vet first thing tomorrow. From what you mentioned about how Suzie kept calling for you it sounds like she was confussed which is not a good sign.

I would suggest that you check her around 1.00am and perhaps give her some carrots


----------



## Riverrose28

Mares milk production peaks at 6 to 8 weeks and it can drain the mare of minerals, most of the time calcuim. Cassy, do you have any electrolites that contain calcium, if you do give her a scoop full in a small bucket of water, if she needs the added minerals she will drink it, otherwise she won't. Mini mares are prone to hypocalcemia more then the larger mares and that sounds like the symptoms you are describing. If she developes thumps, like hiccups, you will need the vet to examine as sometimes treatment is needed, once it progresses to that stage.


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Lindy - that was the word I was looking for - hypo watsit! I was just suggesting milk fever etc with the cows to give Cassie some idea of the similar symptoms and how one needed to act fast!

That is very interesting about your mare, I didn't realise that they could get this so long after foaling! Why do you think that my mares have never suffered from it when they are normally just back out at grass once the foals are a month or so old? Could it be that our grass is full of all the natural whatnots and that has helped? But I am now worried about the two mares who foaled late this year (July). They are now out with the main herd grazing the 25 acres that are well grazed down, almost to my 'starvation' level as everyone is so fat! Think I had better get those two and their foals moved to better ground as I wouldn't want any problems to arise from them feeding foals and lacking food themselves. About 10 days ago I moved the two old girls and a yearling over to one of my 'good' fields to keep them well 'boosted' as winter approaches, and am intending to add more over the next few weeks, so maybe I will shift those two mares as well in a day or two?

If you can understand this ramble, I would be grateful for your opinion. Never tried having foals born late Summer (July) before as it is a new experiment to try to work foalings between the early and late shows, instead of foaling April and May, which means Cathy is too tired to do all the conditioning work and the shows until foaling is over.


----------



## Eagle

I personally think that your girls are total spoilt brats Anna,



They have what is as close to the best a horse can get





Most problems come to us "messing" with their environment and changing what is their natural diet. Yours girls live almost always outside and on grass. (I mean serious grass like has anyone seen any horses around here)



My girls have a nice big field but nothing like the size of yours. I think your girls will be just fine but I guess it wouldn't hurt to keep an eye on them.

Hugs


----------



## Riverrose28

Hypocalcemia, (eclampsia)

Calcuim plays a vital role in muscle funtion, including cardiac muscle. When blood levels are low, the horse will demonstrate muscle stiffness, stilted gait, muscle twitches, weakness, anxiety, sweating, increased heart rate, and irregualr heart rhythms. If not treated horse developes the classic sign of calcuim defiency diaphragmatic flutter, also called thumps, it resembles hiccups. I would give her some electrolites and call out the vet to examine.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Im sure your mares will be just fine Anna 



 no need for anyone to have special treatment or anything you dont usually do..Im sure the reason you dont have this problem is because you do have plenty of that lush welsh grass 



 and dont use a great deal of processed foods.. its possible my mare came to me with problems she had developed previously or maybe its just a pregnant lactating thing with her?? I dont know and my vet didnt have the answers.. as I say she occasionally shows early signs of "hypo" Iv also noticed it tends to be as we are switching seasons (early winter) no idea why but at a guess id say its as the grass production drops and with her producing milk she still needs extra calories to keep her and her baby going strong..shes never shown signs when not in foal or feeding though so Im guessing its related to the extra energy needed..but again im not claiming to be an expert and every pony is different..Iv learned to watch for early sypmtoms so I can boost her energy quickly(with food) and shes usually fine within 15 mins..I also spread her food as evenly as i can throught the day so she doesnt drop..I hope its been of some help to someone else that might read this thread and maybe find theyr pony in fact any animal or human acting unusually or showing symptoms of "hypo"..food at this point is very important to raise glucose levels in the body before its too late


----------



## Eagle

Thanks lindi, you explained it wonderfully.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yay glad you knew what I was on about..lets hope its just a simple low blood sugar episode with Suzie as shes using all her energy supplies keep lil Finn looking as fit n healthy as he does 



 oh and her lovely self i might add as she is looking very good


----------



## Riverrose28

Cassie, Just a suggestion, maybe you could post Susies symptoms on the mini forum and Dr. Taylor can offer some treatment if you can't get the vet out soon. It's worth a try.


----------



## AnnaC

Actually this whole thing is so very interesting anyway so maybe it would be a good idea for it to get posted/asked on the main forum, just to give everyone a reminder of the dangers, plus a few tips on treatments/prevention???

I do thank you for your kind views on the way my girls live their lives, and I'm sure it is the good natural Welsh grass that keeps them all so fit and well - maybe I should say fat and well LOL!! (to be honest, even the fattest of them still join in with the mad looney sessions they have most days, although I know most mini folk would cringe at the weight they are carrying around!) But in spite of all their freedom and their grass, they do miss out on all the personal daily grooming/fuss/attention etc etc that other minis receive from their owners. I know for a fact that if I had a huge barn with enough nice big stables for each of them, then they would be clammering at the gate every day to be let in - just for a bowl of food mind you, plus a chance to have a nice comfy snooze in a big straw bed before being let back out again. LOL!! They wouldn't be too interested in the grooming aspect, not very keen on having their snooze time interferred with, but they would love the cuddles/scratches/fuss and human company, and having it individually instead of having to have it shared out when I visit them in the field. Still I think they are pretty happy with life as it is for now - the big barn can be a dream for the future!


----------



## Eagle

Your set up is what every horse dreams about Anna. Non of mine choose to come in unless there is food and they will stand patiently whilst I groom them but they make it quite clear that it must be quick. Odette even starts sighing when she has had enough



. I ran my hands over them tonight whilst they were out in the field just to check they were o.k and Britt fidgeted and swished her tail, if she could talk I swear she would have said " for god sake woman get off and leave me to eat my hay in peace"



Odette had her head in my coat pocket as usual and was saying " only 2 biscuits tonight, hmmm maybe there are more in her hands"

Boys are different and love going to bed, the only peace Eagle gets from Dipinto is in the stable at night and he starts charging around the field as soon as he hears my car pull up.


----------



## Eagle

Wake up Cassie! How is Suzie this morning?


----------



## AnnaC

Any news yet??

Sorry but it's 11pm here and I'm off to my bed.

Please call the vet Cassie.


----------



## lucky lodge

hopeing little suzie is ok its 7.am here in the morning so it should be 9.00am were cassie is

she should be up..maybe she with the vet... oh cassie do you feed dolomite its calcuim cost about $5.00

for a kg great stuff... just i thought.


----------



## Wings

lucky lodge said:


> hopeing little suzie is ok its 7.am here in the morning so it should be 9.00am were cassie is
> 
> *she should be up..maybe she with the vet... oh cassie do you feed dolomite its calcuim cost about $5.00*
> 
> *for a kg great stuff... just i thought.*


I don't bother with dolomite, there's no decent science supporting that the horse can absorb it efficiently or correctly to gain the calcium. I prefer boosting calcium levels with lucerne hay


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes come on Cassie we need an update..although im sure its nothing to serious..we all know your the best mum and nothing is going to go un noticed with you around 





 

Anna how can you possibly dream of anything more than what you have already..watching all those darling lil ponies enjoying what you provide them with..Im sure mine would have thought theyd died and gone to heaven if they lived there 



 if id have turned my mare out onto the rolling hills when i first had her I wouldnt have seen her again lol..I think shes just got used to coming in now and feels safe in her daily routine..they are all so funny with there little ways though and i do have a good old chuckle to myself reading your story's about them all


----------



## cassie

Hi all



thankyou for the advice





today was an absoloutly hectic day, Suzie is doing really well!



vet wasn't even working today!



even though the message bank said they should be! grrr I gave her extra hay last night and this morning, she was normal as!!



was so excited!

usually what I do (If I get time) is let them out in the morning, with their breakfast, then lucerne hay when I come home for lunch, with snacks of carrot or apple in between if I get a chance



LOL then dinner and bed... with more lucerne and oaten hay for her to nibble during the night.

Tonight I have also put a mineral block in with them, so she can lick it if she needs it overnight.

I am still going to keep trying to get hold of my vet, but I might send an email to my friend in England who is an equine vet! she might have some advice for me until I can get hold of the stupid vet clinic! grr

we had the sale on today! it was 37 degrees celcius and so hot!! went really well though still! even though its dark here now, its still like 30 degrees! yuck LOL meant to get a storm later I think....

I haven't tried dolomite, and I have heard things that make me not want to use it... (just going by friends experiences LOL) I'm sure it works great for you Jenny...

I need to go to the feed store tomorrow so I might ask what they think I should give her to boost her blood sugar levels/ calcium.


----------



## Wings

Maybe try throwing a broodmare supplement into her regular meals? Maybe balance things out a bit?

I keep one on hand that I trust so I can add it into the mix if I think anyone needs a boost.

Has she got permanent hay available? My girls have two bales constantly in the paddock on top of their morning and evening feeds. It's nice quality, last years cut grass hay and they can eat as much as they want to. Fantasy pulls it apart and uses it as a bed so she can have breakfast in bed


----------



## lucky lodge

iam so glad to hear suzie is ok


----------



## AnnaC

So glad all seems well with Suzie for now - would still try to speak to a vet asap Cassie - maybe your friend over here?

I was going frantic here this morning as I couldn't get on LB!! Needed to do early morning check on Suzie and Saffire, but the internet just wouldn't let LB come up - all other websites were working ok?? Yesterday I clicked on a suggested reference site here on someone's post and from then on I had real trouble all evening - freezing screen etc etc, then this morning no LB!

I even e-mailed Renee to check if she could access here. So after doing a full scan and then finding no reports of virus' I have spent the whole morning delving and delving into more complicated scans etc (with no idea what I'm doing LOL!!)

But SUDDENLY after yet another final scan and yet another re-boot --- HERE I AM!








Goodness knows what caused all the trouble, but hopefully it's gone now.





Funny thing is, Cathy's computer wouldn't throw up LB either.



But once mine started working, so did hers and she had not spent the whole morning fiddling with scans and an unco-operating computer!!?? Perhaps it was a local glitch that would have sorted itself given time, and I could have spent the morning outside with the kids instead! Grrrrrrrrr!!

Time now to lunch the boys then Cathy and I are off to the dell fields to find the girls for their daily check and scratches (and to check those two mares and foals) and our daily time to get trampled under foot LOL!! Also must do yet another check of our shabby fencing as yesterday evening we had a naughty girl do an escapee act and cross the next field to reach Dragon's field fence - we heard the squeaks!! It was pitch black and of course my torch didn't work (!) but luckily as I walked across the 'spare' field I heard her leave Dragon and walk towards me - couldn't see her until I bumped into her though LOL!! Bit of baler twine round her neck until Cathy found us with a halter. Cathy then dragged the reluctant Buttons and Bows (I thought it was Baby until Hamish arrived with the quad and the lights showed her true identity!) back to where she came from, while Hamish and I went on the quad to check the fencing in the quad lights - ducking under all the overhead trees, I collected quite a few twigs and small branches down my neck! NO GAPS OR BROKEN FENCING???? Daylight inspection is now a must.





Of course all this happened just as we were dishing up a large roast dinner having invited Euros over to share it - left him in the kitchen trying to stop everything burning!





Such is life on a peaceful Welsh mountain!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Oh all sounds like good fun Anna...Iv had quite a week myself with fences but its those darn pigs 



 if they want out not much will stop them..its ok so long as the wind isnt blowing but if the wind is in the trees and the pigs are missing its a hunt in 100 of acres of woodland with me hot their heels shouting PIG PIG PIIIIGGGGIESSS..they usually coming running when they know the food call is out 



..i was busy having a porch clearing day rugby boots wellies n garden shes shorted..I went off to get the mop n bucket and on my return whos in my porch the with muddy pig noses in every nock n cranny and half the welsh hills on theyr trotters?? yes you guessed it 2 very naughty muddy hogs 



 ...I do have to ask myself why sometimes 



...hope you enjoyed your roast after your adventure most deff well earned 





 

 Glad Suzie is ok but I really think you need to keep a close eye on her they can go into "hypo" very quickly and totally randomly at any time..assuming thats what it was..I have mineral licks and all the ponies have free fed hay at all times..yet she still needs that extra high energy feed immeadiately if shes shows any early signs..


----------



## Lindi-loo

Well thats it now a mention of maple syrup and im off to make pancakes 



 yummy yummy


----------



## Eagle

Can i come pleassseeeee


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah oh yes please do.. a great party ..maple syrup pancakes JD'S n coke..fab company with plenty of pony chat wow what more could we ask for



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC

Indeed, what more could anyone ask for!! Sounds like heaven to me.





Lindy I can just imagine your face when you found those naughty piggies in your porch - plus I can pictures their grinning little proky chops when they were discovered. LOL!!

Well I trudged my way several times back and forth along the dell fence at lunchtime today - no holes or gaps to be seen!!?? Now the fence is not that high - top strand level with my larger minis' throats if they put their heads over, and below that is sheep wire, so I would say that my little escapee must have jumped over? No, impossible, being that she is only around 29/30" and as wide (fat) as she is long!! If she had tried jumping then I'm sure I would have found a 'flattened' fence somewhere. So the mystery deepens - until the next time. LOL!!

As it is evening here I presume it wont be too long before you are awake and up and about Cassie......so how was Suzie through the night and how does she seem this morning? Am now off to check on Penny's thread to see if you have that precious pee sample yet and to check on saffire's progress plus do cath up on everyone else (not had time to get here after this mornings fiasco until now)


----------



## cassie

Suzie doing really good again this morning... I will be ringing the vet first thing monday morning still as I want to make sure I haven't missed anything... its REALLY hot here today so I am keeping a good eye on her, bout to go out n give them all some carrots and apples yum yum LOL

with the maple syrup... because it is so sticky should I dilute it or anything? or just pour it over her feed?

thanks everyone





Anna my little brat Penny has evaded the pee pee test AGAIN! LOL tried the pad thing n she got it off! grrr


----------



## cassie

ok, we just had our neighbour come over to discuss the whole fence issue went really well, and they are going to fix it!!





they came to see Finn and Suzie cos they hadn't seen him since he was born...

Jason (the dad) said Suzie was WAY to fat! and I shouldn't be feeding her ANYTHING!!!



I told him I had been dropping back her feed and he interrupted me and said feed her NOTHING!

I couldn't get through to him, so... what do I do? I know she is to fat and I need her to lose weight... but then I have the problem I don't want her to have the blood sugar issue again!

oh Bree to answer your earlier question, she is on mitavite Breeda which is a mare and foal pellet feed...

Anna you will be happy to hear me say this I think LOL should I not feed her chaff n just a half a scoop or scoop of pellets?

this is her from 5 days ago...




so at the moment she is on half a scoop each of lucerne and oaten chaff and 3/4 scoop of breeda... with about a biscuit of hay throughout the day...

help on a diet for Suzie needed PLEASE!! would HATE for her to founder! can I maybe start giving her some founder guard?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Shes a big girl but not huge shes looking very well and personally I think if you make any adjustments to her food and her weight while shes also feeding Finn your asking for trouble..as Finn gets bigger so does the demand on Suzie and shes a long way to go before hes weaned..just my oppinion but be careful..you can think about weight loss if you think she still needs it when shes weaned Finn..I think shes gorgeous and looks fabulous


----------



## Wings

Kick your neighbour up the arse and DON'T LISTEN TO HIM!!!!

Dropping food right now would be the WORST thing you could do, why do idiots always have to open their mouths when they aren't right? That kind of advice can kill!

Breeda is a good feed, that's what my girls are on and it's also great for weanlings and growing bubs as well. I feed it straight, no chaff, in addition to my hay for the girls as they are up in the paddock with very little grass.

You could drop the chaff without a problem, in fact I never feed the stuff!


----------



## Riverrose28

OMG! I'm so happy to hear that Susie is better, and I agree with all the others, don't limit her food while she is nursing.

Cassie, I really appreciate the way you watch and care for your little horses, keep up the good work girl, you rock!


----------



## Eagle

I am in Anna's gang



for some reason my girls are all "slightly large"



ok they are huge



All they get is hay and grass but I guess it must be good.

Cassie Suzie looks great and don't worry about what your neighbour thinks, as Finn grows she will loose weight cos he will suck it all out of her





When she has finished milking you can worry about her figure, she looks lovely and shiny.

This porker isn't due til June


----------



## AnnaC

OK here comes my two penny worth! (will probably get myself in a real muddle, so pick out the bits you can understand.



)

I agree with the others with regard to not doing anything much to alter Suzie's food at this stage. I can also understand Diane's preference for keeping her girl's diets under control, which I dont disagree with and what works for her and her minis is obviously good for them.

I wish my girls were not so fat, but with my set up it is not as easy to control them as I would like - they may be running 25 acres at the moment, but if you could see the nearly bald grass they are nibbling at, you would not believe how they could keep the weight on. LOL!!

BUT there is weight and there is weight! Out of all my 40 odd in that herd, I will say that there are just two or three that I would say are HEAVY with extra weight. The rest are fat, yes, but it seems to be what I would call a 'fit' type of fat - no loose or saggy bits, no cresty necks, no saggy bellies, just 'firm' flesh. Even the older empty mares and those I'm hoping are in foal dont have 'saggy' bellies, and no-one has loose flesh that you can poke with your finger and they are all capable of running flat out for 20 minutes or so of mad play time without much distressed breathing. Can you understand what I mean by weight or WEIGHT?

Went visiting today to collect the two mares and foals and two others that I though would be ready to move to the 'good' field. Moved the mares and foals (although didn't really feel they needed it, but felt that the two tubby little tykes might benefit from a little good grass of their own just in case their Mommas started to go down a bit on the 'starvation' acres. Went back with Cathy to inspect all the others plus the other two I had singled out and found that those two had actually put on weight again!!!!??? Where are they getting it from????

Cassie, I think Suzie looks great, but she has put on weight and it does look as though it is 'loose' weight. I would be very careful how you change things, but perhaps drop the chaff side of her food and if necessary up the breeda. You need to read the fat and starch levels on the breeda - neither are very good for minis unless they need to gain weight. How much Breeda do they suggest for a mini of her size and reasonable weight? If she is getting more or less the recommended amount then this should be enough for her together with her apples, carrots and sweet additives, plus her hay and the grass (dont forget that for the last month or so your grass will have gained in quality even if you dont have a lot of it, and this could have caused Suzie to pile on those few extra pounds). If you are bothered about her getting all her necessary minerals and vitamins then perhaps an additive or even one of those blocks/in a tub licks that are suitable for a mare and foal to have free access to.

Do give your vet a call to tell her of Suzie's 'episode' and find out what she thinks might have caused it, and what she suggests you do to avoid any future problems. But ignore her if she says to cut out Suzie's food coz she's getting too fat (just like you should ignore those neighbours and so called friends who are happy to spout their orders at you!!)

Like all the others here, this is all just my opinion. Also you are with Suzie, whereas we are only looking at pictures and the camera is very good at giving a false impression, so is not the best thing to use to judge what is actually happening 'in the flesh' so to speak.


----------



## Eagle

Anna, do you think my girl has a saggy tummy?


----------



## Wings

I actual prefer the girls to be a bit leaner as well, but whatever weight they are at when they hit the final month they tend to stay there as at that point I don't want to risk cutting out anything vital. I really don't like messing about with feed with lactating mares!

Cassie if you are worried about fat content have you considered Hygain Studtorque? It has half the fat content of the Breeda. But like any grain or hard feed best to swap it over gradually.


----------



## AnnaC

Renee, I think she is just PERFECT!!


----------



## cassie

Thanks for the advice everyone



Suzie doing really well again this morning... I rang the vets this morning, the receptionist said she would get the vet to ring me back... haven't heard anything yet... but will keep on waiting.

going to the feed store later today going to get another mineral block n see what the girls think I should use... they are excellent down there.

I don't plan to cut out her food at all! I wanted to slap him when he said that hehe.... but you know I never would LOL

as you all know I love my ponies VERY VERY much and when someone comes up to me and says that I'm doing the wrong thing lol well I'm sure you would all feel the same way.

But I don't care... I'm going to do what is best for Suzie and Finn and anyone who doesn't think I'm doing right can just stick it!! hehe

I decided that I can't just all the sudden take the chaff off her all together, but I'm going to change her to a wheaten chaff rather then oaten as its not as hot... (for laminitis) and is also drier and doesn't have as high fat content. I will be making subtle changes and see how she goes. but there is no way that I would stop feeding her!





I'm also going to see what they think about using founder guard... which if its ok to use I will use until I get her weight down just to make sure... apparantley it is VERY uncommon for a lactating or pregnant mare to get laminitis/founder which is good but I don't want to risk it!

Renee your girl is Simply GORGEOUS!! love her fat tummy!



and so wooly already! is that Brit? who is she in foal to?





Thanks again everyone! you have helped me so much through this and I can't express my thanks enough! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

iam so glad to hear suzie is ok


----------



## cassie

Thanks Diane,

I'm sure it would be easy lol I prefer the lush green grass look (as I'm sure you do too )





vet still hasn't rang me back and neither has the farrier grrr.

I have got an ivermectin wormer to give to Finn, it has ivermectin and praziquantal... should that be ok to use??



will wait for your advice but I'm going to be worming the little man soon LOL see how he likes that!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Youe doing a great job Cassie and yes its nice to have lots of advice from everyone but as you said shes your pony you know her best and your the best person to decide whats best for her..



 lotsa bests in that sentence but then its the best way to put it lol 



..i will leave the best wormers for Finn to the experts as its always leaves big question marks in my head what to use next 



 Best of luck


----------



## Lindi-loo

Eagle said:


>



I love this mare shes gorgeous..just my type



chunky and of course in the best colour wollies


----------



## AnnaC

With your worming of Finn Cassie, you should really aim for just Ivermectin. The Praziquantel is for tapeworm and it is very unlikely that Finn has tapeworms (actually very few horses have tapeworms, but we do worm adult horses for them as a precaution). Also the advice given re Praz is that it should not be given to foals under 3 months of age to be safe. So stick to the ivermectin or another mild wormer - as you wormed Suzie as soon as she foaled, it is unlikely that Finn has any worms other than the normal round worms that babies can get.

Hope you hear from your vet soon - it is a bit naughty of them not to return your calls!


----------



## Eagle

The vet told me to worm for Tape Worm in the Autumn when there is frost as this will kill anything that comes out alive





I always do it once a year in fact I will be worming with Strongid-P this week.

Cassie I do exactly as Diane has said: Panacur followed by Ivermectin the second time.


----------



## AnnaC

If I remember correctly Cassie did worm Finn at a month old, so this would be his second wormer. Like you I also worm my lot for tapes around October time each year, and then for bots at end Dec/beg Jan.


----------



## Eagle

Bots, aggghhhhhhh I remember them nasty little eggs,



luckily that is one of the few good things about this country,

NO BOTS


----------



## AnnaC

Lucky you Renee, or rather lucky horses!!

As I understand it, if ALL the horses in the UK and Ireland were wormed for bots for a couple of years or so, then we could be free too!

On second thoughts, what actually kills the bots in Italy - what about bot eggs that are imported by horses coming in, do they just die, if so what causes them to expire???


----------



## cassie

ok I will try and find a safe one for Finn, going to the other feed store on Thursday... they might have something suitable...





oh I haven't wormed Finn yet at all... was I meant to? I thought it was best to leave it till they were 6 weeks...



I did worm Penny and Smartie about 2 weeks ago... maybe thats what has gotten you confused Anna?





Andrew my middle brother is graduating from year 10 and they are having a lunch at our house on Friday, so we have been tidying up, getting the pool ready and such, the only problem is, is that we are going to have about 30 kids at our house... while I'm at work... and they will see Suzie and Finn!!



but I lay down the law and told Andrew that under NO CIRCUMSTANCES are they allowed to go into the paddock with Suzie and Finn!!! lets hope they don't disobey! I'm going to be telling his teacher too! I won't let anything happen to any of my ponies, from the bratty kids! will let you know how we go with that...

oh I heard back from the vets... she thought it was VERY strange and didn't have any real ideas on what it could be,

I mentioned about the hypoglycemia and she said if it was that, she wouldn't have been better the next day...

so I will keep a close eye on her and if she does it again I will ring the vet straight away...

its been raining here so ground is too wet to catch any urine samples but I'm going to try duct taping the pad to her tonight... any ideas of what sort of tape to use? I suppose cos she is quite dirty its going to be hard to stick anything on... but I will try... LOL


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> Lucky you Renee, or rather lucky horses!!
> 
> As I understand it, if ALL the horses in the UK and Ireland were wormed for bots for a couple of years or so, then we could be free too!
> 
> On second thoughts, what actually kills the bots in Italy - what about bot eggs that are imported by horses coming in, do they just die, if so what causes them to expire???


I am not sure what it is Anna, maybe it is the heat? I have seen them on horses that we have bought from the north of France but I just scraped the eggs off and then burnt them, problem solved! Maybe they don't like pizza





Morning Cassie


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Cassie.





Glad the vet finally got back to you. I do agree with her in part, as I also understood that if it was hypo then Suzie would have got worse. But remember Lindy's mare, who has had several 'attacks' that have been controlled by Lindy spotting it early and giving her the appropriate 'food'. It is possible that as you got some sweet feed into Suzie so fast you might have put off a full blown 'attack'?? I dont know enough about the problem to say for sure, so I would just keep a good eye on our special Suzie - and get others in your family to have a quick check in the day when you are working.





Sorry, I didn't realise that Finn hadn't been wormed already, not that it matters too mch as you had wormed Suzie, but yes, you need to use a gentle wormer for the first time.

Good luck with the party - hope they all behave themselves!


----------



## lucky lodge

have we got any pee pee yet LOL


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Morning Cassie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the vet finally got back to you. I do agree with her in part, as I also understood that if it was hypo then Suzie would have got worse. But remember Lindy's mare, who has had several 'attacks' that have been controlled by Lindy spotting it early and giving her the appropriate 'food'. It is possible that as you got some sweet feed into Suzie so fast you might have put off a full blown 'attack'?? I dont know enough about the problem to say for sure, so I would just keep a good eye on our special Suzie - and get others in your family to have a quick check in the day when you are working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realise that Finn hadn't been wormed already, not that it matters too mch as you had wormed Suzie, but yes, you need to use a gentle wormer for the first time.
> 
> Good luck with the party - hope they all behave themselves!


Thanks Anna



yeah I am keeping a really good eye on her, I'm trying to balance her diet so I can cut down her weight and yet not cause another attack...



how long until I should start seeing a weight difference in Suzie? should I still keep up the amount of hay I'm giving her? obviously she is getting more while she is in the stable all day with the rain...

but I just want to make sure I'm going right by her...

Suzie is very smart, she hasn't even been trying to get out of the stable



clever girl, she realises she will get wet and cold if she goes out into the paddock and that her baby will get wet n cold too... brrr Finn's coat is starting to get a really healthy shine to it!



oh n he is a little porka fatty too! what a tummy he has! hoping its not worms, but I don't think so as he is otherwise healthy and I haven't noticed any in his poops.

he is eating alot of hay now, n liking the breeda, should I let him just eat as much as he wants of Suzie's food or should I put Suzie's hay up higher so he just gets the bits that fall down? I don't want him to get fat LOL

Thanks everyone, sorry for not being around much atm...


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I would let him munch whatever he wants as he is probably only playing.

Good luck with the party today


----------



## AnnaC

I agree Cassie. As long as Suzie's food is safe for him to eat, then let him help himself to what he wants. When she eventually gets fed up with 'sharing' or sooner if you think he is eating too much, then give him his own little bowl.

As for hay, well once again just let him eat what he wants - remember the hay needs to be soft/leafy and not stalky/hard in any way (hard/semi hard hay will be difficult for him to digest and can cause a 'hay belly' on some youngsters.)

How did the party go??


----------



## Eagle

*Please pray for Finn,* I have spoken to Cassie and he is not well



Vet is on his way


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG what is wrong



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## cassie

Finn is really sick! please pray for him...

so upset...

have been out with him all day, and he was fine... came back in for maybe an hour, went out to feed and saw him rolling a little thought that was ok... brought them both inside and he just rolled constantly! would not stop!!! of course I got very scared rang my good friend Karen and Renee (Anyssa Park) and got the vet straight out!

HR was 180!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we got him on glucose fluids, gave him a shot of finnadine/ Bannamine vet has given me more just in case (thank goodness!!)

gums were very tacky! and NO sound from gut at all!!

he got the catheder out after 150mm



would have liked him to have more... but every little bit helps... after an hour we checked his HR again had gone down to 98 Thank Goodness!!!!

gums had pinkened a little bit but still a little pale

sorry will continue later just rang vet back with a report she wants us to take him into the vets...



going to call my friend and get her to bring her float... and take a trip...





please everyone please PRAY!!!!!!! I don't want to do surgery!!!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG ...oh no,,poor little man i hope he gets well iam praying for him,

and sending you a big huge hug

please keep us up dated


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update Cassie, I am


----------



## Wings

He is in my thoughts Cassie.

I wish I could do more


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! Cassie, I'm so sorry to hear this.

Please know that sincere prayers are being said here for little Finn.











My thoughts are with you, Finn and Suzie. I hope the vets will find out what is wrong and will help him back to his normal good health very quickly.





((((HUGS))))


----------



## cassie

Not good news



xrays n ultrasound confirmed he has a large intestine full of gas!! Praying that he passes it with a big fart n poop over night... If not I have to make the decision!! Surgery will cost 3-5000!! N it's not guaranteed n things can go wrong during n after surgery please pray for a miracle but if it comes to it that I male the right decision for Finn n suzie!!! Thankyou for all your love n support!! Worst day ever!! Can I restart please!????? Night all will let you know if I hear any news... If I do though I doubt it will be good as the vet said no news is good news... Xxx


----------



## Eagle

He is strong and healthy so i am sure he will pull through but I have been in your position so I know just how you feel Cassie.

Hugs Renee


----------



## MeganH

Seriously praying for Finn, Cassie



Thank you for the updates and I am thinking about you (((HUGS)))


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Prayers for little Finn. Hope he gets the gas out himself. Poor little baby.

Marsha


----------



## a mini dream come true

ray Praying for Finn and you and Suzie for full recovery all around. So sorry you are having such a awful time lately.


----------



## AnnaC

Poor little Finn, his tummy must be soooooo painful, bless him. At lest the vets can help him with that. He is a very strong little fella Cassie - all due to your care and attention - so remember that as you send him your love in your prayers.

Come on little Finn, listen to all the prayers coming to you from accross the World. We need you and your Momma safely back home with your loving family.


----------



## Lindi-loo

So sorry to have read all that bad news about little Finn bless him..really hope he shows some improvement very soon..you must be so worried..sending {{{HUGS}}} and best wishes for lil Finn x


----------



## Eagle

No news is good news so I am praying that Finn is doing o.k this morning Cassie.


----------



## cassie

That's right Renee!! Didn't hear anything from the vets over night... Will ring them at 8 n hopefully go in n visit take suzie her brekky n some yummy healthy treats! if I do go I will give suzie n finn all your hugs!! Thankyou! Xx


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, what time is it now? I am waiting for good news before I go to bed


----------



## cassie

Thanks Renee



really good news!!! Spoke to Kylie my vet n she said he got quite colicy again after I left but she stayed with him all night and he had a really big roll then got up n was much happier she went out to check n he was up n walking around... She listened to his tummy n could hear gut movements! She kept checking him every hour n even saw him eating a bit!! From then on she said he hasn't looked back!!! She is going back in to check his vitals now



I have to ring her at lunch to see how he is! N if he is heaps better they can maybe come home!!!! YAY!! Praise God! I'll have to see if another friend can bring her float over as my best friend n her mum are on their way down to werribee but so excited thankyou for all the support n prayers! Love you all!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

HOORAY!!!!! That is just the BEST NEWS!!!!

Please let us know if he and Suzie can come home later Cassie.





Do the vets know what might have caused it?


----------



## cassie

Thanks Anna



it's very exciting! He really does fit the name fair warrior lol he was so good last night while she clipped his tummy he was loving the feeling lol was nibbling us all... He isn't out of the woods yet but I will know more at lunch... She was thinking a twist. Foreign body. Or impaction but since he has been getting better shes not really sure... Will let you know when I hear more



so hopeful he will be coming back home tonight it didn't feel right feeding penny n smartie this morning n seeing the stable empty



smartie carried on last night when we drove out lol the big sook!! Oh n underneath all of Finns fluff is a really dark dark brown almost black lol


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

cassie said:


> Thanks Renee
> 
> 
> 
> really good news!!! Spoke to Kylie my vet n she said he got quite colicy again after I left but she stayed with him all night and he had a really big roll then got up n was much happier she went out to check n he was up n walking around... She listened to his tummy n could hear gut movements! She kept checking him every hour n even saw him eating a bit!! From then on she said he hasn't looked back!!! She is going back in to check his vitals now
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ring her at lunch to see how he is! N if he is heaps better they can maybe come home!!!! YAY!! Praise God! I'll have to see if another friend can bring her float over as my best friend n her mum are on their way down to werribee but so excited thankyou for all the support n prayers! Love you all!!!!


Great news. Hope he continues to improve. So glad, prayers still for this tiny cutie.





Marsha


----------



## Equuisize

Hope Finn gets to come home tonight.

Never feels right to feed and not have all the soft

noses, in the right spot.

How's Suz doing?


----------



## lucky lodge

oh that is the best news cassie



:yeah:HappyBounce



thats why iam worried wilh de-ago hes allways got his

nose on the ground and eating leave ect....iam so glad to hear finn is better..i was so worried about him

and you


----------



## cassie

Kylie just rang me back... Finn has taken a small step backward, he has done a poop which is good but now has diarrhea, he isn't drinking from Suzie and is depressed... she is going to connect him back onto the fluids to make sure he doesn't get dehydrated... he won't be coming home tonight



its good that he has bowel movements but we don't want him to loose to much fluids and electrolights.

going to visit him this afternoon... might take some carrots and apples for Suzie



she has been SO GOOD through all of this! letting us do what we can for her little baby man!

Please keep praying, the prayers are helping! our God is one who cares and loves all His creatures! he has already gotten Finn through the really hard part! I know He will get him through the rest!!


----------



## lucky lodge

oh no



come on finn your a warrior you can beat this...praying for him


----------



## Eagle

Oh Cassie, I hope your vet finds out what is wrong with Finn soon so that she can help him get better.


----------



## AnnaC

I hope it is just a little set back Cassie - I expect he's still feeling uncomfortable in his tummy after all he has been through. Believe it or not, watery poo is often a sign of constipation/blockage - the water/fluid can get through but the 'blockage' cant.

I think it unlikely that Finn has had a twist, he would have got worse and not shown any signs of improvement at all. I suspect he has got his little system a bit blocked somehow. Maybe he ate something that was a bit difficult to digest (we all know how babies like to investigate everthing and anything!) and that caused a 'slow down' in his stystem plus I think you said that you had to keep him and Suzie stabled for a couple of days due to the awful weather? The lack of his usual grass (moist food) plus the lack of exercise could have come just at the time he had nibbled/eaten what ever it was and the two things/circumstances could have resulted in his digestion 'drying' out, hence causing and slow down and eventually a blockage?

Has your vet said what they are giving him/doing to help moisten and shift any blockage or are they hoping that just keeping him hydrated will hopefully do the trick. Love the way your vet has been spending time with him, and so pleased that Suzie is being a good girl as she must be feeling a little confused by being away from you. She will be so pleased to see you today bless her.





Please let us know how you find Finn and Suz when you visit and if the vet has any more news. Still saying prayers and sending ((((HUGS)))) for the three of you.


----------



## Equuisize

Thinking of You, Finn and Suzie tonight/today on your clock.


----------



## Lindi-loo

I hope hes feeling better soon sounds like hes moving in the right direction..hes lucky to have two fab mums to take good care of him 



 sending love n hugs for you all


----------



## cassie

just came back from visiting my beautiful boy n his lovely mumma!! <3

they are set up in a beautiful stall, with heaps of straw, and AIRCONDITIONING!!! LOL lucky things! Finn is in his own pen in the side of the stall n suzie is in the big part, they have him separated while he has the fluids running,

he is very miserable, but when he smelt me he lifted his head and got up



he is very quiet, but was still bratty enough to try n bite me LOL I've never been more happy to receive a little nip LOL

Kylie wasn't there this arvo, and none of the other vets could talk so I will ring her tomorrow morning, Suzie is happy n I spent half an hour with her brushing her n talking to the both of them, giving her some dinner and carrots n apples!






:wub



she is the best mum in the world!

here are some pics from this arvo, my poor little misery man!



















will keep you all updated with news



I miss him so much



please keep praying for us... I just hate seeing him like this... I know he is in the best place, but I wish he was home, running around and playing with his ball, lying on my lap and trying to bite me... I miss you and love you so much Finley boo!!!!!!! and Suzie, she is the BEST mare ever! she lets them do whatever they have to, she knows they are helping her baby n that she can help to by being a good girl, n she is being the best girl!!! I will have to restart her diet! as I think she has hay pretty much 24/7 with her, but it keeps her calm... so it can't be helped.

Thank you for all your love n support I wish I could hug you all!! though I would probably cry all over you all LOL





I love you all SO SO SO MUCH!! don't know what I would do without you! my cyber family! xoxoxoxox


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update Cassie, bless his little heart



but he is in the best place and it will soon be all over and they will be back home.

I have you all in my prayers Cassie


----------



## lucky lodge

were all here for you cassie ,,,even though were so far away,,,i hope your friends in nsw are

with you to surport you.. i wish i was there..ive been thinking of you and finn all day give him a big hug

for me and a big kiss


----------



## Wings

He is a tough little guy.

Come on Finn!


----------



## AnnaC

I didn't sleep well last night so kept saying extra prayers each time I woke. This morning I rushed to the laptop at 5.30am to catch any updates!

Awww bless him, he does look a bit miz doesn't he, but he will be feeling a bit off with all the treatment I expect. Still it is all for his own good and he will soon be all better again and home safe and sound.











Well done our Suzie - you are a star for being such a good girl!








Loads of ((((HUGS))))) coming your way Cassie - chin up my friend.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Aww, poor little baby. He looks to be in good hands though. Thinking of him often. Prayers he will be better today.

Hugs and prayers.





Marsha


----------



## Riverrose28

Oh my gosh! I was just checking on everyone and just found out the poor little baby is not feeling well! God Love Him! Sending prayers that he gets well soon.


----------



## Riverrose28

Oh my gosh! I was just checking on everyone and just found out the poor little baby is not feeling well! God Love Him! Sending prayers that he gets well soon.





Edit: Computer is going nuts, sorry for the double post.


----------



## MeganH

Praying really hard for you and Finn, Cassie! Like Anna, I couldn't sleep well last night and prayed each time I woke up for the little guy.



Really hope he improves. He does look miserable. The picture of you scratching him just melts my heart. So cute.


----------



## cassie

Thanks everyone, I'm about to ring the vets now n get an update i know he is in the bet place



especially with the heat today lad they have air conditioning



Will post an update once I hear back from the vets I might start a forum on the main page too... To see if anyone has any ideas of something else they could do... E.g dr Taylor n it's always nice to have the extra love , prayers n support. Thank you everyone! I'm sure my little warrior will get through this!!


----------



## cassie

*Just spoke to the vet,*

* Finn is looking a little brighter this morning and was trying to lie in Suzie's feed tub ♥ he was eating a little bit of grain, but doesn't seem really interested in mumma's milk yet... they will keep him on the catheter until he drinks, so the sooner he drinks the sooner we are to getting them both home, he still has diarrhea, but hopefully eating will get things happening better!*

* Thankyou for your continued prayer and support! God is getting my little man better! we honestly thought he wouldn't live this long, so THANK YOU GOD!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MeganH

Good boy, Finn!!


----------



## AnnaC

That's our boy!















Put your best hoof forwards you special boy and get yourself better as fast as you can. We are all rooting for you, and your Momma Cassie needs you and your Momma Suzie back home as soon as possible (quite apart from the fact that us Aunties are missing you very much!).

Sending huge (((((((HUGS))))))) to you little man and to your beautiful Momma Suz.


----------



## lucky lodge

oh iam so glad to hear he is ok ...go little finn you can beat this


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I just read through all these pages with my heart in my throat! Thank God little Finn is starting his recovery!
> 
> Come on little man, we want you home and well -- your Aunties all miss seeing you with your ball and running around your momma! Praying for continued healing and a return home VERY quickly!!!


Thanks Diane, yes it has been a very stressful few days... but my little man is starting to get better, I will ring Kylie at lunch and hopefully Finn has started drinking from Suzie



and we can get him off the drip and back in with his mumma!!!! then they can come home as soon as possible!!!


----------



## Wings

Keep up the good work little Finn!


----------



## Eagle

What wonderful news



keep up the good work little Finn, we are all here praying for you. Cassie you must be so relieved, I wish I could give you a hug


----------



## cassie

*Just spoke to Kylie the vet n Finn is doing REALLY GREAT!!! *

* He is drinking off Susie n so is off the fluids! She hasn't seen any diarrhea n he is bright n happy!! If all goes well tonight he should be able to come home tomorrow YIPPEE!!!! Praise God for the answer to prayer n thank you everyone who has supported us through this time love you all so much!!! *

* So excited for my little man!!! *


----------



## AnnaC

Oh the news just gets better and better! Brilliant! What a relief!











I think another day with the vets is a good idea just as a precaution, but it is all looking good.





They will soon be back home with you Cassie.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thats fab news 



 hope theyr both home very soon


----------



## Eagle

yahhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo wonderful news



Anna is right though Cassie, keep them there at least one more day just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Wings

:BananaHappy


----------



## lucky lodge

:HappyBounce




:HappyBounce



that great news



:HappyBounce


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Great news! What a tough little guy





Marsha


----------



## MeganH

Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Equuisize

Big sigh of relief for Finn!


----------



## Riverrose28

Thank Goodness!


----------



## cassie

yes it is a very big relief!! knowing that my baby and his mummy are coming home really soon! going to ring Kylie now to see how he went overnight...

Spoke to my friend Lisa who has agreed to bring her ute and float down to bring Suzie and Finn back home, she is a nurse and is working till 6 today. so it will either be after 6 they come home tonight or tomorrow before lunch...

I have to check with Kylie to make sure she is still happy for them to come home! fingers crossed!!

so they will get that extra day in at the vets. thanks Renee and Anna for the advice... they will probably be in for one more day as its end of month and so I will be owrking back late anyway... would like them home tonight but otherwise they will be home before lunch tomorrow



so either way its very exciting!! will let you all know how I go with Kylie...





Diane, how do you get those AWESOME emoticons??!!!!! Thery are so Cool!!


----------



## AnnaC

And we demand IMMEDIATE pictures as soon as they are back safe and sound on home turf!


----------



## lucky lodge

thats great there coming home



:yeah



iam so glad ever thing went well. its so scarey when thay get colic


----------



## cassie

Just heard from Kylie!! Finn is doing so great! and is ready to come home!!!!



:yeah



:yeah




















So happy!!

I am going to go visit them today, and then Lisa and I will work out a time tomorrow morning that they can come home!

no one will be there after 6pm tonight, so one more day will help make him perfect!

does anyone have any questions they think I should ask Kylie tomorrow when I pick them up?

things I have thought of...

Will he need anymore medication?

is it ok to have him out during the day and in during the night... or should I leave them out all the time?

is there increased risk of him getting colic again? and is there anything I can give him to prevent this...? (I'm sure theres not LOL)

is he ok to be straight out into his paddock or should I leave them in the stable for a day? should I restrict the paddock size for a few days?

any other ideas?? hehe you know me I love asking questions...

so any other input is much appreciated


----------



## MeganH

Oh I am SO HAPPY to hear Finn is coming home!!!!






I really was thinking of him and praying for the little booger to get better!! So SO HAPPY!!!

Can't wait to see him back home!


----------



## cassie

just went to go visit my little man and his beautiful mummy! they are both doing SO WELL!! can't wait for them to come home, Finn is looking heaps heaps better and was happily getting scratches from me, and lying in my lap ♥ my baby boy! love him so much! can't wait for him to come home tomorrow!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo this is all so exciting!! I cant work out if it is today or tomoorow????

Are they home yet Cassie or will you be collecting them while we are asleep?????

And yes, I would put his straight out, he needs his nibble of grass and his exercise to get his little system back to normal. I would avoid putting him back in his stable for at least a few days - keep him away from having only dry food to eat for a while. If you run into bad weather again I would leave his stable open and put Suzie's hay inside it, so that they can choose to shelter or not as they wish (if this is possible?) rather than shut him in with just 'dry' food available. My two foals have just been though two days of gale force winds and driving rain out in their field - admittedly my youngest is a couple of weeks older than Finn, but he has been out in the elements since he was 4 weeks old with just the natural shelter provided by the trees etc. - and they were just fine! (Their Mommas took them down to shelter under an overhanging tree and tucked them beside the thick hedge.)

Not sure if you have 'natural' shelter belts around Suzie's pasture, so leaving the stable open will offer the shelter if they choose to use it.





Hope all goes well with the homecoming.


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Well Done Suzie n Cassie on getting Finn back on his lil hooves again..Im sure your going to be so happy when they both get home again


----------



## cassie

Thanks everyone



it is very exciting!! It's 9:30pm here ATM... Tomorrow morning we go to pick them up yay!!!!

So Anna do you think I should leave Susie n finn out even at night time? Would love your advice on this please hehe



Oooo it changes color now lol haha

Oh now it's not lol how strange lol


----------



## Eagle

Did you find out what caused Finn's problems Cassie? This would help avoiding it in the future. As Anna said I would keep them out if they are safe in the field at night. Mine only stay in at night until they are a few weeks and then there are out 24/7 until the following winter, munching grass and wandering around the field should avoid any problems.




I am so happy they will be back home soon





You were straight on it Cassie so you deserve a box of candy


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie are drinking something, have you taken to the bottle to celebrate the homecoming? What is this 'changing colour' that you are talking about??????








Sorry i forgot to say earlier how much Finn owes his life and recovery to your quick thinking in the first place. Well done you!!


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> 1322652368[/url]' post='1429805']Cassie are drinking something, have you taken to the bottle to celebrate the homecoming? What is this 'changing colour' that you are talking about??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i forgot to say earlier how much Finn owes his life and recovery to your quick thinking in the first place. Well done you!!


Haha no I wasn't drinking lol honestly three of the emoticons on my iPad were flashing blue lol of course they ain't doing that now lol



I just found out that one of the guys that I went to school with from kindy to yr 10 his girlfriend works at the vets n absolutely fell in love with him n wanted to take him home <3 hehe He's coming home in a few hours!! N it's a nice cool day thank goodness





Thanks for the kind words too, Renee you helped me heaps thanks for being available!! Love you!!!I was actually meant to be on singing at church n was about to go then I saw him rolling n thought that's not right I cant go to church... N it went from there, I'm glad i decided to stay home... Otherwise I prob would have lost him



but it's all good. They are both coming home  n I'm so excited!!!Thanks everyone for supporting me through this


----------



## Wings

Cassie if it were me I'd leave them out with the stall door open full time now.

Storm was born in the worst storm we've seen all year. We've just weathered through a few days of icky weather and he has less coat on him then Finn. They're pretty tough little things!


----------



## cassie

*going to pick up my beautiful foal n his gorgeous mummy right now!!! SO EXCITED!!! *



* :wub *



* :wub *



* :wub *


----------



## Wings

:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce


----------



## lucky lodge

iam so happy for you how exciting



:BananaHappy


----------



## a mini dream come true

:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce Very glad for the teriffic outcome



:HappyBounce


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah So glad everything turned out just fine and theyr both on theyr way home 



:yeah


----------



## lucky lodge

are thay home safe and sound yet anyone no


----------



## AnnaC

They must be home by now? Bet Suzie was so glad to be back and in your care once again Cassie - has she been telling Penny and Smartie all about her big adventure?

Dont forget our pictures!

Just wanted to add that you mustn't blame yourself for what happened. It was only natural that you wanted to protect Finn from that nasty bad weather - most of us would have done the same thing. It is more that little Finn's digestive system obviously needs his grass and 'exercise', and although we know that the natural way of life is the best way for the babies, just think of the many foals that get carted off to hospital because their Mommas need treatment, and they are all ok with being restricted and eating dry stuff for several days. With Finn, you were just unlucky, but at least you now know that what he does and doesn't need to stay healthy at least while he's still so young.

It was your deciding to check on Finn and Suzie before you went out, that shows what a caring Momma you are, and as has been said, your prompt reaction to his symptoms, saved his life. So no more talk about it being your fault, more likely it should be congratulations on your quick action!!


----------



## cassie

Thankyou Anna...



I haven't been telling many people the suspected reason for his colic cos I feel terrible...

I just woke up now... It's 4:30am due to a sudden unexpected downpour of rain! I thought oh no suzie n Finn are prob out in that pouring rain! (for the 1st December it's a freezing night here brrr) but I was like no he can handle it... He's a big boy now.... Still I felt bad his first night home n he is out in the misery cold n wet... My eyelids are drooping lol but they got home safely n both went running around... Suzie soon stopped n ate the grass but Finn kept going galloping round! Leaping bucking rearing lol obviously very happy to be home... I took some pics will try load them later today when I'm not half asleep hehe but I can't promise anything lol I have to go to the doctors today (sounds funny saying that when it is still pitch black outside) lol my baby gets better n I get sick lol of course I'm not as bad as him lol but my foot has swollen up n Is very very painful... Thinking I might have an infection lol great! That's in the afternoon

Anyway can u all tell I'm tired lol I always ramble when I'm tired!!! Lol night again lol


----------



## Eagle

Sweet dreams Cassie





We are all very happy for you and we are also very proud of how you handled the whole situation.



You get a gold star and go to the top of the class.


----------



## lucky lodge

glad to hear finn is home and running around happy...

and what have you done to your foot


----------



## Equuisize

Feels 'right' to have your 'children' home, I bet!

Such good news it all turned out well.

Hope the doc has a quick fix for your foot - that sounds painful.

Take care.


----------



## cassie

Of course suzie had her baby out in the rain all night lol gosh suz!!! Poor baby boy is very wet



lol he has found a new love of grass n will eat it constantly lol I think he missed it

When I post the photos I would like your opinion... It's something I have been thinking about for a while but until Bree posted the pics of her little mans blue fleck I thought I was just seeing things... Lol I think Finn has a blue fleck too



it will be interesting to see what you think it's not a very good photo of his eye but the best one I could get lol now I'll keep you in suspense!! Eerhhheeeehhheee (that's an evil laugh) lol

Oh my foot.... Well it's very painful n kinda gross I hate it really!! For the past two months i have had really really bad excma (demertitis) on my right foot. N the last three days it has been getting really swollen... N now well this is gross it's weeping n well yeah I'm sure I dnt need to comment bout the rest... All I can say Is the dr ( I was about to say vet) hehe better give me some bloody good antibiotics!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Eagle

Good luck at the vets Cassie, lol

Sorry you are not well, please get well soon.

Hugs renee


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> Of course suzie had her baby out in the rain all night lol gosh suz!!! Poor baby boy is very wet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol he has found a new love of grass n will eat it constantly lol I think he missed it
> 
> When I post the photos I would like your opinion... It's something I have been thinking about for a while but until Bree posted the pics of her little mans blue fleck I thought I was just seeing things... Lol I think Finn has a blue fleck too
> 
> 
> 
> it will be interesting to see what you think it's not a very good photo of his eye but the best one I could get lol now I'll keep you in suspense!! Eerhhheeeehhheee (that's an evil laugh) lol


Would love to see pics!

Foals can have a bit of blue colouring, somtimes even a fleck in their eyes that fades with age. A bit like baby eyes! They can also be hard to photograph



What you guys see in Storm's photos is like a watery version of his fleck, and of course the little rotter won't let me stick the camera right up to his eyes





Permanent blue flecks do appear when connected to particular genes. In Storm's case it's splash overo from his mum and supposedly his dad, the added proof of that is in his back socks



Other permanent flecks I have seen have always been on pintos and the only time they appear on a 'solid' horse is when the horse is hiding overo. Is Finn hiding any overo in his background?

Anyway congrats on getting them home.





Don't wallow in guilt either, you've learnt from the mistake and you caught him in time to save him which is the important thing!


----------



## AnnaC

I will add my good wishes for your visit to the 'vet' Cassie -he'd better get your foot sorted pronto or he will have a lot of Aunties on his case!





The fleck in Finn's eye could mean that he has colour from the coloured stallion that might be his sire?????? Does Finn have any white anywhere else - a spot under his tummy hidden from view? Colours, or rather discovering them, can be such fun!!


----------



## Riverrose28

OK Cassy heres the deal, you did not make a mistake, you should not feel quilty. Take it from an old, very old, breeder, you can't predict what will happen with a foal, and you can't watch them every second of the day.

Wanna hear a story?

It's the story of Prince Harry, He was named after Prince Harry of England becuase of his red coloring, he was red with a white blaze and white socks he was born several years ago during a terrable heat wave. The temps were in the 100's for days and the nights were just as miserable. His birth was uneventful and he nursed and acted just like any other colt for the first two days of his life. On the third day I turned him and his mum out for a run, they were so tired of being in the stall under the fan. They ran, and his mum showed him off to the mares in the next paddock. Of course I locked them in at night as it was so hot and I wanted only the best for them. The next day I let them out again but only for a couple of hours in the early morning, it was 105 and very humid. When I brought them back in Harry was a little slow, but I thought it was the heat. Once in the stall he was a little better for the rest of the time. The next day it wasn't as hot so I left them out all day. Now I'm retired so I'm home all the time and the mare and foal paddock is just across the driveway, I can look at them out the window and back door, I didn't notice anything wrong all day. I went out after I noticed that Harry had been laying in the same spot for some time, and in the sun, he wouldn't get up. His mum udder was full, which meant he hadn't nursed in a while. I had to pick him up and carry him into the stall. I shut them up in there and called the vet. His temp was up and I thought he may have suffered heat stroke. I pinched his skin and he was dehydrated. I called the vet ASAP. She came out and confirmed he was dehydrated and we couldn't get a vein to give him IV fluids. When he stood up he had very loose stool. I had to give him fluids sub Q all night every hour and milk his mum and force feed him with a syringe. By morning he was better but not 100%. The vet came back out first thing in the morning to check on him and said to keep him on his fluids, try to get him to nurse on his own, and keep him in the stall and on his meds. I was so tired, no sleep all night, then nursing him all day, but finally it paid off he started nursing on his own. The next morning when the vet arrived he was back to his old self, but still the question remained what had caused this? Vet sid ope the door and let them out I want to see what he does. As soon as I opened the door he and his mum ran out so happy to be free. The next thing he did was go to the water tub and drink water! Cause found! I hadn't seen him drink water before, but the vet said very young foals should only drink mums milk. So I had to dump the tub and of course he couldn't reach the bucket in the stall, so that was what mum had to drink. I felt so guilty, just like you, and I've been breeding for years. It does no good to feel quilty, all you can do is the best you can do, which is what you did. Bless you. Feel better.


----------



## Eagle

Terry thank you for sharing this, may it be a lesson to us all, especially me anyway cos it is really hot here in the summer.


----------



## Riverrose28

Eagle said:


> Terry thank you for sharing this, may it be a lesson to us all, especially me anyway cos it is really hot here in the summer.


Sometimes it doesn't hurt to bare your soul to make someone elses soul feel better. Cassy needs to get over her guilt, she did nothing wrong.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes, how things can go so very wrong!! How about this for making you feel guilty?

The year we moved to Wales (moved in September) we had the worst foaling season ever. A month before they were all due to start I found a maiden mare in a muck sweat by the field gate one morning. Got her in and she was obviously trying to abort her foal who was mal-presented. Vet came and managed to get the foal out - cord was totally twisted and foal must have been dead a few hours. Poor mare exhausted and stayed flat out all day which freaked me out, but she slowly pulled round over the next few days. Two days later a second mare doing the same thing. Not a maiden. Caught this one as she started rolling in the field so called the vet before she got exhausted. Mal-presented foal again with a totally screwed up cord. Got the foal out again and mare recovered quickly. Week later (all pregnant mares now stabled overnight) early one morning one of the experienced mares went into labour - red bag. Never having seen or even heard of this before I kept her on her feet until the vet arrived! Not that it would have helped as foal was again mal-presented dead and with a badly twisted cord. It took longer to get this foal out and mare spent several days on pain killers, but suffered no lasting harm. Vet never explained the red bag syndrome to me nor told me what to do about it (he was an awful vet and we hated him but no-one else available). Two days later another maiden mare in labour - red bag again. Phoned vet and, yes, kept her on her feet, vet didn't get the message and was 30 minutes late, still had mare on her feet walking behind her holding the red bag hich still hadn't burst. Mare insisted on laying down so we got her back into her stable and down she went, the bag burst an out came a beautifully presented filly foal - STILL with life in her. Could feel a fluttering heart beat, so busy blowing air up one of her nostils to keep her breathing as the vet arrived. He gave her a jab but we lost her a few minutes later. This one would have lived had he explained red bags to me!!!

I've not finished yet!! Another few days and Chapella went into labour - Cathy and I were really freaking out by now! Normal birth, little chestnut pinto colt. Left him laying half under Chapella's tail with his hind feet still in contact with her (as we usually do while we clear the bag from the foals head, but now we always move the mares tail if it has flicked acrss the foal and check the foals cord!) He seemed fine but when I brushed Chapella's tail aside I saw that his cord was, yes, badly twisted, plus it was wrapped round his hind leg above the hock. Now it was really just minutes between his birth and when I saw the cord, so I will never know if it was the twisted cord that stopped him getting enough oxygen or the cord round his leg that added to the twist to reduce the oxygen level even further, but the little lad just wasn't right and passed away the following day. He was breathing ok, but was obviously oxygen starved, but did those few minutes of me not noticing make the difference between life and death. If I had untangled the cord from his leg sooner would he have got just a little bit more oxygen through to his brain!! Could I have saved him, just as I could have saved that little filly if I had known about red bags. Of course I know that none of it was really my fault, but the guilty feeling stayed with me for so long and I still think of those two little lost lives today.

Can you imagine how we felt waiting for the other mares to foal!!! But I am happy to report that from then on we had another 6 foals, all normal, uncomplicated births and NO TWISTED CORDS!!


----------



## cassie

Thank you everyone for making me feel better





its always sad when you can't save a life... I have plenty of experience with cows with that especially this season! and at the vets with all the little sick animals that we deal with and can't save...

it makes it so much better when you can save a life! and I am so happy and grateful to all of you and hawkesbury equine clinic for everything they did! my little special Finn, is even more special now





I didn't tell you about our trip to go n pick him up hehe.

at the vets there is the main car park, then another gate that is always closed which leads round to the stables and horses... you drive through this gate to drop off or pick up horses, so this is what we did... we got suzie and Finn out of the stable... after much protest from the nurses LOL they didn't want me to take Finn back home they fell in love with him LOL

we walked them outside the stable (suzie on a lead and finn walking behind... the area is safe enough to have him do this) we led Suzie up the ramp to the float, but Finn didn't want to walk up there, he kept on going either side of the float



LOL we were patient with him as we didn't want him to get scared...

A horse truck pulled up on the other side of the gate, a FAT man got out and started opening the gate. I said "excuse me can you close the gate please?" he didn't do a thing and kept on opening the gate then the nurse who was with us said... "can you please close the gate? we are trying to get this mare and foal loaded" didn't listen the gate is now 2 metres wide open!!! Finn was getting quite scared and bolty now and I didn't want to risk losing him out on the road! so I said "CLOSE THE GATE!!" actually I yelled it! LOL I wasn't going to save my baby foal to a stupid idiot who wouldn't close the gate! anyway he STILL didn't close the gate! I was getting really quite cranky now n I don't like to swear but I was very annoyed so I yelled at him "CLOSE THE BLOODY GATE!!!" hehe he then yelled back in his stupid arrogant voice "What do you think I am? Stupid?" um yeah! so I yelled back hehe "YEAH I DO!!!!!" hehe well it worked he closed the gate



he was such a jerk! then once we got them loaded he came driving through the gate and turned around in the turning circle and parked there so my friend Lisa had to reverse and turn 6 times to get around him! he was such an idiot!! LOL so that was one of my fun stories from our trip to pick Finn and Suzie up LOL

hope you all enjoy reading that


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Would love to see pics!
> 
> Foals can have a bit of blue colouring, somtimes even a fleck in their eyes that fades with age. A bit like baby eyes! They can also be hard to photograph
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys see in Storm's photos is like a watery version of his fleck, and of course the little rotter won't let me stick the camera right up to his eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permanent blue flecks do appear when connected to particular genes. In Storm's case it's splash overo from his mum and supposedly his dad, the added proof of that is in his back socks
> 
> 
> 
> Other permanent flecks I have seen have always been on pintos and the only time they appear on a 'solid' horse is when the horse is hiding overo. Is Finn hiding any overo in his background?
> 
> Anyway congrats on getting them home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't wallow in guilt either, you've learnt from the mistake and you caught him in time to save him which is the important thing!


Thanks Bree, would they still have that fleck at 2 months old? because there were two possible dads, the old owner wasn't sure which one... but there was a silver taffy like Suzie, and a bay and white pinto with BLUE EYES! so there was a possibilty he could get blue eyes if he was the dad... I guess we will see if the blue fleck stays... I'm still not all that familiar with all that sort of stuff so you girls might not think its a blue fleck... I will try post the pics this arvo after work as my lunch break will be going to the docs LOL


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> Thanks Bree, would they still have that fleck at 2 months old? because there were two possible dads, the old owner wasn't sure which one... but there was a silver taffy like Suzie, and a bay and white pinto with BLUE EYES! so there was a possibilty he could get blue eyes if he was the dad... I guess we will see if the blue fleck stays... I'm still not all that familiar with all that sort of stuff so you girls might not think its a blue fleck... I will try post the pics this arvo after work as my lunch break will be going to the docs LOL



I've heard of baby blues hanging around for up to 6 months, someone even swore hers lasted to 12 months!

I believe if the pinto sire was carrying overo/splash then he could pass it on to Finn with the only visual aid being the blue fleck, I've never heard of visual blue and no white connected to any other pinto pattern.


----------



## Eagle

Cassie, how did it go at the vets???? I hope you are feeling better.

Thanks for the story,



I love the way you write, I can so easily vision your fat lorry driver


----------



## cassie

Ok thanks Bree I guess we shall just see lol could that be the same with storm??





Haha Renee thanks yeah it was a fun story lol

I have some very exciting news!!!! My gorgeous cow Kia just delivered a beautiful little black calf!!!! It is so so so cute!!!!! It was lying down when I saw it so I couldn't determine the sex ;( but I will hehe hoping for a beautiful little heifer!!! Will post the pics after youth group  so excited!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Well done Kia - I hope it is a little heifer Cassie.





Love your story about the lorry driver - what a prat!!

Interesting what you are saying about splash/overo colouring Bree. One of the first foals we had from Dragon (LWO+) was a solid chestnut (dam solid bay, no white) but with a narrow white blaze, brown eyes. Very disappointed that she showed no colouring especially as her dam's sire was appy! But then we found it - tiny white circle on her right side almost hidden under her tummy (which is why I suggested that Cassie look carefully under Finn's tummy for any hidden white) so highly possible this little filly will carry splash/overo after all! We shall obviously be testing for LWO before breeding her in the future.





What did the Doc say Cassie?


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> Ok thanks Bree I guess we shall just see lol could that be the same with storm??


Storm's a pintaloosa, genetic and visible appaloosa and splash. The splash is his blue fleck and the white socks







AnnaC said:


> Interesting what you are saying about splash/overo colouring Bree. One of the first foals we had from Dragon (LWO+) was a solid chestnut (dam solid bay, no white) but with a narrow white blaze, brown eyes. Very disappointed that she showed no colouring especially as her dam's sire was appy! But then we found it - tiny white circle on her right side almost hidden under her tummy (which is why I suggested that Cassie look carefully under Finn's tummy for any hidden white) so highly possible this little filly will carry splash/overo after all! We shall obviously be testing for LWO before breeding her in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did the Doc say Cassie?


I've learnt a lot about the pinto colours recently but have really learnt a lot about splash and overo in general, you really want to with the risk of LWO floating around. Plus I bug everyone I can about the colours and lines of their horses, the more I learn the more I know


----------



## cassie

ok before I crash...

I wonder if antibiotics make you more tired LOL hmmm, could be a good excuse anyway hehe

yes I am on Penicillin antibiotics YAY in a LOT of pain right now... going to grab a few neurofen before heading to bed.... Doc said I have a fungal infection caused by my excma...



I don't care as long as you fix it!! I have to take antibiotics 4 times a day!! so I have a pack at work and a pack at home LOL fun and games... I also have to have them half an hour before food, or 2 hours after.... I didn't get lunch till 5:15pm today... waiting another 10 min before I have dinner... yawn.... grumble grumble grumble I'm hungry LOL

here are the long awaited pics








back to his normal bratty self



LOL




n this is something he has only just started!! going to break him out of this habit REAL quick!











n his blue fleck??? what do you think?




n now my brand new baby! gender still unconfirmed LOL













:wub



:wub



:wub


----------



## Eagle

Sorry you are sick Cassie, i hope you get better soon, antibiotics are horrible but worth it to make you better.

Finn looks great and don't worry about him humping mummy, it is totally normal and Suzie will stop it if he gets carried away. My Odette is Aunty to all my foals cos she lets them jump all over her, they treat her like a toy and she patiently lets them, when they go to far she will tell them off but then she immediately goes and scratches them, she is adorable to watch cos she genuinely loves them all.

I think Finn's eye looks blue.


----------



## AnnaC

There he is, our wonderful boy!!








He looks great Cassie - not even lost any weight. LOL!! Please dont worry about him jumping on Suzie, she will tell him off when she's ready. Most colts, and a lot of fillies, do this during 'play time'.





But now you can see why I say no headcollars on mares with foal, it's just too dangerous as babies often jump at mare's heads or necks and then slide off in the perfect position to slip a front leg down inside a headcollar's nose band, with disasterous results as the mare probably panics and runs off with baby in a total tangle hanging by a foreleg!!

Regarding Finn's blue eye - it looks a bit larger than a 'fleck' to me Cassie so perhaps it will stay or even incease. Is the other eye totally brown? Inspite of Finn's bay colour, it does look as though the pinto stallion is the sire, unless the other stallion is 'hiding' something?


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> There he is, our wonderful boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks great Cassie - not even lost any weight. LOL!! Please dont worry about him jumping on Suzie, she will tell him off when she's ready. Most colts, and a lot of fillies, do this during 'play time'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now you can see why I say no headcollars on mares with foal, it's just too dangerous as babies often jump at mare's heads or necks and then slide off in the perfect position to slip a front leg down inside a headcollar's nose band, with disasterous results as the mare probably panics and runs off with baby in a total tangle hanging by a foreleg!!
> 
> Regarding Finn's blue eye - it looks a bit larger than a 'fleck' to me Cassie so perhaps it will stay or even incease. Is the other eye totally brown? Inspite of Finn's bay colour, it does look as though the pinto stallion is the sire, unless the other stallion is 'hiding' something?


Morning all



or night for you lot LOL

thanks, he has lost a little bit of weight, but it was weight he was able to lose



he is a bit less of a chubba wubba now, which is good... Suzie has also lost a bit of weight to... she doesn't look pregnant anymore LOL thank goodness, its not good to have a mare look pregnant when she has a baby at foot LOL

I had a look at the colour calculator for the pinto stallion... these are the results...

*Offspring Color Probability*

10.99% - 
​
*Bay Sabino *

10.99% - 
​
*Bay Sabino/Splash *

10.99% - 
​
*Bay Splash *

10.99% - 
​
*Silver Bay Splash *

10.99% - 
​
*Silver Bay Sabino/Splash *

10.99% - 
​
*Silver Bay Sabino *

10.99% - 
​
*Silver Bay *

10.99% - 
​
*Bay *

1.56% - 
​
*Chestnut Sabino/Splash *

1.56% - 
​
*Chestnut Sabino *

1.56% - 
​
*Chestnut Splash *

1.56% - 
​
*Chestnut *

0.73% - 
​
*Silver Black Splash *

0.73% - 
​
*Black Splash *

0.73% - 
​
*Black Sabino/Splash *

0.73% - 
​
*Black Sabino *

0.73% - 
​
*Black *

0.73% - 
​
*Silver Black *

0.73% - 
​
*Silver Black Sabino *

0.73% - 
​
*Silver Black Sabino/Splash *


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! What a variety of possible colours!! So possibly a Bay/splash for Finn???

How's the foot this morning? Just wanted to say that if you get a nice sunny day, take off your shoe and sock and go sit with the sun on your foot - even 15 minutes will help coz the sun's rays are one of the best things to soothe/calm/heal excema!!


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> 1322902758[/url]' post='1430393']WOW!! What a variety of possible colours!! So possibly a Bay/splash for Finn???
> 
> How's the foot this morning? Just wanted to say that if you get a nice sunny day, take off your shoe and sock and go sit with the sun on your foot - even 15 minutes will help coz the sun's rays are one of the best things to soothe/calm/heal excema!!


Oh thanks Anna will try that in the morning



I have been avoiding wearing shoes n socks as much as possible



been trying to rest a lot today prob should have been using the time to work on assignments but instead I read n played computer games hehenwill do assignments omorrow lol maybe... It's gonna be a bit of a sad day tomorrow my Frisian steer that I hand raised is going to the markets.



I know all he is good for is hamburger meat n right now is the best time to sell him... But he was my baby.... I bought him n Kia at the same time n hand raised the both of them....



I'm gonna miss him I guess... Hopefully Kia won't miss him. They always eat together n hang around each other... I know it's the right decision though





If you get a chance watch the movie soul surfer its based on a true story n absolutely beautiful telling of how strong we can be through hard times, n the God!! Look up the song set the world on fire by britt nichol.... An awesome song would put it p here myself but I'm on my iPad still haven't worked out how to do that yet hehe anyway night all...Morning Anna, Renee n Lindi



N diane when u wake up lol you will prob be exhausted poor thing! Hope you all have a great weekend!,


----------



## MeganH

Hope you feel better, Cassie.

Finn is back to himself. Such a cute little guy. I do think I see blue in his eye






Cute little calf pictures too!


----------



## Wings

Definetly not a fleck, looks like most of the eye! Not all blue eyes are as bright as Fantasy's, there's a colt I know with very blue grey eyes and they are permanent not baby coloured.

If it's blue it's possible he's min. visible splash. There might be white hiding somewhere else, like Storm's back socks!

But while it's pale there is still a possibility he will lose it with age, will be interesting to watch


----------



## Ownedby4Minis

Hi Cassie I was so glad to read that Finn is doing well and the pictures are adorable. I have posted this link at MareStare so all the aunties there can catch up with how he is doing. (they have been waiting for updates



)

I go by Crash at MS by the way


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry you are losing your Steer Cassie - such is life in the farming world though.





I'm sure Kia will be fine now she has her own baby to look after - heifer or bull????


----------



## Lindi-loo

Iv enjoyed catching up here..loved the storey's Bree and Anna its something for us all to take on bored 



 not every story has a happy ending but yes all adds to lifes experiances and hopefully helps in the future..Finn is looking great ..pretty colour in his eye but we already know he has a special something hidden in that cutie little package ready to appear when that baby coat dissapears 



 fab photos


----------



## patis

yippee,I finally found Cassie,Finn and Suzie and the talked about blue eye... and they all look adorable and I can rest at ease now..


----------



## lucky lodge

ok iam a little behind here what have you done to your foot.

as for the blue eye thats so cool... we would of that come from

dusty has 2 blue eyes and little de-ago has got brown eyes

so how do thay get the blue eyes from?????????????????


----------



## cassie

hi all

Buddy is now gone...



was a little bit sad... he was my first ever hand raised calf!! but as you said Anna such is life on a farm, and I knew when I got him we wouldn't be keeping him LOL at least I didn't cry LOL

we still aren't a hundred percent sure... but we think Kia's calf is a heifer!!!!



:yeah



:yeah



:wub



:wub her name is Delilah though we will call her Lailah as Delilah is a bit long... but it matches with Samson n I like the name, so Delilah it is!





Patis and Crash so glad you found me here, sorry I haven't updated Marestare naughty Cassie, will get on there after work to reassure you all... silly me so sorry.

Thanks for the advice Bree, I'm really hoping that his eye stays Blue!! I think it makes him just that extra bit special! but as Lindi said he is specialy enough as it is!! escpecially after the little fight he had!





Jenny, I had really bad execema that got badly infected.... was really swollen and painful, starting to settle down now... but after a whole day on my feet it is really hurting me again...



Finn gets better and I get sick!! LOL



at least I'm not as sick as he was! LOL my brave little man!





morning to Renee, Lindi, Anna and our American friends when they wake up! LOL


----------



## Eagle

all. I am glad you are feeling better Cassie, I was worried about you. I am so sorry for Buddy



it is a tough life on the farm and I am no good at it, we had chickens, goats and rabbits but I named them all so I couldn't eat them after that



Hubby is a big meat eater but I can take it or leave it, this country eats everything, rabbits, horses, frogs and snails to name a few





How is Finn these days? do we get any proof??? Come on Cassie get the camera out !

I have had a really bad back for the last few days so I am off to the doctors this morning cos it is making my sick which is not fun



I guess clipping Fancy yesterday didn't help



Go check out his pics in the photo thread.


----------



## Wings

Hey Cassie, sorry about your cow and sorry I've kept out of it! I lose my own handreared calf over winter and it's made me sort of avoid the whole cow topic



never easy to lose them so I'm sorry you've lost one!



lucky lodge said:


> as for the blue eye thats so cool... we would of that come from
> 
> dusty has 2 blue eyes and little de-ago has got brown eyes
> 
> so how do thay get the blue eyes from?????????????????


Short version. Genetics.


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie, you must try to rest that foot a little more - make folk understand that you need a bit of a break for a few days.





Renee, just popped over to view Fancy's video - he looks amazing!! You too are going to have to take it easy for a while, please dont do anything to make your back worse, nothing worse than trying to deal with life in general, let alone the animals, when you have back problems. Sending ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## cassie

My stupid foot is keeping me awake!!! Grrr going back to the docs tomorrow... I've gone n put an ice pack on to relieve the pain n swelling... But it's yet to help the situation! Ok will try get some more Finn baby pics tomorrow wish I had my camera with me this arvo... Russell n Finn were running around chasing each other n being brats!! Finn has got a nice little trot worked out now... Dnt know how it will look when he is older but right now it's really sweet... I might get Russell to come n do a photo shoot with me



gotta get the farrier out again his hooves needed doing before he got sick so now you can imagine they need doing pretty bad! Sigh more Money lol still haven't got the bill from the vets yet... Already paid 500against my account but I'm preparing myself for the shock lol.

Renee please be careful!! What did you do to it that hurt it in the first place? Will go n check out fancys page now I'm sure he looks great!! Will you put a rug on him now he is clipped!?? I'm guessing you guys must have some pretty good snow there by now... We in Australia have had the coldest start to summer in over 50 yrs!!! They have even had snow in dome parts of NSW! In december!!

We even have our fire going tonight!! The weather is so crazy! But I love how our weather totally contradicts the stupid global warming scheme hehe stupid global warming lol anyway I'm rambling so I'm going back to sleep lol night all


----------



## cassie

Bree sorry to hear about your cow it's so hard we get so attached to them we are practically their mothers... I rent name any of our cows anymore besides my ones



I used to name all the calves when I was younger... I was a bit of an aladin fan so nearly all the black ones were jasmine even the bulls lol I remember going up to dad asking where jasmine was n he said that she had gone n wasn't coming back lol I didn't name as many from then on I hand raised a sheep once lol forest we called him after forest gump he was the dimmest though the stupidest sheep ever!!!!! Thought he was a dog n wanted to come inside all the time! When it got near the time when we were going up have to shear him dad started hinting at getting rid of him... He was turning into a nuisance anyway but one afternoon I came home n he was gone



dad n the guy I got him off said that he had gone to a family as a pet... But I know better lol life is tough but rewarding


----------



## MeganH

Sorry about your foot, Cassie. Hope you get better soon. And sorry about your cow





Renee- I was on youtube last night and saw Fancy's new video! Need to go over to the thread though





I was SO UPSET this morning! Last night my husband had taken out a bush the horses would try to eat in Laney's pen but didn't close off the fencing we had by it next to the house to keep the animals from getting near the ac (I thought he had). Laney went behind the fence and wouldn't back herself out of it. Got her out and she seems fine but I still was so upset she could have hurt herself or been stressed out. I checked for foal movement and felt a few good moves before she told me to stop touching her belly (she's not used to being touched down near her udder like that and doesn't let you very long). Her pen is closed off now until my hubby gets home and fixes the fence! She acts like nothing happened but went to sniff the fence as I led her out to the big paddock. It scared me more then her it seems.

Yay for new pictures! Can't wait to see some!


----------



## Eagle

Oh Megan I am sorry you are upset but don't be too hard on hubby or yourself, even though it isn't good these things do and will happen to all of us



No one is perfect. I was in a hurry to get the kids from school as I had been to the vets to talk about Eagles latest blood results, I am sure I locked my car and I was only in school for a few minutes as I had to collect Matteo too at the same time from a different school, well when I got in the car my brand new handbag was gone



I had €150 and all my documents plus Eagle's results and prescription for a mite treatment for Fancy not to mention all the other crap that us woman carry around. My handbag was the size of a suitcase



and hubby gave it too me with a new purse for my birthday.

I am so made you have no idea, it is the first week of December and lord only knows how long it will take to get new documents, mother will kill me if I don't take the kids to U.K for Xmas





So anyway Megan "crap happens"


----------



## AnnaC

Dont blame hubby too much Megan - these little horses are great ones for finding all sorts of 'dangerous' things that normal big horses would ignore.





Glad everything was ok though!


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! Renee (I posted at the same time as you and have just read what you have written)

What an awful thing to have happened. I'm so sorry for you. Really hope you can get replacements of everything and get it all sorted out soon.

Sending ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Eagle

hanks Anna, it isn't the first time either



what is this world coming too





Cassie to answer your question about Fancy wearing a rug I took some pics for you cos we all love pics





Here he is sporting his leisure wear waiting to go to bed





and here he is in bed with his pj's on.


----------



## MeganH

Oh, Renee! So sorry!!



That is awful!



Hope you can get everything sorted!

My husband was just as upset as me, bless him! I called him at work to let him know and he was ready to come home and look over her himself to see if she was cut anywhere or hurt. He said to go check her again and call him. He was so sorry and didn't think she could fit behind it. I am so glad she is ok though and not mad at him. I was just so upset she could have gotten herself hurt! He called back to check on her again too! lol He said he was going to fix it right when he got home and didn't care if she messed up the fence as long as she is ok. Silly horse! That was our first scary horse experience!


----------



## AnnaC

What a sweet hubby you have Megan - worth his weght in gold!





Renee, Fancy looks so snuggly in his 'walking out' clothes and his pj's!





(he also looks as though a naughty thought wouldn't enter his brain LOL!!)

But what happened to his mane - I didn't think he had a mohawk??? Did you clip a bit close to either side, or had he asked for a new style? Suits him though.





How's your back - did you get to the Doc's??

Sorry your foot is keeping you awake Cassie - I agree, a trip back to the Docs might be a good idea.

Goodness me, if it is not vet visits it's Doc ones.


----------



## Eagle

No Anna the guy that had him is the stylist, Fancy rubbed it so much so instead of getting rid of the mites he chopped off his mane. it is slowly growing out and yesterday I sprayed him with show sheen and brushed both tail and mane hence the funky spiky look. Lol


----------



## lucky lodge

oh sorry to hear about your handbag that justs sucks..i had my bag stolen once and its a real pain in the butt having to get everything replaced..as for your foot cassie have you got it rapt up with lots of cream

on it.i get exma and it gets real itchy ..had it on my hands once, it must be really bad if its wakeing you up

you poor thing..send you a big hug


----------



## cassie

Renee, how awful that someone stole your handbag!!!



stupid idiots!!

love the pics of Fancy in his Pj's!! I'm sure he will do great being in your care again! I don't know how anyone can treat a horse so bad! let alone one SO CUTE!

went back to the docs today... she said everything was healing nicely and I won't need to go on another course... well thats all well and good... but what do I do about the itching and the pain?!! so nurofen, ice and my antibiotics and I will just have to bear it LOL

Jenny excma sucks doesn't it!

a product that we have just started (my dad gets a bit of excma too) its a cow product "deri sal" (I think thats how its spelt will check when I get home LOL) it is for dairy cows when their udders get cracked, dry and sore.... it is BRILLIANT for excma!! Finally found a product that works!



obviously I can't put it on my feet as I have the infection, But I have been putting it on my legs... started it on Friday and the excma is almost completley gone!!



YAY! so if you need stuff try this! it is the best!!

well Buddy is now sold... we sold him for $660



at least we got good money for him!



we also sold that brown bull I put the pics up of a few months ago... we got $980 for him!!!!!



Dad was very happy!

we sold a few of our young steers but they didn't get quite as high as we were hoping so we have decided we are going to try a new breeding program... get rid of quite a few of our cows (mainly the older and smaller ones) keep about 20-30 breeding cows that are bigger framed, really condition our paddocks up set up fattening paddocks for our heifers and steers and really have a go at getting them in top condition to sell! I am SO excited!! I have been wanting to do this for ages! but always whenever I bring the subject up Dad says I don't have enough time or its not the right time to do it!! COME ON DAD! lets do this! I already have plans for the paddock fences (we will break some of our bigger paddocks off into smaller paddocks (this will also be good for my horses lol but shhhhh!!) LOL and hopefully fingers crossed!! over christmas Dad will teach me to drive the tractor!!!



I mean what kind of country girl am I if I can't even drive a tractor!!



LOL I'm so excited to get this breeding program started! obviously it won't happen straight away! we have to fatten up the cows we want to sell... but at least we have a plan... and I might even start doing what I can to help now



(my three brothers aren't that interested in working the farm, and I can't do as much as they would be able too...



but I might try get my middle bro Andrew to help... he is the most willing to help tidy the paddocks )


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> over christmas Dad will teach me to drive the tractor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what kind of country girl am I if I can't even drive a tractor!!


Just don't go full speed with a hay bale on the front end loader and take a corner to hard



:rofl

But if you want to do it my way: no parents watching and the ability to get it back on four wheels before it actually hits the ground


----------



## Eagle

Wings said:


> Just don't go full speed with a hay bale on the front end loader and take a corner to hard
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> But if you want to do it my way: no parents watching and the ability to get it back on four wheels before it actually hits the ground






cornering on 2 wheels is great fun



my trailer was full of poop so it could have








Cassie you are very right, udder cream is wonderful and I have a big tub in the yard that I use on the horses sometimes





Your new plan sounds great, no wonder you are so excited.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> cornering on 2 wheels is great fun
> 
> 
> 
> my trailer was full of poop so it could have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie you are very right, udder cream is wonderful and I have a big tub in the yard that I use on the horses sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your new plan sounds great, no wonder you are so excited.


Thanks I am very very excited!!





as I wrote on Bree's thread, here is my friend's miniautre... Pumpkin... what do you all think of her? I think she might be a bit long in the back? she is tiny!! maybe 28 inches IF THAT! she is the brattiest little mare! LOL and alot of fun...

also a pic of Bek with her gelding Rocky... Royalwood Pop Rock, runner up newcomer galloway at Horse of the year! she was so happy!!




and little Pumpkin LOL




night all... hopefully I won't get waken by my stupid foot in the night grrr!! LOL hope you all have a good day/ night!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Love the tractor stories! My tractor days were all of the 60's and 70's when these machines (and the equipment they attached to) were simple and straightforward LOL!! I look at Euros' HUGE monsters when he comes here to deliver big round bales of hay to us, and think to myself "No way"!! I wouldn't even know where to begin!





Glad you have found something to help with your leg and soon (hopefully) your foot Cassie. We never found that udder cream (or the sort available to us back then) much good with the cows - too mild and not greasy enough to really soften the teats - so we used Zinc and Caster cream. Since then we have used the same stuff for everything from horsey cracked heels to babies botties (human ones!) and never found anything better.





Oooops just been called a family conference (we are having them daily at the mo) - back shortly!


----------



## cassie

Lol hope everything is ok Anna!!! Grrr third ice pack tonight!! It's so itchy n sore if I dnt have an ice pack on! So over this

The udder cream that we get works really well on the dairy cows apparently lol it works on me anyway just wish it was instant lol this one has zinc in it n something else which I can't remember hehe anyway see u in the morning well it technically is the morning but at a normal hr!! Lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

Love the tractor stories. and I can relate to the 60s and 70s era. Remenber Anna, we didn't even have a shade much less an enclosed cab. I was raised on a farm and my brother was 5 yrs younger than me so I learned and helped with most of the farmwork. Loved it and still do. I have just started learning to drive the hubbies Kabota. It has more leavers on it than Ive ever seen on a tractor. Still fun to learn tho.





Cassie, I sorry your foot is keeping you up. Hopefully it is well on the way to healing. Sending you hugs.


----------



## MeganH

Hope you have a good sleep without any pains tonight Cassie. That can't be fun waking up often because of pain like that





I have never driven a tractor before.. are there different gears like a manual transmission car? I want to learn to drive a 5 speed (manual transmission) but haven't gotten the chance to yet. My FIL has an old rebuilt tractor that is pretty to look at but I don't think I'd be allowed in since the only 'tractor' I have driven was our riding lawn mower LOL


----------



## Eagle

I love driving and really enjoy going out in the horsebox, we bought a new one last year and I drove it back from the u.k, it was great fun cos I was alone and it was like the good old days when I was a groom and I used to travel around Europe to go to shows, just me, the horses and the road





Here is my latest toy!





Megan I have only driven tractors with normal gears but I don't know if the new big ones are different


----------



## cassie

Wow Renee!! Your new truck is awesome!!! Love it!

I love driving to! My new Toyota rav 4 is manual n I love it so much!

We have three tractors two are quite old but do the job n one is new air con cd player enclosed cab obviously n all the rest it's my uncles he bought when he lost his eye but do u know he prefers to drive the older ones lol ( roll my eyes) finally the sun has come out n is quite warm hopefully it will be a nice warm day today


----------



## Wings

Love the horse truck! I'm supposed to be saving up for a new horse float but then I bought Spesh



I need to stop buying horses!

My tractor is teeny weeny, it's either the biggest ride on mower or the smallest tractor, it sort of sits between them! Either way it means it's easier for me to do stupid things on it



:OKinteresting like the time I hit a dip in the ground so hard I bounced myself into the air which deactivated the engine, stopping the tractor and I landed behind the seat



:rofl





And I wonder why no one lets me drive a quad bike


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooooo that's some smart lorry Renee - is that a Merc? Your luton looks like ours - plenty of room to shove a couple of human bodies up there to sleep out of the way!

How's it divided inside? Rear ramp? Just being nosey!! Like you I used to love driving my old lorry years ago (round the UK though, not Europe!) to the shows etc. The horses loved it too - think they enjoyed getting away for the day/few days. LOL!!

Cassie, hope this good weather means that you will be able to get some sunshine to your bad foot?

Megan tractors are all manual in the sense that they have gears like a car, but they have loads of extra gears as well (well the modern ones do!) and like some modern lorries, you can select a gear before you actually need it and lock it in when you want it (well I know what I mean LOL!!) Which is why I wouldnt want to start tractor driving again now with the new ones!!

Been extra busy myself the last couple of weeks as I have moved up from my mobile home in the garden into the house for the winter months. We have been decorating the house so I now have the 'big' bedroom, with loads of cupboard/wardrobe space including the house's airing cupboard, plus a radiator in the hall just outside, so boy I'm cooking!! The mobile was just getting more cold and pretty damp as the weather changed (too expensive to heat it properly during the cold weather, so I'm just not used to this amount of warmth - IT'S WONDERFUL!!

But it has been a 'amusing' two weeks. I was worried about one of the cats (my personal one) who had always lived down in my mobile and was always too nervous to enter the main house (other cats/terriers/noisy humans), so I got my bedroom all set up with my bed and familiar furniture from the mobile, then I got a ladder and set it up against the roof of the porch below my window and then lean't out the window and called her - knew she would come as, unusually for cats, she comes to call and follows me everywhere - she ran to the porch, ran round it, found the ladder and up she came! Having found my bedroom with all its familar things, plus her food bowl and water, and of course M stretched out on the bed (!), she has settled beautifully. I leave the window open all the time so she can come and go, and now when I enter the house by the back door, she races round to her ladder to meet me upstairs, bless her. Trouble is that the other cats have now discovered the ladder and, rather than use the catflap and risk getting chased by a naughty JR most every time she hears it flap open or shut, they ALL use my room to enter and exit the house - and pinch my girl's food instead of their own downstairs!! What we put up with for our furkids, bless them!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Anna, I love you cat story.



She has got to be one special cat. I can see her doing it and think it's so precious. I don't have any cats, but plenty of little dashounds. They can also be so funny. Dudley decides when it's time for me to go to bed. He gets in my chai ( that's where he sleeps at night) and won't get down He looks at me when I try to get him down like he is saying it's bedtime.

Renee, I'd also love to hear about your new ride. It is beautiful. Details please.


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Ooooooo that's some smart lorry Renee - is that a Merc? Your luton looks like ours - plenty of room to shove a couple of human bodies up there to sleep out of the way!
> 
> How's it divided inside? Rear ramp? Just being nosey!! Like you I used to love driving my old lorry years ago (round the UK though, not Europe!) to the shows etc. The horses loved it too - think they enjoyed getting away for the day/few days. LOL!!
> 
> Cassie, hope this good weather means that you will be able to get some sunshine to your bad foot?
> 
> Megan tractors are all manual in the sense that they have gears like a car, but they have loads of extra gears as well (well the modern ones do!) and like some modern lorries, you can select a gear before you actually need it and lock it in when you want it (well I know what I mean LOL!!) Which is why I wouldnt want to start tractor driving again now with the new ones!!
> 
> Been extra busy myself the last couple of weeks as I have moved up from my mobile home in the garden into the house for the winter months. We have been decorating the house so I now have the 'big' bedroom, with loads of cupboard/wardrobe space including the house's airing cupboard, plus a radiator in the hall just outside, so boy I'm cooking!! The mobile was just getting more cold and pretty damp as the weather changed (too expensive to heat it properly during the cold weather, so I'm just not used to this amount of warmth - IT'S WONDERFUL!!
> 
> But it has been a 'amusing' two weeks. I was worried about one of the cats (my personal one) who had always lived down in my mobile and was always too nervous to enter the main house (other cats/terriers/noisy humans), so I got my bedroom all set up with my bed and familiar furniture from the mobile, then I got a ladder and set it up against the roof of the porch below my window and then lean't out the window and called her - knew she would come as, unusually for cats, she comes to call and follows me everywhere - she ran to the porch, ran round it, found the ladder and up she came! Having found my bedroom with all its familar things, plus her food bowl and water, and of course M stretched out on the bed (!), she has settled beautifully. I leave the window open all the time so she can come and go, and now when I enter the house by the back door, she races round to her ladder to meet me upstairs, bless her. Trouble is that the other cats have now discovered the ladder and, rather than use the catflap and risk getting chased by a naughty JR most every time she hears it flap open or shut, they ALL use my room to enter and exit the house - and pinch my girl's food instead of their own downstairs!! What we put up with for our furkids, bless them!!


HAHA Anna what a wonderful story!!



I love cats that are so personal like that! not a huge cat fan myself but being a vet nurse I'm always near them n doing stuff with them... the nice weather didn't last,...



back to overcast n cold... at least we don't have a heat wave!!



but we can't heat our pool for the warm weather because there is no sun...



oh well LOL

The farrier came today to do Finn's feet again... he was SO GOOD!!!! I have been working with him with picking up his feet and all the rest and we didn't even have to hold him for most of it!! he didn't like his front feet being done but he was such the little gentleman! the farrier couldn't believe how good her was! so proud of my baby man!!!





Renee please tell us more about your new truck! its SO exciting!! I'm thinking I will save up to get a float... (have never had one... ) but with everything happening with Finn n needing to borrow floats... I think I'm going to need to get one... escpeically if I want to do any showing! and if I did get a float I could take Smartie up to my friends arena for rides with her and that would be really cool!

but it will be a while before I get one LOL have to pay my vet bill first...

Renee and Anna, do you call trucks Lorrys? what do you class as a truck? hehe I love all these different words the different countries use


----------



## Eagle

Thanks everyone



Yes Anna it is an Oakley on a Merc. I have put it away for the winter as we normally get snow around now



I will climb aboard later and take some pics from the inside, it has a rear ramp and loads 4-5 big horses (or 30 mini's)





My brother in law uses it mostly as I have no big horse any more, Cassie I bought a trailer for the mini's as it is much easier to use but to be honest when Britt was in colic I put her in the car



(running for cover) I just didn't have time to check tires and hook up so I reversed up to a wall that she was standing on and she walked straight in. This is what I drive:






Luckily it has tinted windows so I didn't get stopped by the motor way police.

Bree my tractor is small and very old but it is great fun cutting the grass, plus it is small enough to fit in between each field so I can keep it tidy.


----------



## cassie

Very very nice renee!! Id take some pics of Ellie my rav ( yes I named my car hehe) but she is really dirty at the moment from the rain lol

We were considering putting Finn n suzie in the back of my dads navara if we couldn't get a float so I have no issues with putting minis in cars lol haha I can imagine if the cops pulled you over you would have given them what for saying it was an emergency which it was!!! 

Finn is running around so happy on his new feet!!! Funny little kid!


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie a lorry is an enclosed vehicle used to transport animals or goods around. A truck is an opened backed vehicle, usually a similar size to a large estate car. It has an enclosed cab and an open back so you can chuck things staight in the back or carry/stack things like bales of hay/straw/feed sacks/fuel cans etc etc. Some trucks come with removable back 'covers' - soft flat ones just to keep goods dry, or solid tall ones so you can carry calves or sheep (minis??) safely in them.

So if your lorries are trucks, what are your trucks?????

So glad little Finn was a good boy with his feet - you are doing a great job with his training Cassie.





Renee, when we were looking at flat beds so we could have our lorry built, we did think about a Merc, but were warned that parts could be difficult to get and expensive, so went with the Iveco. But my original lorry was an Oakley body on a Ford base - lovely old girl!!


----------



## cassie

Oh thanks Anna



lol well I think what you class as a truck is what we class as a ute... Can be large or small car size ( you can get 4wd or sports utes) n you can have a hard cover or canopy on the back or soft cover or rails... My dads nissan navara has a canopy on the back n Is so great you can chuck things in the back n not worry about them getting wet or stolen... A truck would be anything over 1tonne towing capacity... Whether its a beautiful horse truck like renees a tipper a flat bed a crane etc lol does that make sense? Hope so





Haven't gotten very far with the halter training but I might do that over the Christmas break


----------



## cassie

its raining here again today...






n very cold!! silly Suzie kept her little Finn out in the rain all night



he was cold wet and shivering this morning... so I have gone and got him a new waterproof rug... I don't want him getting sick again!!!!



will take some pics of him with it later if it fits him LOL



so hard to get one that fits him LOL

When I went out to feed them this morning, Smartie was standing with his bum towards me, I called to him and he turned around... the poor silly man! he had SOMEHOW!! gotten his cotton hood over his head!! and was seeing out of the ear holes!



he was so good and just stood there (as he couldn't see very well) I'm so lucky he is such a good boy, if he had been more skittish I'm sure he would have done some damage!!



so the hood is off until I can work out what he did... it was pouring with rain so i just undid it and tucked it under his other rug (wasn't going to take his waterproof rug off!)

he was so miserable my silly man! I think he must have been trying to eat the grass on the other side of the fence... you know the grass is always greener on the other side stuff!

and got his hood caught on the little strip of barbed wire fence that is in there... n he pulled away and the hood came with it... the only thing I can think of... a little bit scary what they can do while we sleep!!


----------



## cassie

Just wanted to say thanks to Renee! I received a lovely italian Christmas card yesterday! Thankyou 

We were all trying to say the words lol n of course we couldn't lol was lots of fun though... Thanks for caring


----------



## Eagle

You are so welcome, it was quicker than I expected. I wish you and your family a very merry Christmas and a happy New Year.


----------



## cassie

lol thanks heaps Renee!





quick question... can manes change colour?? I was sure that Finn's mane was black...



but now its looking like its going brown...





n I'm just wondering if I'm seeing things/ he is really dirty or if he really is going brown...





also what do you all think of his brown stockings? if he was bay shouldn't he have black stockings??


----------



## Wings

I demand new photos!

No answers shall be given without them!




:rofl


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Renee! I received a lovely italian Christmas card yesterday! Thankyou
> 
> We were all trying to say the words lol n of course we couldn't lol was lots of fun though... Thanks for caring






yer thanks renee i got my card to..



.i still havent got my sh#t togher and sent any yet





i know iam a bad girl


----------



## a mini dream come true

Don't feel bad Jenny. Got mine addressed and hubby forgot to get stamps so mine are still here.



We need more pics


----------



## Eagle

Cassie, I don't think I can answer you question cos Bree might



me, I think we need some new pics first!





sshhhh go and look at the pics of Dipinto as a baby on my site! sshhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> Cassie, I don't think I can answer you question cos Bree might
> 
> 
> 
> me, I think we need some new pics first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sshhhh go and look at the pics of Dipinto as a baby on my site! sshhhhhhhhhhhh






:yes


----------



## cassie

Lol ok will take pics tomorrow... If it isn't raining again lol it's hard when it rains as his cOat is wet n so not a true colour but will try


----------



## cassie

LINDI!!!!!!!!!! may I request you send us some new pics of Dinki???!!!!! she must be SO CUTE and FUFFY by now!!!



please please please please please please please hehe can we see some piccies???!



:wub





Thankyou for my Christmas Card!!! it was lovely to get it in the mail today!!



Merry Christmas!


----------



## AnnaC

OK so where are the pics Cassie????? And you too Lindy, please lets have a few of Dinky and the tribe.






Busily occupied today my friends - it's daughter Cathy's birthday (14th). DD and Kym eventually arrived up here last night at around 11pm (having had to wait in for man to mend their boiler and then into a garage for someone to tighten the car's fan belt, which of course had decided to loosen itself!! Of course too the weather is awful, wind, rain and snowy bits, so they are terrified they will get snowed in and not get back to work!!)

Today everyone is going shopping and collecting 'bits' for a 'pic for yourself' Birthday tea and evening (some booze of course LOL!!), so I might not be on here very much later. December is a bad month for us Birthday wise, as apart from Cathy's, there is mine on the 27th and Hamish turns 20 on the 28th!

Catch you all later, maybe - hope the weather is ok with you Lindy.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Glad your card arrived Cassie hope you have a great christmas 



 ..I did put a couple of new pictures on Dinky's thread yesterday couldnt resist taking a few while she was getting yet another soaking in the storms..poor girl..Im hoping to get some nice fluffy ones if the sun ever comes out from behind the huge black clouds that dominate our sky atm..we have had thunder, lightening, hail, rain, snow and a howling gail force icey wind these last few weeks enough to make you think about moving somewhere sunny and warm 



 looking forward to the spring and watching the garden transform into life and colour once again


----------



## Eagle

Lindi my boys are molting cos it is so darn warm here


----------



## cassie

I'll try load some pics this weekend!

my brother borrowed my camera and lost the cord to connect it to the computer!!!






I'm sure its up in his room but he reckons he can't find it! n that means I have to go up into his mess!!!!



LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

Eagle said:


> Lindi my boys are molting cos it is so darn warm here



Lucky You..its freezing here even had snow but not alot..more forcast for tomorrow..the wind is icey cold and cuts right throiugh you..I see the ponies stood outside tonight just before i put them to bed against the hedge tails to the wind a sure sign the weather is cold BBbrrrrr


----------



## Eagle

Lindi I hope your weather gets better soon cos i will be flying to your neck of the woods a week today and I don't do cold!


----------



## AnnaC

How long are you staying at your parents Renee and are you all coming over? Bet your parents are getting excited.


----------



## Eagle

We are all going to U.K for 1 week Anna from the 23rd - 30th. I went on Wednesday to Milan to get a new passport and we are flying out of Nice to Heathrow. yippeee I am getting excited. Mummy will feed the kids, make the beds and hug me loads and my big brother will high jack my boys to go off and do silly boy things cos he only has a very girly little girl called Mia who I adore. The first thing I will do is drive into the New Forest where I used to ride and go for a cream tea



Then I will go shopping with mum who will redo my entire wardrobe cos I look like (her words) "some crazy horse woman"





I might even brush my hair



(that will make mummy happy)





I will eat bacon and eggs and nibble on custard creams





Not long to go yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Eagle

Oh Cassie, I always knew you were a sweet heart but this proves it.



Diane you were very lucky to have Cassie as your SS

I just love your drawing, Cassie you have quite a talent for writing and drawing.

*Merry* *Christmas* *my nutty friends*.


----------



## a mini dream come true

How incredibly special




for such an incredibly special person. Diane you do so much for others, you deserve so much goodness in your life.






Cassie the drawing is fantastic.



You are a very talented artist. How eonderful and thoughtful of you.


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Aww how sweet..Well Done Cassie what a fab drawing and such a lovely thought


----------



## Wings

What a fantastic gift!!



:OKinteresting


----------



## MeganH

That is just beautiful, Cassie and Diane



Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## lucky lodge

WOW what a lovely thought ....


----------



## Eagle

Diane, my world has been so much better since I met you crazy girls



Thank you to each and everyone of you


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie what a wonderful wonderful box of Christmas prezzies you sent to Diane - but Diane, in my opinion you deserve it, you are a very special person and do so much to help others.





I also have to add how much you folk here have brightened this past year for me. A huge THANK YOU to you all.


----------



## lucky lodge

me 2 ,,,i dont no what i would have done with out you girls,thank you everyone for being there

for me through bad, and the happy times....


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> We are all going to U.K for 1 week Anna from the 23rd - 30th. I went on Wednesday to Milan to get a new passport and we are flying out of Nice to Heathrow. yippeee I am getting excited. Mummy will feed the kids, make the beds and hug me loads and my big brother will high jack my boys to go off and do silly boy things cos he only has a very girly little girl called Mia who I adore. The first thing I will do is drive into the New Forest where I used to ride and go for a cream tea Then I will go shopping with mum who will redo my entire wardrobe cos I look like (her words) "some crazy horse woman"
> 
> I might even brush my hair (that will make mummy happy)
> 
> I will eat bacon and eggs and nibble on custard creams
> 
> Not long to go yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Renee sounds like you are going to have an absoloutly wonderful time!! so glad! you deserve to be spoilt!! make sure you let your mum hug you lots and spoil you heaps!!!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, I just HAVE to copy this here -- LOOK what our incredible Cassie did for me!!!
> 
> IT'S HERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S HERE!!!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> Someone in Australia, PLEASE give our Cassie a GREAT BIG HUG for me!!
> 
> This package arrived in the most beautiful box and inside -- well, let's just say I'm still crying "happy tears" !!
> 
> First there was the wonderful Koala Bear bone china mug, and an awesome travel mug -- the likes of which I have never seen before! It's a porcelain bottom with a flexible rubber topper! I've never seen one like it before, but since I drink 30+ cups of coffee a day, it will get LOTS of use! Next came 3 of the cutest "Little Bear" figurines, and then a wonderful picture frame that said "My horse and me!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then......hidden in the bottom of the box was something of incredible value! I'm still crying my "happy tears" and I know they will appear each and EVERY time I see this wonderful tribute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture frame with a HAND DRAWN picture of my incredible, priceless stallion -- Sweetwaters Texas Spotty!!!! Cassie, it took my breath away -- to think you gave of your time and talent to send me something so special. I can not express the incredible feelings that welled up inside me when I opened it. GOD BLESS YOU and thank you so very much! It now has a place of honor on my baby grand piano in my living room, right in the center of my treasured family photos and horse awards.
> 
> I can never thank you enough! MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOURS -- AND MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF US!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _PS - since you didn't sign the picture, I cut your signature off the shipping label and added it to the bottom!_


You are SO VERY WELCOME Diane!!! and as the girls have said you deserve it!!! all the help you gave me during Suzie's pregnancy, and the continued love and support while Finn has been growing up you are so special to me and you deserve to be spoilt!!!!!! so you are very welcome! and it is just a small token of my appreciation and thanks to you!!

I am very glad you liked everything!! I loved shopping for you and spoiling you!



Eagle said:


> Diane, my world has been so much better since I met you crazy girls Thank you to each and everyone of you


so true Renee!! and it can be said back to you aswell!! you are such a special person!! always caring for everyone else especially me hehe!!

Love you so much! Merry Christmas!



AnnaC said:


> Oh Cassie what a wonderful wonderful box of Christmas prezzies you sent to Diane - but Diane, in my opinion you deserve it, you are a very special person and do so much to help others.
> 
> I also have to add how much you folk here have brightened this past year for me. A huge THANK YOU to you all.


very true Anna! Diane does deserve it! I am just so glad I could make her happy at Christmas time and give her a few small things to brighten her day and hopefully her life!!

you all mean SO much to me! no amount of words or presents can express what you have all done for me! supporting me through everything and guiding me! I have become a better (and more knowledgable LOL) person from all of you lovely ladies!! my cyber family!!


----------



## cassie

Hi everyone, after a very long wait you have been very very patient I finally found my camera cord!!



under Andrew's bed!!



LOL

so here are some pictures of him,

First let me tell you what I have been up to this arvo





came home from work at 6pm and it was actually sunny and warm!!



so I thought I know I will wash Smartie's mane (I'm trying to get it to grow so I am washing it as much as possible as that helps) he decided he didn't want his halter on and was prancing around arching his neck LOL funny thing never acts his age



finally caught him and gave his mane a real good wash





I had water left over so I thought I wonder how Finn would go giving him his first bath



he was EXCELLENT!!! so proud of my little man! I had two buckets of warm water, one with shampoo one with clean water, I have a brush with a sponge in the middle and is the best for washing them, soaked it with water and started brushing it over Finn



he loved it! thought he was getting scratches hehe silly boy! even let me scrape him off n towel dry him



was such a good boy! didn't even have to halter him (which by the way his halter training is going excellently!



giong to start the leading soon that will be fun!



)

once I let him go, then he went feral! lol rearing bucking racing around the paddocks LOL at least he was drying himself off! but not once did he roll thank goodness hehe so my little Finn is nice and clean and doing great!

On Saturday I went to my best friend Rebekah's house and rode her new hack for the first time



he is 16.3 hh!!!! and her mum needed to lift me on LOL as you know I'm only 5 ft 2 hehe

he was such a lovely ride!



I added some photos of me riding him too



don't look at my feet or hand position LOL its been quite a while since I have ridden hehe


this is BJ!










Rebekah BJ and me








and now some of Finn












his brown stockings lol what do you think?







do you think Suzie has lost any weight yet??


----------



## Eagle

Oh Cassie they are great pics



You look great on BJ and he is a lovely boy





Finn is all fluffy



I need a Finn hug !

Suzie is looking much better and I think she will be fine once she has weaned Finn and is back to her usual playful self


----------



## MeganH

Lovely pictures Cassie



You look great on BJ! What a nice looking boy. But not as nice as FInn



Finn looks adorable as usual. Yay for his first bath



Suzie is looking better! She sure does have a lot of mane!


----------



## lucky lodge

your suzie and little finn are just gorgess



oh you have a lovely position in the saddle....


----------



## Wings

Yay Pics!



:yeah





They look great Cassie!

And to finally answer your colour question



Finn looks typical bay to me. The light shading on his legs is foal shading and the darker colour where he is clipped is also a typical colour for bays. Although looking at it I think he is darker then Derby and definetly darker then Sterling!


----------



## AnnaC

Awe Finn is just so cute cute cute!











After Renee I'm next in line for cuddles.





Suzie is looking great Cassie, and yes, she has lost weight - well done to you!

BJ is a very lovely horse - just the right size for you! You look good together.


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> Lovely pictures Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> You look great on BJ! What a nice looking boy. But not as nice as FInn
> 
> 
> 
> Finn looks adorable as usual. Yay for his first bath
> 
> 
> 
> Suzie is looking better! She sure does have a lot of mane!


thanks Megan, yes Suzie has ALOT of mane LOL it never tangles though which is great! I think it is her shetland bloodlines coming through there LOL I love her mane thinking of thinning her forlock a little bit though, and if it ever gets really hot this summer I will either plait her mane or thin it a bit too though I love her thick mane so I think I might plait it hehe



lucky lodge said:


> your suzie and little finn are just gorgess
> 
> 
> 
> oh you have a lovely position in the saddle....


thanks Jenny!! becuase Smartie was a bit sick over winter... lost so much weight I haven't got him back into work yet (especially with all this rain



) because I don't have a sand arena YET! lol I can't ride on the grass as its very slippery n I don't want Smartie to have an accident! but he might be going up to Rebekahs house for a few weeks in January so I can get him n myself LOL back into work



will be good! I loved riding BJ and I even tried Sitting trot for the first time LOL gosh its hard! I made it even harder cos I couldn't stop laughing!!! LOL



AnnaC said:


> Awe Finn is just so cute cute cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Renee I'm next in line for cuddles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzie is looking great Cassie, and yes, she has lost weight - well done to you!
> 
> BJ is a very lovely horse - just the right size for you! You look good together.


Thanks Anna!! I guess I can't really see Suzie's weight loss as I'm with her all day! but thankyou everyone for your kind words about her weight!





Rebekah got BJ for free!!!



we are already in love with him! and we are hoping that he will do well in the show ring! he still needs to get a lot more weight on him, but because he had been a showjumper he wasn't in hacking condition... slowly getting there!!





what do you honestly think of Finn?! is he show worthy? or kids pony? either way I'm getting him gelded... he has started rearing up on ME!!!






then as soon as I go to smack him he runs off galloping and bucking!! he is much to cocky! any advice on how I can get him to stop rearing up on me? other then cutting him (they haven't even came down yet LOL



)

what are the signs of mares on heat? I think Penny might have just been on heat... but not sure would love some advice please!!

oh n he is so much more fluffier now after his bath hehe!! he comes up for snuggles now just like Suzie!!





I might put Penny in with them tomorrow again as she doesn't put up with his brattiness like Suzie does and he always seems better behaved after...


----------



## Wings

Show worthiness: Fluffy foals are near impossible to judge! Derby was not the best looking foal but with clipping, conditioning and a lot of work he is doing very well for an 'average' quality gelding. Somtimes it's the hard work that can get you across the line



I'd say go for it! Prep him, work him and see what happens!

Heat: winking the girly bits, tail lifting, little squirty pees, backing up to horses, change in behaviour and all of the above or none!



:rofl Much easier with a stallion around as it tends to make them louder about their signs.

I track my girls when they are in season or when I see heat like signs.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Great pictures Cassie I agree with Megan though..BJ is gorgeous but not half as cute as Finn 



 he looks fab..I love his dark coat under all the cozy fluff and Suzie has to be said is a yummy mummy looking fabulous


----------



## Eagle

*HAPPY CHRISTMAS *



to you all, I hope Santa brings you all health, wealth, happiness and peace.

I am leaving tomorrow morning early but I will be back in time to say





You all be good now!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie, I would go ahead and plan some showing adventures for little Finn.





I know most folk wont agree with me, but I never worry too much about the naughty antics of young foals - colts in particular. Most 'problems' can be easily sorted once they are weaned and later gelded in the case of colts. Also, if I am likely to show something, I require it to have ATTITUDE, COCKINESS and LOOK AT ME, I'M THE BEST!!! So I dont like to 'stamp' on any naughtiness too hard, but rather wait to channel it in to schooling for the show ring.

Have a great time Renee - we will miss you!


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> 1324581485[/url]' post='1435292']I agree with you Anna! I LOVE to see "spunk" in the ring -- especially with young stallions! They must have some ATTITUDE and LOOK AT ME, I'M THE BEST in the ring -- it catches the "eye" and helps the "eye" roam back to them -- even when the "eye" might be checking someone else out! Nothing worse than seeing a "dead-head" stallion with no pizazz!~! I think it accentuates their stance, enhances their necks and helps pull the ears and head up! I love it!


Haha thanks girls



He sure has spunk at the moment lol little brat! Maybe during the holidays I will take a video of him running around n see what you think lol funny little man!

Renee hope you have a lovely time with your parents!!!!!!



Will miss you! But I'm glad to know you will be spending Christmas with those you love the most!!!Have a safe trip! Xo


----------



## cassie

Some pics of Finn!! over the Christmas break I have fenced off part of our back yard and Kingston's pen and let Suzie and Finn onto the nice grass



took some photos today,

hope you all like them














he met my Golden Retreiver, Kingston for the first time hehe King was really good! Finn a little scared hehe













A kiss for his mummy!! Suzie loves him SO SO much!!



:wub



:wub




and what do you think? a cute little show stance hehe




I also uploaded some pics of Penny today, on the main page wanted to get people's opinion on her hehe

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=127284&pid=1435955&st=0entry1435955

thats the link, if you wanted to see... she was having a bit of a gallop round


----------



## lucky lodge

wow has he grown



such a cutie


----------



## a mini dream come true

He is sooo georgous!



Love the pics they are adorable. Especially the one with Kingston.



He is going to have quite the "look at me" attitude you need in the ring. Great stance!!!


----------



## Wings

He is such a cutey!


----------



## MeganH

Look how he has grown! He is such a handsome boy



SO cute of him and the doggy.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie he looks great! I love the picture of him with King and where he is looking back as if to make sure King is not creeping up on him. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie he just keeps getting more and more adorable



Look how dark he is getting too, he will be so shiny when he looses his baby fluff.


----------



## cassie

haha thanks!!!

well its 12:26am here on the 1st of January 2012!!!











I hope and pray that 2012 is a great year for all of you! that you have many great times, and are very blessed by our Great God!!!

Love to you all!! thank you for all your help, love and support throughout last year (feels so strange writing that hehe)






HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## Eagle

*H**A**P**P**Y* *N**E**W* *Y**E**A**R *


----------



## MeganH

Happy New Year!!


----------



## cassie

Hi all





quick question...

we have finally been having summer weather, in a vengance!!! LOL

but my poor little baby finn with his wooly coat (really it feels like sheep wool) is getting really really hot!!!

I'm thinking I should clip him, he is trying to shed, guess where he has shed lol his ears!! LOL the tips of his ears and around his nose LOL thats all he has shed



typical male, not knowing how to do it properly!! LOL I have been brushing him with the curry comb to encourage the shedding but its not helping,

I have a size 10 blade will that be ok? I don't want to clip him right back in case we get cold weather again who knows with how this summer has been



LOL

your thoughts are appreciated...

also how do I change the heading on my thread?? lol don't know how LOL but thought I should change it...

Thanks


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Oh Cassie he looks great! I love the picture of him with King and where he is looking back as if to make sure King is not creeping up on him. LOL!!


haha yeah he isn't sure about King yet but as Kingston is older he doesn't chase him, and he is used to not being allowed to chase the calves so he is all good



Eagle said:


> Cassie he just keeps getting more and more adorable
> 
> 
> 
> Look how dark he is getting too, he will be so shiny when he looses his baby fluff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah


thanks Renee, he sure makes up for his lack of colour with his attitude!!



LOL the part that he was clipped from the vets is actually growing back brown, so I'm wondering if his coat will be brown and if he is clipped he is real dark underneath, my friends colt is the same, he is a yearling now... she might be coming on marestare next year when her mare is due





what age do you guys geld your colts?


----------



## lucky lodge

i know what you mean with the weather

here in perth one min. its hot then its cold ..the days here are hot then at night its bring out the jumpers

weird....maybe you could clip finn then rug at night.........


----------



## Wings

Cassie if he really is having an overheat clipping then I'd take off the underside of his neck and part of his chest, and between his front legs. Just a really minimal clip which could help him stay cool but leaves him with most of his protection so you won't have to wworry about rugging.


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Cassie if he really is having an overheat clipping then I'd take off the underside of his neck and part of his chest, and between his front legs. Just a really minimal clip which could help him stay cool but leaves him with most of his protection so you won't have to wworry about rugging.


thanks Bree, he already has his tummy n neck done from when he was sick, but his coat is just so thick!! he was sweating yesterday n lay in the shade all arvo, (at least he is smart LOL )



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Okay, Cassie. I'm confused. We're in our winter months -- just heading into our spring season in March. So, aren't you in your summer months -- heading into winter in the next 2 months?
> 
> If so, then he certainly could be clipped with a #10 -- but I wouldn't go any higher. Even if it gets cool at night, he'll be quite fine, and he may turn around and regrow his coat within the next 2 months -- in time for winter, if I'm getting the seasons right.
> 
> I know I clip my babies each year, and the two that were born in June were clipped in July -- and had started regrowing their coats for winter starting in August. They are perfectly grown out now, and made it through the 26 degree temperatures with no difficulty this past week.
> 
> So, I would say go ahead and use the #10. "Nature" has a way of making sure they have fur for winter!


cool thanks Diane! yeah I wanted a #7, but we didn't have any at the vets hehe yep I'm borrowing the vets clippers LOL so I wanted to check that a #10 would be ok  yep we are in our summer months!! but it has been a very strange and quite a cold and wet, so the poor little foals don't know whether to shed or keep their coat, my friend Renee (anyssa park) said he first foals are only just starting to shed n she has had to clip some of them too...

I'm sure he will get fluffy again really quick! LOL





Thanks!


----------



## lucky lodge

you know the rules cassie when you do clip finn we wont photos LOL LOL


----------



## cassie

lucky lodge said:


> you know the rules cassie when you do clip finn we wont photos LOL LOL


LOL ok ok I think I would be banned from here if I didn't supply photos LOL

gosh I hope I do a good job



LOL my Friend Rebekah might come round and help me!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah Yes we need pics of Finn


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> :yeah Yes we need pics of Finn


LOL ok ok will take some before and after pics when I clip him... well attempt to anyway LOL trying to orgnaise with Rebekah to come and help me  maybe we will be able to get some good pics of him and maybe a video... but will have to wait and see hehe


----------



## cassie

hehe well... Bek n I did it!! Finn was a STAR!!! was so cute! thought he was getting scratches!! LOL

except when it came to his legs but thats ok LOL we got all of him clipped!! except legs and face






his coat was SO thick!!!! it blunt the blades LOL shhh I'll just take them back to the vets they will get them cleaned hehe.... he was really good! his coat turned out pretty good, considering it was my first full clip job





we had a bit of fun with him hehe, then we jumped in the pool was so nice





so as requested here are some pics... will take some more tomorrow hopefully





So here he is!!

Kingspark Fair Warrior!! after his first clip at 3 months old!!

















so? what do you think? his coat isn't as dull as I thought it was going to be which is good LOL at the moment he looks Liver chestnut LOL



(I think anyway LOL)

after Rebekah went home another friend and her boyfriend unexpectadly dropped in, literally

I was saying bye to bek and I hear "cassie" I thought it was the kids across the road so I said "what" lol she yelled out "can you see me?" then these car headlights drive down our drive way and its Alison and Joel



LOL they were just driving around and thought they would come n say hi LOL at 10:30pm hehe was lots of fun,

anyway night all.. hope you enjoy the piccies!!!


----------



## Eagle

I want him! I want him!


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> 1326110217[/url]' post='1438939']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want him! I want him!


Lol really? Thanks Renee Did I do an alright job?? Rebekah was a great help lol



He is a bit bum high... But should that fix itself do you think?Anyway now I'm going to bed lol night


----------



## AnnaC

I'll fight you for him Renee LOL!!

Cassie, he is just so cute and you have made a really good job of the clip!








With the temperatures you are having I'm sure he will feel better, and you can always pop a rug on at night if it turns really cold, although as long as you dont bath him and remove the natural oils and grease from his coat/skin, I dont think you will need the rugs at night.

I do realise that you in Aussieland and a lot of folks in the US have temps way over what we have here in the UK, but I have never had to clip a foal in the summer, and I get really confused when you talk about foals not shedding their coats during their first summer as babies - none of my babies do any shedding until the Spring following their first winter (nor have any of the thoroughbred or hunter foals that I have bred in the past). Yes they lose hair round their eyes, muzzles and often ears, but they never actually lose their foal coats during the year of their birth. So you can see how confused I get when folk post that their babies haven't shed!!


----------



## lucky lodge

for a first time clip he looks great ...well done..



:yeah

little finn is the cuties thing .



.how tall is he, he looks really little


----------



## MeganH

Great Job, Cassie! And Finn- Great Job being absolutely adorable (as always)!!








Was it hard to clip him, Cassie? I haven't done it yet and am kind of scared lol


----------



## Lindi-loo

He looks great Cassie you did a fab job 



 love the new hair cut 



 hes so dark and looks so grown up


----------



## cassie

Thanks everyone.



Jenny I'll o n measure him now... Though he is in need of feet trimming... Can't get hold of my farrier grrr



Oh he grew out of the whole standing on his pastern thing thank goodness!

Megan he was really quite easy



I thought he would have been harder but I did have help n we just scratched him the whole time we were clipping him lol he LOOVES scratches!! Lol silly baby it really helped of course our nails were wrecked after lol but that's what you gt I guess lol

I must confess I have done dogs n cats for surgery... Dnt know if that counts lol they are all knocked out already n we use a #40 blade for that... Suzies tummy was the first horse clipping I did



N it was horrible lol I'm quite proud of my clip job this time hehe thanks everyone


----------



## cassie

He is a little over 25" tall at 3months old



N his attitude makes up for his lack of size lol



He loves his new coat though lol silly little man!


----------



## Wings

Nice job cassie!


----------



## cassie

As promised here are some piccies



I went a little crazy yesterday lol as it was too hot to do anything else but I had fun,

Finn at almost 4 months old!!!! Renee and I were chatting yesterday and we think he will be seal brown, whats your opinions...? oh n which Daddy do you think it is?

















and Suzie



finally starting to lose that baby tummy








my special moo cows...

you remember the black cow we had to pull her calf out? look at her now!!



the benefits of having a wet summer HEAPS of grass for our moo's


(what do you think Diane?)





my beautiful Kia girl




her first baby Samson (not much of a baby now!!!!








more in the next post....


----------



## cassie

... Kia's new baby... Delilah, (Lailah)



:wub



:wub







and her Daddy. who is a big man now too!!!!


----------



## MeganH

Very cute. I love Finn and his bucket. Kias baby is cute too!


----------



## JAX

Haven't kept up very good with everyone for awhile now.



Wow Finn is growing into such a cute little man. What were the color choices on the daddy(s) again? I know its in this thread somewhere but was hoping not to have to go thru all 111 pages to find it...


----------



## cassie

no problem at all Diane, I thought you would like seeing her again, we will be putting her to our angus bull in the next few days...





Hi Jax



Thanks for stopping in



yeah he has grown little man!

the colour options were a bay and white pinto with blue eyes, or a silver dapple with 4 white socks lol


----------



## JAX

Well Finn sure looks like a Bay to me.... Sooooo my guess would be the Bay Pinto is the daddy. Two Silver Dapples (actually silver blacks) cannot make a Bay because neither of them would carry the Agouti gene that is required to turn the Black base into a Bay.

Silver dapple + Silver dapple =

Silver Dapple

Black

Chestnut

Silver Dapple + Bay =

Silver Bay

Bay

Silver Dapple

Black

Chestnut


----------



## Equuisize

Son of a gun isn't he a cutie all grown into a real little boy.

I think he is a bay also.

Zoe's Mom was a seal brown and you'll see the difference.

I had to re-scan this and I don't think the color came out as good....but she is just all brown...no shadings or counter shadings.


----------



## cassie

Thanks Nancy and Jax, I agree that it is the pinto, Finn also has a partial blue eye, which makes me think the pinto.

Wow Zoe's mum is lovely, yeah I can see what you mean... its so hard with the baby fluff LOL I guess we will see as he gets older


----------



## Eagle

Welcome back Jax, how are you?





Cassie great pics, thank you.



You will have to get Finn tested to put us out of our misery.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Welcome back Jax, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie great pics, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to get Finn tested to put us out of our misery.


haha yes I will, going to get him tested for splash when I get Penny tested... will have to investigate further to get a real idea








p.s hey Nancy was Zoe's mum pregnant in this pic?


----------



## Eagle

Diane has she been tested? I would have sworn she was liver chestnut bwdik


----------



## Eagle

What made me doubt was that as far as I know (not that I know much)



Seal browns have Pangare too which your lovely lady doesn't. Liver chestnuts may be identified by small amounts of reddish hair on the lower legs, mane and tail which she does have. 





Good job I only register with one or I would be totally lost


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! lots of chatting going on here - sorry I've been a bit busy and seem to have missed loads!





Love the pics of your pretty cows Cassie, and of course those of the FAB FINN!





That's a very pretty mare Diane - but however hard I looked at her pictures, I couldn't see the few chestnut hairs that Renee spotted - must try to find my old glasses!!

I'm absolutely useless with colours - would love to have you lot come over here and tell me what my minis are - as far as I'm concerned I have blacks, bays, the odd spotted, piebalds, skewbalds, chestnuts and duns!! Just beginning to think there might be the odd silver and perhaps a bit of sabino here and there, but that's it. LOL!! Of course now I have started adding Dragon to the mix, heaven only knows what these youngsters are? All I know is that they will ALL get tested for LWO before I try breeding from them.


----------



## JAX

Eagle said:


> Welcome back Jax, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie great pics, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to get Finn tested to put us out of our misery.






Hi Eagle I am doing fine! How is your boy doing? I have not been posting lately but am still lurking to check out how all the foals like the adorable Finn are doing.


----------



## cassie

lol Finn and the rest of my gang are all misery today, we have gone from two days of hot summer muggy weather back to the cold rainy weather lol gosh someone would think we live in England lol



but we are LOVING the green grass!!!!



the cows and the paddocks haven't looked this great in years!!!





Finn has his rug on today, only just fits over his porky little tummy LOL I might get him a proper horse rug soon...






I love my little man and he has really settled down nicely now



he hasn't reared up on me in weeks



and he isn't even nipping me as much, I growl at him if he does, he is missing his balls (the toy balls that he plays with not the others he still has those LOL) but my brother lost the inflater nib and so I can't pump them up... will try get one when I go to the shops today


----------



## JAX

Oh yes a new inflator for Finns ball might mean new videos for us to enjoy!!


----------



## cassie

JAX said:


> Oh yes a new inflator for Finns ball might mean new videos for us to enjoy!!


haha ok will go and check if we have one... LOL hopefully he still remembers how to play with one


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> 1328081734[/url]' post='1444008']I'm still laughing at this one!


Hehe I'm glad I made you laugh Diane



I was laughing myself when I wrote it


----------



## Eagle

give the poor guy back his balls


----------



## Wings

I think it's the pinto because of Finn's blue fleck. If it stays of course! Have you got any recent pics of it?

However Suzie isn't a silver dapple (silver on black) she's a silver bay/chocolate taffy (silver on bay) and from memory the other sire was also silver bay/chocolate taffy so they could easily produce a bay.



Both can have a dappled coat so it can get confusing when one is called 'silver dapple' and it's why I hate the term





Silver dapples have a real silver quality to their coat, almost metalic at times.




I know the appie gets in the way



but you can see the silver grey through his coat.

Now compare him to this guy (not mine but the owner's don't mind)




He is one of the most spectacular silver bays/chocolate taffies in the ring. You can see he has dapples as well but he has that rich brown colouring that Suzie has as well. The silver bays also can get gold tones through the coat and mane/tail.

Can't help myself



I'm a colour nut!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Now who is this?


----------



## Wings

a mini dream come true said:


> Now who is this?



Thats my new show gelding that I never fail to show off



:rofl Diane loves him 'cause he's an appie of course!



Silver Dapple/Black appie to be exact!

Not exactly sure what type of appie, I would have thought varnish but he has held that colouring quite consistently and I don't know how solid he was born. Any suggestions Diane? You can answer the spotty questions and I'll take the dilute ones


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl I was checking in on my phone earlier and misunderstood.



:rofl Diane said "MY new boy" I was trying to figure out when she got a new one and didn't tell us



:rofl



. He is a gorgeous guy and you should show him off every chance you get



:drool


----------



## Wings

a mini dream come true said:


> :rofl I was checking in on my phone earlier and misunderstood.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl Diane said "MY new boy" I was trying to figure out when she got a new one and didn't tell us
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> . He is a gorgeous guy and you should show him off every chance you get
> 
> 
> 
> :drool






:rofl Don't encourage her! Everytime she says she's getting the jet ready for a trip I have to go hide him just incase


----------



## a mini dream come true

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> That's right -- keep him hidden!!!!
> 
> But, actually I was VERY careful to say "MY" new boy with quotes around the "MY" -- so I can't really claim him -- but my intent is there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new horses here -- except for hopefully some nice upcoming babies -- then a few more have to leave as these finances are killing me!



I need to stay off my phone it gets me in trouble all the time. Diane, so which one is up first?


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, I thought it was Blessie -- but now I'm not sure. She had me scared a couple of days ago -- acting and walking very strange like the nerves were being pressed on. She's a mare who will NEVER let you near her, but she actually let me walk up to her and TOUCH her! I thought she was dying on me! But, the next day she was back taking off for far away places when I entered the paddock.
> 
> I'm going to stall all of them over the weekend, worm and do the "ring test" so maybe once I can get her tied up I can tell better. I'm just hopeful she didn't lose this baby this year. I really expected her to be much bigger than she is appearing right now -- so maybe the "ring" will tell me!


hope she is in foal for you Diane... should she be close??


----------



## Eagle

I think it is about time we saw some of Diane's furballs


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> 1328256263[/url]' post='1444519']I think it is about time we saw some of Diane's furballs


Haha I agree completely Renee, Diane I will even let you hijack Suzie n Finns threas!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

yer photos would be nice


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I do so agree Renee - come on Diane, let's have some pictures plus dates for those in foal.





Had a bit of an 'incident' here early yesterday morning - not good for my already fragile nervous system!

Without going into long details (but knowing me I will!) we have been doing masses of work here over the last few days clearing out our two huge old stone barns (full of stables, horse stuff and rubbish) ready for a building inspector to arrive (this morning t 9.30am) to give us permission to start work converting them into residential dwellings. We re-made the home-made stables under another old tin barn for the 3 boys and moved them across on the Wednesday afternoon. Mootie was quite happy to have his old stable back again in spite of the open aspect to the 'fresh air'!! (16x14 foot space). But Dragon and PT had to share their space (8x14) so not so happy about this!! Put up a big solid wall between them as Dragon not that happy about sharing wall space with others - he races round and round and launches himself at the walls until he settles down, bit of a pest as these times. Anyway they all settled by teatime so that was great.

Got up yesterday morning (Thursday) and went out to feed - NO DRAGON!! The 'hurdle' that formed his door was open, several piles of droppings on the floor around the barn, brooms scattered on the floor too, plus an empty feed bin upturned and its lid had been pushed in under the 'hurdle' door of Mootie's stable. But no sign of my naughty boy. Heart stopping moment when I realised that he had access to our garden and therefore to two open field gates leading to the mares!!

Luckily he had followed the route across the garden to the field that he knows as he gets turned out there when the mares are elsewhere and I found him on the far side of a snowy 4 acres trotting up and down the mares fence with one or two of the younger girls watching him - the rest had obviously decided that he was nothing to be bothered about and were in the next field over eating the hay we had put out the day before. Armed with a food bowl and headcollar I tramped across to get him - shut the field gate behind me as a precaution! But I was not too hopeful of getting him - 4 acres is a big space to cover and Dragon is not the easiest boy to handle with girls around - usually leave it to Cathy! But having tramped all the way to the far fence to collect him I was so relieved when he left the fence and came to me to see what I had in my interesting looking bowl! His attention was taken by the food for just long enough for me to pop on his headcollar and 'secure' him before he remembered 'GIRLS' and came to life in no uncertain words!! The journey back across the field was made in stages - worried I might slip over! - with my hand firmly through his headcollar cheek piece and round the noseband, walking a distance, halts with loads of praise and a small nut treat from my other hand as a reward. He only exploded once, on his hind legs, front feet waving (not at me) but I had a firm hold on that headcollar and being only 28" (American) his head is no higher that my shoulder at times like this, and with a firm 'NO', a shake of his headcollar, the moment passed - thankfully!

Never was I so glad to get him safely back in his stable - of course, now well wound up, he spent the rest of the morning racing round and round and screaming his head off!! Had it been either Mootie or PT who had escaped, I would still have had 'trouble' getting them all the way back away from the mares, but neither of them stand up or kick out in their excitement and for some reason, do not seem to have the 'strength' of Dragon when handling them under difficult circumstances.

By the way, we came to the conclusion that PT had reached through his front 'gate' and undone the string (baler twine) that was holding Dragon's door shut!! Dragon spent last night well and securely tied in his stable with three impossible to undo string ties on his door and PT received a strong lecture in not letting his friend out!





Plus, glad to say that the Building Inspector has just left, saying all was well and that we could go ahead with the conversion - not that we can afford to do it right now, but having got his OK within the dates required by officialdom, we can now either take our time, or sell off the barns to someone else (hopefully have a friend who might be interested) which will then enable us to afford to keep the rest of the farm - without this man's OK we would have been completely lost! So all in all it has been a very tense time over this past week and we now have to go full steam ahead over the next couple of weeks to persuade friend to invest (would be brilliant!) or to re-finance if at all possible! Not out of the 'woods' yet but maybe a glimmer of light at the end of this dark tunnel?


----------



## Eagle

Anna I have been so nervous waiting to find out what you have been up to! I knew you had some plan up your sleeve. Good people deserve good things so just be patient and yours will arrive.

Now please rest!

Hugs Renee


----------



## cassie

I have been waiting to find out to Anna, hope everything goes well for you!!!






Finn is alot better today, Vet still came out and gave him another shot as he was miserable in the morning... he is eating again now, and at lunch I decided they would be ok to go out of the stable they were both busting to go out...

results came back with an acute inflammation/ infection... we think we have got it under control though and I have got him on some anti inflammatries and gut lining for a week...

he did have a few worms too...



so I am going to change the wormer I have been using on him... and will do a big clean up of the paddock (if it isn't raining LOL)

he was very excited to get out, and I captured a bit of it on camera hehe





hope that worked... what do you think? I think he might be getting a nice little trot to him... ? but what do you experts think? good enough for the show ring? lol

ok if you click on the picture it goes into photo bucket and you can view the video



lol thanks!


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie he is absolutely gorgeous - and anyone would be thrilled to see that trot in the show ring. Go for it.








Oh and I'm so glad he seems to be feeling a lot better, bless him.


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I agree with Anna, he is just gorgeous.



Cassie I have mentioned before about him being in the area around the stables as I really think it is a bad idea. Foals will test and chew on anything and everything so it is soooo important that you keep him in a safe paddock with nothing other than grass or hay. I don't know if he was just there for photos but please don't ever leave him there alone as this could cause his upset tummy.

You are a wonderful attentive mummy so please don't be offended


----------



## cassie

thanks



its the first time I have been able to capture him trotting lol

thanks Renee I have them in the cattle yard paddock, they were in that one today as I had just let them out of the stall, then I put them up in the cattle yard... I'm trying to get it cleaned up so they can go back in there, lol sorry about the rugs and the tarp, with this rain its been crazy and I had those out to wash and the tarp was blown over from another spot when we had a bit of wind LOL once Dad's back is better I'm going to get him to help me move the bricks and the wood... lol if you had seen this paddock a year and a half ago you wouldn't believe it was the same paddock LOL, trying to get it finished...

Thanks for the advice.

he seems to be doing better, the vet said it might take him another 48 hrs or so till he gets fully better... will let you know how he is in the morning... right now its my bed time LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Sleep well Cassie - you deserve it after the last couple of nights! Hopefully little Finn is now well on the way to a full recovery.


----------



## MeganH

Oh he is so handsome! I wish he and Ricky could play! So glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Anna



I had a very nice sleep



Finn is looking reall good this morning... Maybe a little miserable still but the vet Said it will prob take another 48 hrs till he is fully recovered



So we are getting there... He doesn't like me giving him his medication though



Lol silly little man, he gets a little rice bran oil in his feed morning n night now too so hopefully it will top him from doing it agin...



Fingers crossed nyway.



MeganH said:


> 1328621203[/url]' post='1445787']Oh he is so handsome! I wish he and Ricky could play! So glad to hear he is doing better!


thanks Megan, I reckon Ricky n Finn would have the best play date together lol



N Finn might then leave poor penny alone lolWhen n if penny has this goal I think we will have to keep them seperated for at least a month or more so he doesn't hurt HER lol


----------



## Eagle

As requested by Cassie here are my pregnant / fat girls





First due is Odette a blue roan pure miniature Shetland that like to foal alone in the field





she is 233 days









Britt is 204 days









sorry the pics aren't good but Dipinto kept trying to ambush me!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Im loving the "FAT GIRLS" in the snow..so cute


----------



## cassie

Thanks Renee



They are gorgeous! I agree with diane!



Britt looks massive hehe,



Both looking so lovely n happy! Thanks for sharing


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Renee - that really is 'some' snow!!!

The girls look fabulous - I just love seeing the little furry monsters in the winter time.





I took a few pics of mine in our small covering of snow the other day plus a few more today in the sun. If Cassie doesn't mind I will get them to photobucket and then here - maybe tomorrow?


----------



## cassie

lol of course I don't mind



you can hijack my thread whenever you like!!





Diane we are still waiting to see pics of your beauties!!


----------



## cassie

I forgot to add...



its my little Finn's 4 month birthday today!!!!! well tonight at 8:30pm he will be exactly 4 months old!!!!!






:wub



:wub



my beautiful little man!!!!!

he has had a rough start but I'm hoping will settle down and have a lovely long healthy life!!!








to my little man.

oooh just heard thunder lol a storm is on the way... should prob go home and put Smartie's rug on him... lol I Love thunder storms


----------



## Eagle

Happy Birthday little guy


----------



## izmepeggy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FINN!!!! 



 He sure is a cutie Cassie..


----------



## Lindi-loo

wow 4 months already where has the time gone..Dinky is 6 months now I just cant believe it...



 Liitle man


----------



## cassie

Hehe thanks lol wow Lindi is she big now? I bet she is fluffy as!!!!



Lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Happy Birthday precious boy!














Lindy, I think it is about time we had a few pictures of Dinky.


----------



## AnnaC

Couple of pics taken during our smattering of snow. I snuck up on them from the next field, but as you will see, I was spotted by the terrible two - little Heidi with her rug that always slips just that small amount every day (grrrrr!) and of course my special Nutty.





















And one of M.






Furry kids on next post!


----------



## AnnaC

Sunny (but freezing) weather returns.







Woo tries to get attention.






Tries another idea!






Old laminitic Petal (full sized Shetland) with old Bess wandering through from the next field.






More to follow - preggers of not??


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Anna, I always want to jump on a plane as soon as I see your pics



your girls are sooooooo lucky!


----------



## AnnaC

Two of our possibly preggers girls - not due until July!

Nutty (22) for her last foal.











Narcotics (16 - Nutty daughter)






Nutty in foal to Dragon, Cotics is back in foal to Spotbum - she lost a filly by him last year, early foaling in the field, filly in the sac, if you remember?

Will try to get some pics of other 'possibles' over the next few days - it's so difficult coz they will all crowd round as soon as we are spotted in the fields. LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC

I just looked again at that last snow pic of Heidi and Nutty and realised it looks as though Heidi's rug is in two halves in the front! Not so - her mane comes down to her knees and hangs down outside the rug, hence the 'split' rug! LOL!!

Hop on that plane Renee - you will be most welome.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Anna, please feed your poor skinny girls!

LMAO


----------



## cassie

Anna your girls are looking so well



lol hoping your two girls are pregnant for you!!!

have you just got the two girls due this year?


----------



## AnnaC

No Cassie, we have a possible 7, all in July.





Yes Renee, I'm getting seriously worried as to their health - think they may be running out of grass and I'm worried they will lose weight.


----------



## cassie

thats exciting Anna... will be here to support you during that time, as you have done with me!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah Seven! How exciting. I'll be watching.

Anna, your chips are beautiful. Don't think you'll have to worry about them losing weight. looks like lots of grazing to be had.


----------



## Wings

I love the natural paddock shots of the broodmares



I love seeing them all natural!


----------



## MeganH

Love all the photos, Anna



Can't wait to see their little ones.


----------

